# Was ist mit Extrem los? ist es noch Extrem?



## Gast3737 (13. Februar 2009)

Mich nervt das unser Forum immer mehr zu einem Forum des geseistigen Mülls, schwachsinnigen Umfragen und sinnlosen Fragengestelle wird..die Tests der letzten Zeit haben auch nix mehr mit Extrem zu tun...das war noch schön wie StellaNor immer getestet hat..Vor ca. einem Jahr kam ich hier an und fand mich unter lauter freundlichen sagen wir mal Hardwarefreaks alles ging super, man konnte sich zu allen OC und Extrem Fragen austauschen. Nur ist es mir in letzter Zeit doch extrem aufgefallen. Wie kann man solche Fragen zum achtzigsten mal stellen wie:

was macht ein P4/P8 Stecker auf dem Board? Wie muss ich ein Mainboard einbauen? Ich habe mein Board eingebaut, es geht nicht, muss man diese komischen Abstandshalter einbauen? Wart ihr schon mal auf einer Lanparty? Ist mein Netzteil zu schwach? Neues Board für PhenomII? Kaufberatung für Grafikkarte? Hilfe mein Gehirn platzt, was kann ich tun?

Meiner Ansicht nach war es ein Fehler die Foren zu sammenzulegen. Das Konzept einer großen Community Plattform ist nicht aufgegangen, denn dann hätte man es nicht Extrem nennen dürfen, sondern hätte extrem auf pcgh.de gelegt. oder man hätte es einfach so gelassen und hätte auf pcgh.de nur vbullitin eingeführt, hätte auch ausgereicht. Man merkt es auch am fernbleiben einiger früher regelmäßiger User wie "seop". Schade drum..

Ich habe schon seit ca. einen Monat keine Lust mehr hier her zu surfen. Meine Hoffnung wurde jeden Tag mehr und mehr enttäuscht das es besser wird..ich habe erste Konsequenzen gezogen, habe meine Daten und andere Kleinigkeiten von meinem persönlichen Profil entfernt und auf das nötigste Beschränkt.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

Und was schlägst du als lösung vor?


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Naja - zu den ganzen "Extreme"-Dingen kommen halt eher "normale" Fragen, da, wie du schon sagtest, die Foren zusammengelegt wurden. Zudem ist dadurch das Forum relativ groß (und bekannt) geworden, so dass auch Leute, die eigentlich nichts mit Hardware am Hut haben, auch mal die eine oder andere Anfängerfrage loslassen. Klar, manchmal ist es einem zu blöd oder was weiß ich, aber dann geht man einfach nicht in die entsprechenden Threads oder Bereiche. Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2009)

Einen Sammelthread machen, in dem die wichtigsten Fragen zusammengefasst und auch beantwortet werden, das ganze muss dann auch gestickt werden und Fragen zu den schon beantworteten Theman gnadenlos entsorgt...


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

Okay,fangen wir an!
^^


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Könnte man ggf. machen. Allerdings werden Neulinge idr. diesen Thread nicht kennen und einfach drauf los Fragen.... der müsste dann angepinnt werden o.Ä.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

Mann sollte vieleicht "untermods" ernennen,welche nur die befugnisse haben solche 1000 mal die selbe frage freds zu löschen,aber keine verwarnungen etc. verteilen dürfen!


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2009)

Finde ich leider auch.
Deine Worte würde ich zu 100% so unterschreiben.

Früher konnte man an jeder Stelle über Extrem-OC, Modding und alles rund um das Thema Computer fachsimpeln.

Das "alte" Forum hatte eine ganz andere Zielgruppe und einen ganz anderen Nutzerkreis als das "neue".

Es hatte einen ganz anderen "Charme" irgendwie familiärer.

Wir hatten zwar nur eine kleine Community, aber es kannte quasi "jeder jeden".
->wenn man das so sagen darf.

Ich möchte jetzt nichts über die große "neue" Community sagen, aber irgendwie liest man heute nur noch täglich dasselbe...


----------



## DanielX (13. Februar 2009)

Ich kann RuneDRS schon verstehen, aber die ganzen Schnulli-Fragen einfach zu entsorgen oder so wird eh nicht geschehen.

Da das Forum hier ja Mittlerweile das Hauptforum von PCGH ist und somit natürlich auch ein Kommerzielles Ziel erfüllen soll, Werbung an viele User zu verteilen.

Also kann man schlecht die ganzen Anfänger usw. aussen vor lassen.

Vieleicht müsste man nochmals eine Art Unterforum für die Erfahrenen/Extremen User machen.

Um auf den Punkt zukommen es muss wieder eine Teilung statfinden!

MfG DanielX


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Februar 2009)

danke @Fransen


----------



## schub97 (13. Februar 2009)

wenn man sowas schon macht sollte man es auch zu nützliche links hinzufügen,denn sonst ist die chance noch kleiner das es jemand besucht.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

> wenn man sowas schon macht sollte man es auch zu nützliche links hinzufügen,denn sonst ist die chance noch kleiner das es jemand besucht.



wtf??

was willst du sagen?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Wie kann man solche Fragen zum achtzigsten mal stellen wie:



*Solche Fragen kamen schon immer, und es wird nicht aufhören.*
Allerdings stimmt das, was du sagst, in gewisser Hinsicht. 

Früher hab ich unter "Neue Beiträge" bei ca. 10 Seiten 40 interesante Topics gefunden, heute klick ich vllt grad mal 3 an.
Wie manche vielleicht bemerkt haben, war ich früher auch deutlich aktiver,
auch und vor allem in der Rumpelkammer.
Heute schau ich aber prinzipiell in Rukathreads nicht mehr rein, es steht einfach nur noch Mist dirn, genauso wie in den meisten Sammelthreads (zB GTA IV, aber das war ja absehbar.).

Das einzige was ich noch tue, ist meine Threads zu pflegen und vllt bei OC-Fragen auszuhelfen. Aber ich denke, die Unlust wird sich später auch wieder legen. (Solche Aktivitätsflauten sind ja bei fast jeden Stammuser früher oder später beobachtbar) Ganz aufgeben will ichs ja doch nicht.

Zur Zeit ists eher nur so eine Art ungezwungene Verpflichtung, hier rumzuschwirren, im Gegensatz zu früher, wo es Spaß war

Wir werden sehen, aber früher wars irgendwie deutlich stimmiger hier..

Die Mods sollten imo auch deutlich härter zuschlagen. 
Auch wenn es "Rumpelkammer" heißt, sind wir ein HW-Forum.
Die Erweiterung des OT-Bereichs war imo auch eine _schlechte_ Entscheidung.

Teilschuld tragen auch die (neuen) User, die zwanghaft ihre 2000 Beträge voll haben wollen. Das Problem darin: Nicht durch Wissen/Hilfe/konstruktive Kritik, sondern fast Hauptsächlich durch eins: Spam.


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2009)

Was ich aber nun wirklich schade finde ist, dass die damals täglich aktiven Benutzer anscheinend nicht mehr so oft bzw. garnicht mehr im Forum tätig sind.
->ich erinnere nurmal an heroe, Seop, Katamaranoid, BeachBoy08 und viele andere....

Alle waren mal täglich hier unterwegs....

Das neue Forum wird seinen Teil dazu beigetragen haben....


----------



## JimBeam (13. Februar 2009)

Kann mich RuneDRS und Fransen nur anschliessen, aber mit der Zeit ist das Forum immer größer gewurden und umso mehr User kommen umso öfter werden die immer gleichen Frage-Threads erstellt. 

Ich denke nicht das sich das verhindern lässt und auch wenn die Communities nicht zusammen gelegt wurden währen währe es zu dieser Entwicklung gekommen.


----------



## STSLeon (13. Februar 2009)

Gegen neue User gibt es ja nichts einzuwenden, aber was mich  nervt sind die User, die entweder keine Ahnung haben, aber denken sie wären Konrad Zuse persönlich und dann in den Threads entweder sinnlose Diskussionen anleiern oder einfach Schrott verbreiten. Die entsprechenden Guides werden doch garnicht mehr von denen gelesen obwohl es wirklich viele sehr gute gibt. Wie z.B. von Stefan, sich die ganze Mühe mit dem Phenom II und AM3 Threads macht. Oder Lee, der einen wunderbaren OC-Guide für die K8/K10 Reihe geschrieben hat. Sowas gibt es für die Intelcpus auch. Oder der Threat mit den besten Grafikkarten für jedes Budget oder als letztes Beispiel die Computer der Woche. Ich glaube viele User wollen hier garnicht viel lesen und sich wirklich in das Thema einarbeiten. Die wollen nur ihre Hardware übertakten (am Besten sollte es per Teamviewer gemacht werden) um dann damit zu prahlen. So kommt es mir vor. Drei simple Sachen werden einfach nicht beachtet, Mitlesen, Mitdenken, Lernen und dann fragen. 
Sicher ein Rechner ist eine komplexe Materie und da gibt es viele Fragen aber die meisten könnten beantwortet werden ohne den 1000sten Thread a la "Welche Grafikkarte passt am besten". Ist ja nicht so, dass wir nicht gerne helfen, aber bei machen Anfragen will ich mir nur den Kopf auf die Schreibtischplatte rammen.


----------



## f3rr1s (13. Februar 2009)

Kann dem ganzen nur zustimmen habe früher stunden verbracht damit mir neue Threads duch zu lesen etc. und evtl. was sinvolles geantwortet. 
Mittlerrweile beschäftigt es mich vll 10min


----------



## Uziflator (13. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Und was schlägst du als lösung vor?



So lange bist du noch garnicht dabei,kammst doch ers nach der Zusammenlegung.


*Das ist Extreme, Extreme zu gemüllt. *

*Was besonders nervt sind voll allendingen die "Is das Sys so OK?","reicht das NT?" und wenn noch einen Person 5-7 mal fast den gleichen Thread aufmacht nur weil das Sys etwas anders ist, das nervt tierisch´, hier ein Beispiel. Klick, da kommen bestimmt 300 von den Threads im Monat,vom 11.1.09 bis heute waren es allein schon ca.320 Stück. obwohl die alle so ziemlich gleich sind.*

mfg


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

> Teilschuld tragen auch die (neuen) User, die zwanghaft ihre 2000 Beträge voll haben wollen. Das Problem darin: Nicht durch Wissen/Hilfe/konstruktive Kritik, sondern fast Hauptsächlich durch eins: Spam.


Du hast mir gerade den Spiegel vor die Nase gehalten...
Obwohl ich in letzter zeit:
1)Keine neuen games oder umfragen in der ruka aufgemacht hab
2)Im lukü unterforum bei meinen lesertests(fast 10 stück)das beste gebe und auch sehr viel zeit opfere


Edit:





> So lange bist du noch garnicht dabei,kammst doch ers nach der Zusammenlegung.


Hab ich das gesagt?

edit 2:





> da kommen min.10 Stk am Tag von den Threads. obwohl die alle so ziemlich gleich sind.


deshalb auch mein vorschlag mit den untermods...

edit3:





> Teilschuld tragen auch die (neuen) User, die zwanghaft ihre 2000 Beträge voll haben wollen. Das Problem darin: Nicht durch Wissen/Hilfe/konstruktive Kritik, sondern fast Hauptsächlich durch eins: Spam.


ne sehr radikale gegenmaßname wäre es die Beiträge sowie statistiken einfach komplett zu streichen,so dass es keinen sinn mehr  macht zu spamen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Februar 2009)

Seid der Zusammenführung ist es echt schlimmer geworden 

Vorher waren die neuen Beiträge noch übersichtlich wenn man einen Tag nicht online war, aber jetzt -.-
Kaum 5 stunden nicht ins Forum geguckt und schon hunderte neue Beiträge, wovon die meisten recht sinnlos sind.

Ich finds echt schade


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

Wie wäre es im Forum ein Unterforum zu machen, in dem das ganze Forum nochmals ist aber mit dem Unterschied dass das Forum nur von Leuten  besucht werden kann welche seit mindestens einenm Jahr registriert sind!
oder besser noch alle dürfen es besuchen aber nur jene die   seit mindestens einenm jahr registriert sind können posten!


----------



## Uziflator (13. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Wie wäre es im Forum ein Unterforum zu machen, in dem das ganze Forum nochmals ist aber mit dem Unterschied dass das Forum nur von Leuten  besucht werden kann welche seit mindestens einenm Jahr registriert sind!
> oder besser noch alle dürfen es besuchen aber nur jene die   seit mindestens einenm jahr registriert sind können posten!



Vor einen Jahr gabs hier noch sehr wenige User als ich kamm waren rund 4000 registriert und nur ca.1000 aktiv,guck dir die Zahlen heute mal an.


PS:Ich sag hier zu, erst mal nichts mehr.

Edit/
Die einzig guten Games sind noch die "Assoziationskette",das "^<v Spiel" und der "Zählthread" die andern sind doof,das ist aus dem Ruder gelaufen seit dem Nickles Games(6.Stück) auf gemacht hat,*Sorry Nickles es ist aber so*.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

Na dann mit mindestens  monaten registrier zeit...

Hab grad mal die zahlen angeschaut:
				Benutzer: 27.195, 					Aktive Benutzer: 9.375

wie werden aktive benutzer definiert?


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

@ RuneDRS
Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund, wie ich heute schon mal schrieb und ich bin verdammt froh, dass dieses Thema endlich zur Sprache kommt, da es mir schon lange auf der Zunge brennt.

Du hast absolut Recht. Die Zwangs-Integration des ehemaligen PCGH-Forums in die damals kleine, aber feine Extreme-Community war eindeutig ein großer Fehler! Während sich im PCGH-Forum die unzähligen Neulinge in ausufernden Fanboykriegen gegenseitig mit ihrer Diskussionsunfähigkeit beglückten und das Niveau des Forums auf den Tiefpunkt brachten, konnte hier noch ordentlich und auf hohem Niveau zu wirklich extremen Themen diskutiert werden.

Das ehemalige PCGH-Forum war sowas wie die allgemeine Support-Seite von PCGH, wo Standardfragen beantwortet wurden und das PCGHX-Forum war eben die Anlaufstelle für die erfahrenen User, die mehr diskutieren wollten, als bloß, wie man eine Grafikkarte am NT anschließt.

Auch testmäßig war früher deutlich mehr los, wie du schon erwähnt hast. Nicht etwa, dass es jetzt weniger Tests geben würde, aber sie sind einfach nicht mehr auf diesem Niveau von früher _(die Tests von "xTc" klammere ich aus dieser Aussage jetzt mal aus, da sie qualitativ top sind)_. 
*
So hart das auch klingen mag, aber durch die Zusammenfügung der beiden Foren, wurde das PCGHX-Forum zum Kindergarten der IT-Foren gemacht.*

Und wenn ich sage, dass es hier von posting-geilen Kiddies nur so wimmelt, dann spreche ich dabei nicht etwa vom Alter, sondern viel mehr von der geistigen Reife so mancher User. Wenn ich mir so ansehe, durch welche Postings so mancher hier einen Tagesschnitt von 25 Postings hält, dann muss ich mich wirklich fragen, in wie weit Spam in diesem Forum bereits erlaubt ist.

Ich habe keine Probleme damit, wenn auch jemand mit sehr vielen Postings Fragen stellt, aber wenn das dann Fragen sind, deren Antwort ich nach 2 Sekunden googeln weiß, dann zeugt das eher von extremer Faulheit, als von Lernwillen.

Natürlich will ich jetzt nicht pauschal alle ehem. PCGH-User abwerten, denn ich weiß, dass es hier einige Personen aus diesem Forum gibt, die sich immer wieder durch intelligente Beiträge und gute Hilfestellungen hervortun, aber leider trifft meine Kritik auf die Mehrheit zu. 

Die Zeiten, in denen noch vernünftig und auf hohem Niveau über interessante Themen diskutiert werden konnte, scheinen vorbei und genau aus diesem Grund poste ich nur noch, wenn ein Thread mein absolutes Interesse erweckt und noch nicht völlig zugespamt ist. Das wollte ich nur gesagt haben, da ich in letzter Zeit des öfteren gefragt wurde, wieso meine Aktivität so stark nachgelassen hat.

In der Hoffnung auf mehr Diskussionswille, User, die bereit sind, sich mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung auseinanderzusetzen und ein allgemein höheres Niveau ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe schon, dass viele der "alten" Extreme-User sich nach den alten Zeiten sehnen.
Ich bin auch recht froh, dass dieses Thema mal einer angesprochen hat.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

> User, die bereit sind, sich mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung auseinanderzusetzen


was ist mit ausländern?
Franzosen,belgier etc.?(oder luxemburger?Es gibt LEIDER kein luxemburgisches hardwareforum!)


Dann könntet ihr auch sofort sagen nür für Deutsche...


----------



## JimBeam (13. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> was ist mit ausländern?
> Franzosen,belgier etc.?(oder luxemburger?Es gibt LEIDER kein luxemburgisches hardwareforum!)
> 
> 
> Dann könntet ihr auch sofort sagen nür für Deutsche...




Es geht nicht um die Nationalität sondern um die Rechtschreibung die meist einfach unter aller Sau ist. Meine ist auch alles andere als Perfekt, aber wenigstens ein paar Kommas oder Punkte wird man wohl noch setzen können.


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

Das hier ist ein *deutsches Hardwareforum* und *Deutsch* ist als *einzige erlaubte Sprache* ganz klar in den Regeln festgelegt. Wer damit ein Problem hat und postet, wie er im Alltag redet, dem schiebe ich bereits eine Teilschuld am aktuell tiefen Niveau zu ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einen Sammelthread machen, in dem die wichtigsten Fragen zusammengefasst und auch beantwortet werden, das ganze muss dann auch gestickt werden und Fragen zu den schon beantworteten Theman gnadenlos entsorgt...



Mir war grade ein wenig langweilig, da ich auf etwas gewartet habe, da habe ich die Zeit genutzt und solch ein Sammelthread angefangen. Er ist jetzt vielleicht zu ~40% auf dem Weg der Veröffentlichung. In Zahlen: Meine Vorgliederung mit schon einigen Stichpunkten und Links hat schon knapp 8k Zeichen 
Ich versuche neben den Links zu guten Tutorials zu stellen auch möglichst simple und häufig gestellte Fragen zu beantworten, allerdings kenne ich mich nicht in allen Gebieten gut aus, zudem übersehe ich gewiss bestimmte Probleme/häufige Fragen, daher wäre dann nach der Veröffentlichung auch ein wenig Mithilfe von euch gefragt. Wobei der Begriff der Veröffentlichung sicherlich überzogen ist, da es sicherlich unvollständig sein wird. Aber gemeinsam packen wir das .

Jetzt ist allerdings das eingetreten, worauf ich gewartet habe - morgen früh mache ich das fertig, versprochen 



Noch nebenbei eine Frage von mir: Wie viele Zeichen sind pro Beitrag erlaubt, damit ich das vernünftig mit noch ein wenig Luft ggf. trennen kann?


----------



## Robär (13. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, in denen noch vernünftig und auf hohem Niveau über interessante Themen diskutiert werden konnte, scheinen vorbei und genau aus diesem Grund poste ich nur noch, wenn ein Thread mein absolutes Interesse erweckt und noch nicht völlig zugespamt ist. Das wollte ich nur gesagt haben, da ich in letzter Zeit des öfteren gefragt wurde, wieso meine Aktivität so stark nachgelassen hat.



Am meisten tun mir die Leute Leid, die ein wirkliches Problem haben. Der Thread anschließend total zugespamt wird und diese Leute nicht ansatzweise eine konstruktive Lösung bekommen. Zudem find ich einige Empfehlungen und Antworten schon teils grob falsch. Mir kommt es so vor als ob manche sich denken "hach hier schnell noch was posten, egal muss ja nicht unbedingt 100% richtig sein"



boss3D schrieb:


> In der Hoffnung auf mehr Diskussionswille, User, die bereit sind, sich mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung auseinanderzusetzen und ein allgemein höheres Niveau ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Geb dir da absolut Recht, teilweise find ich es ne Frechheit was da abgeliefert wird. Teils versteht man den Sinn des Posts überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich mein 1x durchlesen was man da hingetippt hat ist doch kein Problem.

Nochmal hier: man schreibt es Standar*d *...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> was ist mit ausländern?


Blöde ausrede...
Gerade 'Ausländer' sind teilweise besser als gebürtige Deutsche in der Rechtschreibung, zumindest sofern *sie es wollen*.

Und genau das ist eben das Problem!
Die wo eine bescheidene Schreibe haben, interessierts 'nen feuchten, was sie da zusammenschreiben, sie interessieren sich nicht für die Rechtschreibung, wenn man sie auf verschreibsel aufmerksam macht, werden diese Leute auch idR ausfallend bis beleidigend, statt den Fehler zu beheben...

Hier sei besonders auf Tackt und Standart hingewiesen, bei beiden Wörtern muss ich solangsam brechen, wenn ichs lesen muss...


----------



## STSLeon (13. Februar 2009)

Wobei man da auch ein bißchen differenzieren muss, so wie ich das weiß haben wir 2 gehörlose User im Forum, denen man eine schlechtere Rechtschreibung durchaus verzeihen muss. Aber ansonsten ist die Rechtschreibung im vielen Beiträgen schon unter aller Sau


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Februar 2009)

Finde ich auch, manchmal finde ich es hier stink langweilig, immer die selben Fragen
Zum Glück gibt es noch ein paar Themen, die überschaubar sind und nicht mit irgendwas zugemüllt sind.
Ich gebe Fransen früher(vor der zusammenlegung) war es viel übersichtlicher, man konnte fast alles lesen, was an dem tag gepostet wurde, heute kann man das garnicht schaffen, deswegen habe ich mich auf ein paar Fred's fixiert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Februar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Mir war grade ein wenig langweilig, da ich auf etwas gewartet habe, da habe ich die Zeit genutzt und solch ein Sammelthread angefangen. Er ist jetzt vielleicht zu ~40% auf dem Weg der Veröffentlichung. In Zahlen: Meine Vorgliederung mit schon einigen Stichpunkten und Links hat schon knapp 8k Zeichen
> Ich versuche neben den Links zu guten Tutorials zu stellen auch möglichst simple und häufig gestellte Fragen zu beantworten, allerdings kenne ich mich nicht in allen Gebieten gut aus, zudem übersehe ich gewiss bestimmte Probleme/häufige Fragen, daher wäre dann nach der Veröffentlichung auch ein wenig Mithilfe von euch gefragt. Wobei der Begriff der Veröffentlichung sicherlich überzogen ist, da es sicherlich unvollständig sein wird. Aber gemeinsam packen wir das .
> 
> Jetzt ist allerdings das eingetreten, worauf ich gewartet habe - morgen früh mache ich das fertig, versprochen
> ...




Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht das so ein FAQ viel bringt.
Die meisten sind einfach zu faul um sich sowas raus zu suchen. Die meisten fragen wären durch das benutzen von Google oder der SuFu geklärt.

Die meisten wollen ihren antworten auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen.
Es ist mehr als einmal vor gekommen, das ich, wenn ich nicht umgehend in einem Thread antworte per PN oder ICQ gefragt werde


----------



## tj3011 (13. Februar 2009)

Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele ich bin auch schon zimlich lange dabei (glaube ich war unter den ersten 100-150 registrierten Membern)
und es ist einfach nicht mehr das was es einmal war 

@Fransen ich weiß was du mit "familiärer" meinst ich kannte hier vom namen her anfangs alle...aber jetzt sind es nurnoch eine hand voll echt schade 

Dieses Forum ist das erste wo ich jemals registriert habe und bin dann auch gleich hier geblieben weil hier irgendiwie alles in meinen augen gepasst hat.

mfg tj3011


----------



## STSLeon (13. Februar 2009)

Eben, das glaube ich auch. Es  gibt viele richtig gute FAQs und trotzdem werden Fragen gestellt. Man könnte zumindest eine vernünftige Ignore-Funktion einbauen und Beiträge dadurch filtern. Wenn ich etwas nicht sehe interessiert es mich nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Februar 2009)

Gut das das Thema mal jemand anspricht!

Ich finde die beiden Foren zusammenzulegen war der größte Fehler überhaupt. So kommt es hier immerwieder zu Fanvboykriegen oder Post-Süchtigen-"Kiddies" bei denen man nicht deuten kann ob sie nun 3 oder 30 Jahre alt sind. Sie benehmen sich halt wie erstgenannte. 
Was mich aber mit ammeisten ank**** ist das dauernd völligst Sinnlose Threads eröffnet werden, wie bereits angesprochen.
Die Spiele im der RuKa werden Langweiliger, je mehr sie werden. 
Die übersicht leidet sehr. eben durch diese vielen Sinnlosen Threads.

Was ich aber noch viel schlimmer finde, als alles vorhergennante: Das "wir"-Gefühl geht verloren durch diese vielen neuen User die Teilweise nicht weiter denken als von der Tapete bis zur Wand! Vor der zusammenlegung konnte man sich super gegenseitig unterstützen, ohne das ein Fanboy dazwischenhakte! Dies ist nur ein Beispiel.

Also: Bitte Admin's und Redakteure überdekt das aktuelle System nochmal.


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht das so ein FAQ viel bringt.
> Die meisten sind einfach zu faul um sich sowas raus zu suchen. Die meisten fragen wären durch das benutzen von Google oder der SuFu geklärt.



Genau, man erwähne nur mal y33@'s Thread:"Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget", Stefan's Thread zu dem Deneb, xTc's Vergleich:"2 Kerne vs. 4 Kerne" und viele weitere.

Ich glaube kaum, dass einer der Neuankömmlige sich einmal die Mühe macht bei Fragen in einem der Threads zu suchen....

Das Niveau des Forums sinkt (leider) aktuell sehr stark, ich hoffe, dass die Redaktion die Zusammenlegung nochmals überdenkt.

Wie nfsgame schon sagte, dass alte Gefühl des "Zusammengehörens" fehlt, früher waren wir immer EIN Forum, viele nette Computeverrrückte auf einem Haufen...


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte mich vor kurzem auch bereits gefragt, ob ich nicht einen Thread dieser Art eröffnen sollte. Daher erstmal ein Danke an RuneDRS. Für mich persönlich - und scheinbar nicht als Einziger - ist das Niveau (für manche Nivea, aber bitte nicht mit Nvidia verwechseln) seit der Zusammenlegung stark gesunken. Der Hauptgrund ist aber nicht die Zusammenlegung an sich (nur eine Teilschuld), sondern die Kommentarthreads.

Zwar sind viele - nicht alle - quasi in ein Ghetto abgeschoben worden, aber wenn man mal sich in einen solchen verirrt, denkt man, man wäre in einer intelligenzfreien, von gepflegten Umgangsformen gesäuberten Zone gelandet. Bestes Beispiel jeder beliebige AMD/INTEL oder ATI/NVIDIA Thread. BELIEBIG!!! Das ist das Schlimme. Klar muss man da auch die andere Seite sehen. Sowohl technisch, als auch wirtschaftlich war eine andere Lösung wohl nicht möglich, außer alles beim Alten zu belassen, was auch nicht ginge und jetzt nicht reversibel ist. 

Das nächste Problem, wäre die Zusammenlegung an sich und die gestiegene User-Zahl und das gesunkene Niveau hinsichtlich Spezialisierung und "Extreme"-Themen im Bereich IT. Und auch hier sehe ich nur die Möglichkeit durch härteres Eingreifen der MODS. Themen, die bereits zum X-ten mal besprochen wurden sollten, einfach gelöscht werden. Dass da Kollateralschäden auftreten werden und neue "unschuldige" User getroffen werden, muss eben durch andere Mittel kompensiert werden. Sammelthreads sind da eine gute Möglichkeit. Im Bereich NT und Komplettsystemen sind da einige gute Stickies bereits vorhanden. Bin mir auch sicher, dass diese zu genüge genutzt werden, aber eben nicht von allen. Bei den NT sind Fragen "Wieviel Watt...?" schnell mit verweisen zu beantworten, da würde ich direkt den LÖSCHEN-Button betätigen. Allerdings ist das nicht so einfach bei den Komplettsystemen. Die Schnelllebigkeit der Komponenten und die Preisänderungen tun ihr weiteres dazu. Eine Lösung dazu habe ich nicht. Vielleicht jemand anderes.

FAZIT für mich ist, dass schlichtweg strenger durchgegriffen muss. Punkte hin oder her. Sperrungen sollten schneller und häufiger vorgenommen werden. Klar gibt es Kollateralschäden. Das ist aber der Preis, der mittlerweile bei der Größe bezahlt werden muss. Komme was wolle. Ebenso das Löschen von Threads, deren Themen schon Xmal durchgekaut wurden. Es wird sicherlich zu einem erhöhten Arbeitspensum für die MODS kommen, kompensiert kann das eben durch die bereits oben genannten Möglichkeit einfach mehr MODS mit weniger Rechten auszubilden. Ob das geht oder das gewünscht ist, entscheiden andere.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

> Die einzig guten Games sind noch die "Assoziationskette",das "^<v Spiel" und der "Zählthread" die andern sind doof,das ist aus dem Ruder gelaufen seit dem Nickles Games(6.Stück) auf gemacht hat,Sorry Nickles es ist aber so.


recht hast du,bis auf eine ausnahme:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/35237-wortkette-nicht-wie-assoziationskette.html


Der war wirklich gut,3700 hits
708 posts,bis ich dann gesperrt wurde und ne woche lang die liste nicht aktualisieren konnte...

Und ich hab seit nem monat keine neuen Games mehr aufgemacht.
Meine lesertests hab ich im nachhinein ALLE auf die grammatik überprüft.
Und die Deutschen haben den typischen Satzbau immer besser vor augen als Ausländer.



> kann das eben durch die bereits oben genannten Möglichkeit einfach mehr MODS mit weniger Rechten auszubilden. [/QUOTE
> 
> Seht ihr wenigstens eine gute idee von mir


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Jup, Imho sollte die Mods, die ihre Arbeit schon sehr gut machen, noch ein wenig härter durchgreifen, auf einen Stickie verweisen und dann zumachen - wird ja auch schon z.T. gemacht.
Wenn das eine Weile gemacht wird, dann könnte ggf. der Anteil solcher Threads wie z.B. "wie viel Watt brauche ich" sinken, da nach und nach alle mitbekommen, dass sowas ziemlich schnell zu geht... Wobei man es natürlich auch nicht übertreiben sollte.

Alternativ könnte man, wie oben schon erwähnt, eine Hand voll Hilf-Mods ernennen, die z.B. nur löschen, aber nicht verwarnen, etc können.

Insgesamt denke ich, dass durch ein längerfristiges, ein wenig härteres durchgreifen das Klima doch schon verbessert werden kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

Auch noch etwas zu dem sinkende/n Niveau/Fachkompetenz in den Hardware-Threads. Zweimal ist es mir jetzt unter gekommen, dass im Bereich NT Threads eröffnet wurden, mit dem (ähnlichen) Titel "Abstürze, liegt es am NT?". Schnell waren User am Start, die geschrieben haben, dass das NT defekt sein müsse und das er das NT wechseln solle ohne irgendeine Begründung. Ein paar Stunden später und helfenden Posts *von mir* war beim einen klar, dass ein RAM-Riegel kaputt war und beim anderen die Treiber zu Abstürzen geführt haben. In beiden Fällen waren die NT NICHT kaputt.

Worauf ich hinaus will, ist dass solche Leute, die "Tipps" geben, die Begründung aber weg lassen, auch mal mit Punkten versorgt werden sollten. In diesen beiden Fällen war klar, dass mein Eingreifen beiden Threaderstellern 100 € erspart hat. Nur mal, um die Folgen von solchen "Möchtegern"-Posts zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> recht hast du,bis auf eine ausnahme:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kammerspiele/35237-wortkette-nicht-wie-assoziationskette.html
> Der war wirklich gut,3700 hits
> 708 posts,bis ich dann gesperrt wurde und ne woche lang die liste nicht aktualisieren konnte...


Indem du hier deine Games verteidigst, nervst du ehrlich gesagt nur. Sieh es einfach ein, dass es zuviele und zu unsinnige waren ...


Nickles schrieb:


> Seht ihr wenigstens eine gute idee von mir


Wie kommst du darauf, dass das eine gute Idee wäre? Weil du sie selbst gut findest?

Ich halte überhaupt nichts davon, solche "Hilfsmods" mit beschränkten Rechten zu ernennen. Bei diesen Leuten sehe ich eine große Gefahr, dass sie Willkür statt Recht walten lassen würden. Nur ein "ganzer" Mod, der alle Rechte hat, ist sich seiner Aufgabe wirklich bewusst. Zumindest hat man dieses Gefühl, wenn man die Arbeit der derzeitigen Mods betrachtet.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

> Wie kommst du darauf, dass das eine gute Idee wäre? Weil du sie selbst gut findest?


Rune ds:
FAZIT für mich ist, dass schlichtweg strenger durchgegriffen muss. Punkte hin oder her. Sperrungen sollten schneller und häufiger vorgenommen werden. Klar gibt es Kollateralschäden. Das ist aber der Preis, der mittlerweile bei der Größe bezahlt werden muss. Komme was wolle. Ebenso das Löschen von Threads, deren Themen schon Xmal durchgekaut wurden._* Es wird sicherlich zu einem erhöhten Arbeitspensum für die MODS kommen, kompensiert kann das eben durch die bereits oben genannten Möglichkeit einfach mehr MODS mit weniger Rechten auszubilden*_. Ob das geht oder das gewünscht ist, entscheiden andere.

Aurion krates:
Alternativ könnte man, wie oben schon erwähnt, eine Hand voll Hilf-Mods ernennen, die z.B. nur löschen, aber nicht verwarnen, etc können.



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Nickles*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verteidige nur ein game,und sage schon zum 3ten mal jetzt dass die andern scheiss waren, okay?


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich halte überhaupt nichts davon, solche "Hilfsmods" mit beschränkten Rechten zu ernennen. Bei diesen Leuten sehe ich eine große Gefahr, dass sie Willkür statt Recht walten lassen würden. Nur ein "ganzer" Mod, der alle Rechte hat, ist sich seiner Aufgabe wirklich bewusst. Zumindest hat man dieses Gefühl, wenn man die Arbeit der derzeitigen Mods betrachtet.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Genau das ist das Problem mit Hilfsmods oder generell Leuten, denen bestimmte Rechte zugesprochen werden. Soweit ich weiß, sind hier nur Mods unterwegs, die anderen Mods oder der Redaktion persönlich bekannt sind, was auch richtig so ist. Was gibt es aber für Alternativen?

EDIT

Als Anmerkung. Der Thread gehört in den Feedbackbereich.


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Bezug auf den Post von Pokerclock: Das ist auch ein ziemliches Problem.
Allerdings finde ich es ziemlich problematisch, dass einige bei Fragen nach Hardware/Lautsprechern/wasweißich genau ihr eigenes Equipment empfehlen und sogar z.T. alles andere regelrecht niedermachen, obwohl es ziemlicher Müll ist, den sie da empfehlen. Zumindest ist mir das in der letzten Zeit auch schon öfters aufgefallen...


----------



## Janny (13. Februar 2009)

Da kann ich mich nur anschlissen.

Ich bin ja auch schon Länger hier, ich fands früher gemütlicher, und ruhiger vorallem, die Threads waren schön übersichtlich, und man konnte alles mitverfolgen, aber soviele Threads wie es im Moment gibt, sorry, soviel zeit hat man garnicht um die alle durchzustöbern, aber rund 50% ist einfach nur sinnlos  
Ich finde die Ruka eigentlich sehr Geil, Nachts sind hier noch die meisten Leute von euch unterwegs,
Der Schreibtisch Thread, WallpaperThread, Der "Was habt ihr grade gekauft Thread", und noch einige mehr wie zb Der "Laber-Thread"  finde ich super, aber die 1000 Spiele und fragen, und was weiß was alles in der Ruka zusammen gekommen ist, find ich total überflüssig.

So eins möcht ich dann aber noch sagen, was ich mir persöhnlich jedesmal denke wen hier jemand neues sich gleich Durchs ganze Forum Spammt.
Ich frage mich warum alle 1000 oder 2000 Beiträge brauchen was bringt euch das den? Ihr seit keine Extremen freaks nur weil ihr euch da was zusammenspamt! Nickles sorry, aber mehr als 1 Monat bist du dabei, und schon über 1000 Beiträge, wie schafft man das.. ist das Spaß, oder einfach nur das du die Beiträge brauchst?.. 

Naja, ich finde hier sollte sich mal was ändern!


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab seit der Zusamenfassung gerade mal 50 Posts im nicht offtopic Bereich gemacht und war jedoch immer passiv aktiv. In den paar Monaten davor waren es 350. Dies liegt vor allem daran das eben fast nur gleiche Threads aufgemacht werden.


----------



## Nickles (13. Februar 2009)

> Nickles sorry, aber mehr als 1 Monat bist du dabei, und schon über 1000 Beiträge, wie schafft man das.. ist das Spaß, oder einfach nur das du die Beiträge brauchst?..


Gute frage,das frag ich mich im  moment auch...
Aber mal ne andere frage,ich kann nirgends in den einstellungen ein account löschen button finden.

Dann könte man nochmal von vorne anfangen...


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich es ziemlich problematisch, dass einige bei Fragen nach Hardware/Lautsprechern/wasweißich genau ihr eigenes Equipment empfehlen und sogar z.T. alles andere regelrecht niedermachen, obwohl es ziemlicher Müll ist, den sie da empfehlen. Zumindest ist mir das in der letzten Zeit auch schon öfters aufgefallen...



Wahrheit ist, was die Mehrheit für richtig hält. Der Threadersteller ist der Letzte, der die "Wahrheit der Mehrheit" für richtig erachten will oder eben nicht. Dagegen kann man nichts machen. Hier wäre es eben gut, wenn möglichst viele andere User zustimmen oder Alternativen empfehlen. Kurz, die Community ist gefragt Tatsachen zu bestätigen oder zu widerlegen.


----------



## tj3011 (13. Februar 2009)

Seit der zusammenlegung habe ich auch nicht viele posts gemacht vorher waren es deutlich mehr.
warum? weil hier nichtmehr soviel mit extreme zu tun hat außer die spämerei


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem mit Hilfsmods oder generell Leuten, denen bestimmte Rechte zugesprochen werden. Soweit ich weiß, sind hier nur Mods unterwegs, die anderen Mods oder der Redaktion persönlich bekannt sind, was auch richtig so ist. Was gibt es aber für Alternativen?



Imho ist die Idee mit den Hilfsmods nicht schlecht, wie ich vorhin schonmal geschrieben habe - allerdings sollte man sich natürlich schon Gedanken machen, wen man da nimmt. Ich persönliche würde z.B. nur auf Power-User zurückgreifen, die schon seit einiger Zeit dabei sind und schon in 1000+ Beträgen gezeigt haben, dass sie Ahnung von der Materie haben und vernünftig sind. Ich möchte jetzt keine Namen nennen, aber so ~5 sollten imho doch recht geeignet sein.

Wobei die Bezeichnung Hilfsmod natürlich auch blöd ist - von mir aus kann man auch einfach so die Moderatoren aufstocken. Was aber nach wie vor ein Problem bleiben wird, sie die Kommentare, da die meisten da mittlerweile nicht mehr freiwillig reingehen, da helfen auch 100 neue Moderatoren nichts...


----------



## tj3011 (13. Februar 2009)

Das man 1000+ beiträge haben muss ist eine schlechte idee das artet wieder in späm aus.


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wahrheit ist, was die Mehrheit für richtig hält. Der Threadersteller ist der Letzte, der die "Wahrheit der Mehrheit" für richtig erachten will oder eben nicht. Dagegen kann man nichts machen. Hier wäre es eben gut, wenn möglichst viele andere User zustimmen oder Alternativen empfehlen. Kurz, die Community ist gefragt Tatsachen zu bestätigen oder zu widerlegen.



Das ist mir schon klar und funktionert ja auch in der Regel. Trotzdem ist es mir auch schon öfters ziemlich unangenehm... 


EDIT:



tj3011 schrieb:


> Das man 1000+ beiträge haben muss ist eine schlechte idee das artet wieder in späm aus.



Ich habe ja nicht umsonst geschrieben, dass man in diesen Beträgen einfach zeigen soll, das man vernünftig ist und eben nicht spammt, etc. Weil bei ~100 Beträgen ist das imho einfach nicht sonderlich gut möglich. Allgemein sollten die Mods Handverlesen sein, wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## JimBeam (13. Februar 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Ich hab seit der Zusamenfassung gerade mal 50 Posts im nicht offtopic Bereich gemacht und war jedoch immer passiv aktiv. In den paar Monaten davor waren es 350. Dies liegt vor allem daran das eben fast nur gleiche Threads aufgemacht werden.



Geht mir ähnlich, ich hab einfach gar keine Lust mehr die ganzen Threads zu lesen da vie zu oft doch nur Stuss drin steht oder das Thema schon zig mal durchgekaut wurde. 

Ich denke durch die Zusammenlegung hat sich die Zielgruppe des Forums einfach verändert, so dass einfach viel mehr "newbies" ins Forum kommen.


----------



## Janny (13. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Gute frage,das frag ich mich im  moment auch...
> Aber mal ne andere frage,ich kann nirgends in den einstellungen ein account löschen button finden.
> 
> Dann könte man nochmal von vorne anfangen...



quatsch, du brauchst doch nichts Löschen, ich mein das auch nicht böse.
Ist einfach nur ne Frage aus wlechem Grund soviele Beiträge in einer so kurzen zeit zusammenkommen.


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2009)

tj3011 schrieb:


> Das man 1000+ beiträge haben muss ist eine schlechte idee das artet wieder in späm aus.



Naja ich denke, dass wenn man solche Moderatoren einführen sollte, diese nach ähnlichen Kriterien wie "normale" Moderatoren auszuwählen sind.

Alleine 1000+ Beiträge werden wohl als Argument nicht reichen.
->wie schon gesagt wurde, die Qualität und Kompetenz sollte den Ausschlag geben.


----------



## tj3011 (13. Februar 2009)

Janny schrieb:


> Ist einfach nur ne Frage aus wlechem Grund soviele Beiträge in einer so kurzen zeit zusammenkommen.



Das würde mich auch mal interresieren ich bin schon deutlich länger hier und habe bei weitem noch nicht so viele beiträge


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Imho ist die Idee mit den Hilfsmods nicht schlecht, wie ich vorhin schonmal geschrieben habe - allerdings sollte man sich natürlich schon Gedanken machen, wen man da nimmt. Ich persönliche würde z.B. nur auf Power-User zurückgreifen, die schon seit einiger Zeit dabei sind und schon in 1000+ Beträgen gezeigt haben, dass sie Ahnung von der Materie haben und vernünftig sind. Ich möchte jetzt keine Namen nennen, aber so ~5 sollten imho doch recht geeignet sein.



Mods und Admins besprechen sowas in einem separaten Unterforum, ob Bedarf besteht oder/und wer in Frage käme. Wie die genauen Kriterien sind, weiß ich nicht. Es wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht so sein, dass es heißt "du hast es drauf, du hast 1000 Post erreicht, du bist Deutschland und jetzt MOD.


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Das war mir schon klar, und mit der Auswahl der Mods bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Tut mir leid, falls es nicht so rübergekommen sein sollte


----------



## tj3011 (13. Februar 2009)

Es sollte vll. einfach noch ein paar mehr mods geben ist es vll einfach so das diese derzeit mit der arbeit überfordert sind ?


----------



## McZonk (13. Februar 2009)

Da es sich hier durchaus um eine konstruktive Kritik handelt, wandert der Thread jetzt in den Feedbackbereich.


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2009)

Das eXtreme Forum hat sich seit den Anfängen schon stark verändert, da gebe ich eucht Recht. Allerdings dürft ihr nicht vergessen, dass dies ein Hardwareforum ist welches den Sinn hat anderen zu helfen. Dass viele Neulinge nicht die Suchfunktion benutzen und einfach posten ist in jedem Forum so. Dagegen kann man im Prinzip nichts tun als die User direkt darauf hinzuweisen, was wir Mods auch tun.

Was mich persönlich viel mehr stört ist das Fangeflame und gespamme in sämtlichen News-Kommentarthreads. Was bringt jemanden dazu sich so extrem für eine Firma einzusetzen?! Es ist nicht nur unnötig sondern nervt auch ungemein.

Des weiteren nimmt in letzter Zeit die "vermüllung" in der RuKa immer mehr zu. Das  geht auch z.B. an dich, Nickles. Das ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung und nicht die als Moderator. 
Diese "Spiele", sofern man das so nennen kann, braucht doch eigentlich kein Mensch. Das Forum wird durch solche unnötigen Themen nur unübersichtlicher. Speziell die RuKa ist, im Vergleich zu vor einem Jahr, sehr unübersichtlich geworden und es macht keinen Spaß mehr dort zu posten.

Was ihr als User machen könnt:

-Durch gute Artikulation könnt ihr das Niveau anheben und zu sinnvollen Diskussionen beitragen.
-Vermeidet unnötige Themen und benutzt die Suchfunktion.
-Geht nicht auf Beleidigungen oder Fangeflame ein. Zur not den "Melden-Button" betätigen und uns Mods bescheid geben.
-Auch wenn jemand, aus Sicht eines erfahrenen Nutzers, eine dumme Frage stellt - versucht ihm zu helfen und gebt keine dumme Antworten.

In diesem Sinne 

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Februar 2009)

Also, ich denke ein paar Mods mehr könnten das Problem wahrscheinlich ein wenig eingrenzen, es ist einfach kaum möglich schnell genug zu prüfen ob es einen ähnlichen thread schon gibt (zu mal auch ein mod nicht um bedingt überblick über 110% des forums hat).

Und das löst leider auch nciht das Problem mit dem Umgang hier. Es gibt genug Posts die einfach grenz wertig sind. Verwarnungen sind da meines Erachtens unangebracht, aber korrekt den anderen gegen über sind sie trotzdem nicht.


----------



## McZonk (13. Februar 2009)

Schau mal wie viele Moderatoren wir haben. Es kommt jetzt schon teilweise zu Überschneidungen beim Bearbeiten von "gemeldeten Beiträgen".

Von der Anzahl der aktiven Supermods/User sind wir gewiss "Vorne mit dabei". Ich denke nicht, dass hier auch nur im Ansatz etwas verändert werden kann.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2009)

Um eine Dopplung o.Ä. zu sehen braucht man kein Mod zu sein.
Wer sowas sieht hat ja als "Normaluser" immer noch den _Melden_-Button benutzen .


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Schau mal wie viele Moderatoren wir haben. Es kommt jetzt schon teilweise zu Überschneidungen beim Bearbeiten von "gemeldeten Beiträgen".



Welchen Anteil haben da Threads, die schon oft genug vorhanden sind? Und wie hoch ist da die "Lösch-Rate"?


----------



## McZonk (13. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Um eine Dopplung o.Ä. zu sehen braucht man kein Mod zu sein.
> Wer sowas sieht hat ja als "Normaluser" immer noch den _Melden_-Button benutzen .



Das ist der Punkt. Das Forum hat durch die Zusammenlegung gewiss eine erstaunliche Größe errungen. Was aber auch bedeutet, dass wir nichtmehr zu jeder Zeit jeden neuen Thread kontrollieren können.

Jetzt kommen die "normalen" User ins Spiel, die einfach per Meldebutton Dopplungen melden können.

Wie schon gesagt, haben wir gewiss noch Kapazität, die wir aber auf Grund des fehlenden Überblickes derzeit nicht ausschöpfen können. Hier wären die User gefragt, die Dopplungen und beginnende Flamewars umgehend melden.


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das eXtreme Forum hat sich seit den Anfängen schon stark verändert, da gebe ich eucht Recht. Allerdings dürft ihr nicht vergessen, dass dies ein Hardwareforum ist welches den Sinn hat anderen zu helfen.



Da gebe ich dir Recht, allerdings bin ich nicht nur in diesem Forum angemeldet um anderen zu helfen.
->was mir allerdings trotzdem sehr Spaß macht, denn durch die Hilfe anderer Personen habe ich den größten Teil meines Hardwarewissens erlangt, wofür ich sehr dankbar bin.

Aber ich denke nicht, dass das eXtreme Forum ausschließlich als reines Hilfeforum gedacht ist, was es aber aktuell wirklich zu sein scheint.

Ich wünsche mir einfach mal wieder mehr Diskussionen, Threads etc. in denen es mal wieder in die tieferen Schichten des Thema's "Hardware" hereingeht, aktuell bleiben wir oft schon bei den Themen:"Wie baue ich meinen PC zusammen" stehen....

Viele der User, mit denen man früher über die Themen Modding und OC sprechen konnte sind leider nur noch vereinzelt oder garnicht mehr online.
->was auch an dem teils gesunkenen Niveau seit der Zusammenlegung der Foren liegen wird...

Es freut mich jedenfalls, dass man uns zuhört.


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

@ der8auer
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, aber ...


der8auer schrieb:


> Allerdings dürft ihr nicht vergessen, dass dies ein Hardwareforum ist welches den Sinn hat anderen zu helfen.


Was war dann bitte das ehemalige PCGH-Forum?

Seit der Zusammenlegung der beiden Foren habe ich immer irgendwie das Gefühl, dass man mit der nicht vorhandenen Disziplin und dem Niveau des PCGH-Forums überfordert war und keinen Ausweg mehr sah, als es in die gut funktionierende PCGHX-Community zu integrieren. Womöglich in der Hoffnung, dass diese das Gesamtniveau wieder heben würde. Solche Aussagen, wie die, die ich von dir zitiert habe, klingen dann schon sehr nach Ausrede. Wenn PCGH bloß ein allgemeines Hardwareforum will, wieso ließ man dann nicht das PCGH-Forum bestehen?

*Ich sehe langsam dringenden Bedarf, klar zu definieren, worin der Unterschied des PCGHX-Forums zu einem Hardwareforum bestand!* Aktuell scheint ja keiner mehr zu bestehen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Februar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Schau mal wie viele Moderatoren wir haben. Es kommt jetzt schon teilweise zu Überschneidungen beim Bearbeiten von "gemeldeten Beiträgen".
> 
> Von der Anzahl der aktiven Supermods/User sind wir gewiss "Vorne mit dabei". Ich denke nicht, dass hier auch nur im Ansatz etwas verändert werden kann.



Das Verhältnis ist ja schon ok, aber ich sehe oft genug das eben kein mod online ist. Das kann man ja auch keinem vorwerfen, jeder hat noch ein RL, keine Frage. Ich meine nur das mit etwas mehr Mods diese Zeit vielleicht minimiert werden könnte




Pokerclock schrieb:


> Welchen Anteil haben da Threads, die schon oft genug vorhanden sind? Und wie hoch ist da die "Lösch-Rate"?



Ist mir auch aufgefallen 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Um eine Dopplung o.Ä. zu sehen braucht man kein Mod zu sein.
> Wer sowas sieht hat ja als "Normaluser" immer noch den _Melden_-Button benutzen .



Ok, ich werden den Button auf jeden Fall mal öfter nutzen, bis jetzt war ich da doch sehr zurück haltend 


//edit


boss3D schrieb:


> @ der8auer
> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, aber ...
> 
> Was war dann bitte das ehemalige PCGH-Forum?
> ...




Da muss ich boss3D vollkommen recht geben. 
Ich sehe im Moment leider auch keinen unterschied mehr zu normalen Hardware Foren. Das sollte ja auch der Sinn des Threads sein.

Ich Formuliere es mal so. Warum heißt das Forum aktuell noch PCGHX? Das "X" kann mann sich zur Zeit schenken. Bei der Zusammenführung ist das Forum mehr zu PCGH geworden, als das es PCGHX geblieben ist.


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2009)

@ Fransen: Da gebe ich dir auch Recht. Dazu braucht man eben engagierte User die z.B. Sammelthreads eröffnen und diese auch pflegen


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ok, ich werden den Button auf jeden Fall mal öfter nutzen, bis jetzt war ich da doch sehr zurück haltend



Das werde ich auch machen. Immer wenn ICH der Meinung bin, dass dieser Beitrag hier nicht hingehört, der Thread schon da war oder mal wieder jemand sich im Kommentarbereich "entblößen" möchte mit BLABLABLA-AMD vs. BLABLABLA-INTEL.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ok, ich werden den Button auf jeden Fall mal öfter nutzen, bis jetzt war ich da doch sehr zurück haltend


Heute sind genau Sieben Meldungen bei mir angekommen.

Wenn man sieht wie viel hier (z.T. zu Recht) angeprangert wird kommt mir das doch ziemlich wenig vor...


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Fransen: Da gebe ich dir auch Recht. Dazu braucht man eben engagierte User die z.B. Sammelthreads eröffnen und diese auch pflegen



Wenn die engagierten User nicht abwandern, was leider hier bereits mehrmals angedeutet wurde.

Manche Sammelthreads und Stickies haben ja bereits den Wert eines Unikates im WEB. Das will was heißen. Der Watt-Sammel-Thread z.B. ist einzigartig mit der Auflistung, wenn man mal vom toten Vorbild im Lookbeyond, der nicht mal Ansatzweise den Umfang hat, mal absieht.


----------



## McZonk (13. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das werde ich auch machen. Immer wenn ICH der Meinung bin, dass dieser Beitrag hier nicht hingehört, der Thread schon da war oder mal wieder jemand sich im Kommentarbereich "entblößen" möchte mit BLABLABLA-AMD vs. BLABLABLA-INTEL.



Richtig - wir haben (abgesehen von den bekannten pr0n-Spamm0rn) wirklich wenige Meldungen. Erst wenn es zu ernsthaften Beleidigungen kommt, flattert mal eine Meldung ins Postfach.


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie es anderen geht, allerdings habe ich immer einen ziemlichen "Respekt" vor dem Melden-Button gehabt und ihn nur benutzt, wenn es wirklich nötig war, z.B. bei diesen Pyjama-Links. Ich wusste selber nicht, dass es durchaus gewünscht ist, wenn man solche "Kleinigkeiten" reportet... 
Ich werde mal versuchen in nächster Zeit an den kleinen Button da unten regelmäßig zu denken


----------



## der8auer (13. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Heute sind genau Sieben Meldungen bei mir angekommen.
> 
> Wenn man sieht wie viel hier (z.T. zu Recht) angeprangert wird kommt mir das doch ziemlich wenig vor...



Das sehe ich auch so. Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn mehr User Beiträge melden würden. Das ersetzt im Prinzip die Funktion eines "Hilfsmods"

@ boss3D: Deine Meinung kann ich leider nicht teilen aber gut. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Administration mit dem PCGH Forum überfordert war und deswegen die beiden Foren zusammengelegt wurden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Februar 2009)

Also zu der Moderationsarbeit in diesem Forum ist nicht schlecht, die Reaktionszeit idR OK.

Auch ist sehr positiv, das Spam und Provokationen, die ev. nicht Punktewürdig sind, trotzdem gelöscht werden.
Das hat den Vorteil, das man so Streitereien im Keim erstickt, wenn jemand einen anderen mit sinnlosem Spam provoziert und das Posting dann keine Stunde später weg ist, wird ers wohl kein 2. mal machen, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Gegenüber das vorm Moderator sieht, geringer ist.

Beim 3DCenter war das leider nicht der Fall, was sehr negative Auswirkungen fürs Klima hatte, die Moderation da war (und ist auch) ziemlich lasch, besonders was das Löschen von Beiträgen betrifft...

Das Niveau im Center war zu Anfang sehr hoch, noch weit höher als es hier vor der Zusammenlegung war, allerdings ist das auch schon Jahre her.

Da ich auch in dem 'Eliteforum' war, kann ich aber auch sagen, das das Niveau in den allgemeinen Foren hier wie drüben sich garnicht mehr soo stark unterscheidet, der Unterschied ist nur, das es hier weniger Leute gibt, die ihr System bis zum gehtnichtmehr verteidigen.
Damit meine ich weder irgendwelche Intel-/AMD oder nV Fans sondern die AGP Fans, die meist dadurch auffallen, das sie rumheulen, das es die aktuelle Generation nicht als AGP gibt, wo AGP doch sooo toll ist und auch ausreichend und überhaupt...
Die behaupten dann auch mal, das irgendwelche Spiele auch noch sehr gut auf ihrem XP3200+ oder ähnlichem System laufen...
So kanns dann auch mal vorkommen, das ich dem einen oder anderen AGP Fan, der sich hier in diess Forum verirrt, "einen vorn Bug gebe"...

Und diese AGP Fans sind ein Beispiel von Usern bzw einer Usergruppe, die wirklich nicht schön ist.
Sie besitzen nicht soo viel wissen, haben aber auch nicht das Bedürfnis an diesem Zustand was zu ändern und sind in ihrem Verhalten auch sehr nervig bis penetrant, zumal sie keinen Grund haben an ihrem System fest zu halten, sie hätten es ohne Aufpreis gegen ein modernes 2 Kern System austauschen können...

Was in diesem Thread über FAQs/Sammelthreads gesagt haben, das sie nicht beachtet werden würden, stimmt, denn der Name verleitet nicht zum lesen.
Wenn man den 'Allgemeinen Infothread' aber 'Nackte Titten und ähnliches' (oder ähnlich) nennt, schauts anders aus, aber das ist nicht so wirklich Sinn davon...

Viele sind einfach zu faul sich selbst die Mühe zu machen oder mal etwas zu schauen, was denn nun brauchbar ist oder nicht.
Teilweise hatte ich 2 Threads zu NT Fragen oder ähnliches, die ziemlich identisch waren, der Name des 2. Threads war auch nicht soo unauffällig und auch nur 2-3 Threads unter dem ersten, schön ist das nicht, aber mit dem Problem haben andere Foren genauso zu kämpfen...

Das einzige was wir tun können, ist versuchen dagegen anzukommen, das blöde ist, das wir dazu die Moderation brauchen, die uns dabei hilft.

Ich könnte einen Thread zu empfehlenswerten Komponenten aufmachen und ein paar Beispielsysteme machen, nur nutzen wirds nichts, auch wenns aktuell gehalten wird, eben aus dem Grund...


----------



## tj3011 (13. Februar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es anderen geht, allerdings habe ich immer einen ziemlichen "Respekt" vor dem Melden-Button gehabt und ihn nur benutzt, wenn es wirklich nötig war, z.B. bei diesen Pyjama-Links. Ich wusste selber nicht, dass es durchaus gewünscht ist, wenn man solche "Kleinigkeiten" reportet...
> Ich werde mal versuchen in nächster Zeit an den kleinen Button da unten regelmäßig zu denken



Mir geht es wie dir.
Ich habe den Button noch nie benutzt.
Aber ich werde ihn ihn nächster Zeit auch benutzen wenn ich denke das es angebracht ist.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ boss3D: Deine Meinung kann ich leider nicht teilen aber gut. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Administration mit dem PCGH Forum überfordert war und deswegen die beiden Foren zusammengelegt wurden.


Naja, man hat sich unter anderem erhofft das "News-Kommentar-Problem" durch einen Softwarewechsel eindämmen zu können.
Ob das gelungen ist sollen andere Bewerten.

In erster Linie ging es aber darum überhaupt mal ein eigenes Forum zu haben. Vorher war das PCGH-Forum ja (böse ausgedrückt) nur ein "Anhängsel" des PCGames-Forums und Extreme ein "Hobbyprojekt von Falk".
Aus diesem Grund finde ich auch vorher/nachher Vergleiche ziemlich unangebracht da hier einfach Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass die Administration mit dem PCGH Forum überfordert war und deswegen die beiden Foren zusammengelegt wurden.



Die Zusammenlegung hatte von Außen gesehen den Charakter eines Neuanfangs. Dass dies nicht der Hauptgrund war, ist aber klar. Mehr Kontrolle durch die Redaktion bzw. Redaktions nahen Leuten war ein Vorteil, ebenso die modernere und leichter zu administrierende VBB-Software.

Allerdings kamen mit der Kommentarfunktion auch der ganze Müll rüber (meine Meinung). Warum diese integriert wurde, ob es notwendig war (technisch) oder einfach nur gut gemeint war, bleibt im Dunkeln.


----------



## Leopardgecko (13. Februar 2009)

Oha! Ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, dem seit der Forenzusammenlegung der Spaß vergangen ist.
Auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt sehr aktiv bin, was das scheiben anbelangt, so bin ich aber fast täglich lesend im Forum unterwegs.

Mit sich öfter wiederholenden Fragen könnte ich ja noch leben und das die Rechtschreibung in den Internetforen allgemein nicht allzu große Beachtung findet, ist auch nicht unbedingt das Hauptproblem.

Durch die ganzen Fanboys und Flamer ist das Niveau doch erheblich gesunken (von der Ausdrucksweise will ich erst gar nicht anfangen), da sich offensichtlich jeder dazu berufen fühlt, seinen (Roten/Grünen) Senf zu jeder unpassenden Gelegenheit abzugeben.
Das das eigentliche Thema dann auf der Strecke bleibt, hilft keinem.

Ich finde es jedenfalls schade, das sowas passiert.
Aber ein rasant ansteigender Qualitätsverlust ist bei ständig wachsenden Communities wohl immer vorprogrammiert...siehe Giga.de


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Viele sind einfach zu faul sich selbst die Mühe zu machen oder mal etwas zu schauen, was denn nun brauchbar ist oder nicht.


Dazu möchte ich noch ergänzen, dass mir immer wieder Fälle unterkommen, wo Leute, die sich selbst als ach so große PCGH-Fans outen, Fragen stellen, die nach einem Besuch der Main geklärt wären. 
Da wird man doch tatsächlich aufgefordert, Benches zu verlinken, die jeder wahre PCGH-Fan in wenigen Sekunden gefunden hätte ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich geb euch allen Recht!

Hier wird meiner Meinung nach auch alles durcheinander geschmissen...

Und jedes mal aufs neue kommt ein Thread :

GTX260 oder HD4870

Und diese Threads haben wir schon bestimmt 100. mal anstatt die das Forum durchsuchen..

Das nervt langsam wirklich!

Auch bei Sys. Beratung kommen immer wieder neue Threads auf : Gamer PC für 800 euro , 1000 euro etc.

Ich hab nichts dagegen aber dann guckt lieber erstmal den Thread an :

"Beste PC Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget an!" Von Andre

Das steht 
auch ganz oben


Lg BamBuchi


P.S : Finde es echt cool, dass das hier mal angesprochen wird !


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2009)

Hmm, habe den Thread gerade entdeckt und ich kann einige Aussagen der User nur unterstreichen.
Aber auch den Mods muss man zustimmen. Letztendlich geht es darum, dass ein User einem anderen User bei dessen Problem helfen kann, wenn er hier postet.
Das hofft man ja auch. Auch wenn es schon einige Threads über das gleiche Thema gibt.
Natürlich könnte man erwartet, dass die Suchfunktion oder gleich Google benutzt wird, wenn man ein Problem hat. Aber es ist nun mal einfach, im Forum das Probem zu schildern, denn Google findet ja nur dann die passende Antwort, wenn man auch die richtigen Fragen stellt.


----------



## heizungsrohr (14. Februar 2009)

ich will jetz auch nochmal meine meinung dazu äußern. ich bin zwar noch nicht sehr lange hier im forum tätig, aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass das niveau hier teilweise noch unter dem keller liegt. wenn ich mir nur mal den neuesten prozessortest anschaue (die neuen AM3 cpu's), dann graust es mir. diese 2 meter langen, geistreichen kommentare in denen es nicht mal im ansatz um das eigentliche thema geht, sind weder kontruktiv, noch helfend oder sonst irgendwas. da bin ich auch relativ froh, dass entsprechende user dann auch verwarnt/gesperrt wurden.


----------



## blu3gr33n (14. Februar 2009)

Bin zwar erst sehr kurz hier aber ich hab schon Antworten auf fast alle meine Fragen gefunden, danke an die Freaks  !!! 
Aber nun kommt schon das Problem: Eh man mal die richtige Antwort gefunden hat ist schon die halbe Nacht rum. Ich finde es gut ,daß mal nachgefragt und gemeckert wird!

Mfg...


Die olle Edit... wie wärs mit einem Eignungstest "Extreme"...wer die Fragen richtig beantwortet kann ins Forum.

Ich weiss Google kennt auch viele Antworten aber es müssten ja keine Standartfragen sein...

z.B. Warum willst du OCen?!
      Warum willst du die neue Hardware?!
      Wieviel Watt verbraucht dein Rechner 2D|3D?!   oder ähnliches....

PS: Die Tagebücher find ich obergenial...weil man da ernstgenommen wird und seine genialen/verrückten Ideen mit andern teilen kann!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Du hast mir gerade den Spiegel vor die Nase gehalten...



Ich glaube nicht, dass du einen Spiegel gebraucht hast, um das zu erkennen. 
Nur schade ist es, dass die Stammuser damit langsam und allmählich vertrieben werden/wurden...
*Das geht natürlich nicht nur gegen dich..*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das eXtreme Forum hat sich seit den Anfängen schon stark verändert, da gebe ich eucht Recht.



Ja, aber nicht in die positive Richtung. 



der8auer schrieb:


> Allerdings dürft ihr nicht vergessen, dass dies ein Hardwareforum ist welches den Sinn hat anderen zu helfen.



Das war mal, wie es mir *manchmal* vorkommt.
Bei vielen steht doch einfach nur noch das Postingsammeln im Vordergrund.

So kommt es eben vor, (wie ich schon angemerkt habe), dass eben nicht geholfen wird, ganz im Gegenteil: Es wird gespamt, geflamt, mit falschen Informationen um sich geworfen..sehr schade.

Hrhr, wenn ich schon lese, wie empfohlen wird, einem 45nm im Alltag 1,7V zu geben...
Die CPU des anderen geht zwar kaputt, aber zumindest hat man einen Post mehr 

Ich werden bei sowas nun vermehrt den Petzbutton verwenden, wie die Mods reagieren, ist die andere Sache.



> z.B. Warum willst du OCen?!
> Warum willst du die neue Hardware?!
> Wieviel Watt verbraucht dein Rechner 2D|3D?! oder ähnliches....



Das wird nicht helfen. Warum jemand OC'ed ist immer noch jederman's eigene Sache. Und PCGH weiß doch nicht, wieviel mein Rechner verbraucht .


----------



## blu3gr33n (14. Februar 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Das wird nicht helfen. Warum jemand OC'ed ist immer noch jederman's eigene Sache. Und PCGH weiß doch nicht, wieviel mein Rechner verbraucht .



Mit den Fragen mein ich eigentlich, daß der wahre Grund erfragt wird und nicht jeder der mal was von OC oder OV gehört hat sich gleich denkt : "Das muss ich auch machen,weil das andere machen".

MfG


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Februar 2009)

Ja, dass sind alles so dumme Fragen..

Auch wenn das hier ein Forum ist wo jeder seinee Fragen stellen darf,
aber echt, bei der Sys. Beratung es ist immer wieder das gleiche
Obwohl oben auch noch "Wichtig" steht: Von Andre :


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...te-pc-zusammenstellung-fuer-jedes-budget.html



Wenn man sich das anguckt dann kommen auch ned mehr soviele Threads
Pc für 700€ etc.

Da steht doch schon alles, bitte an die User immer erst drauf achten und erst wenn das Latein am ende ist ruhig eure Fragen  posten 

Aber nicht wegen jedem Mist,


Wieso hab ich in Crysis nur 24 FPS ? Früher waren es immer 25 
Sowas kann man sich ja dann wohl sparen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Februar 2009)

blu3gr33n schrieb:


> Mit den Fragen mein ich eigentlich, daß der wahre Grund erfragt wird und nicht jeder der mal was von OC oder OV gehört hat sich gleich denkt : "Das muss ich auch machen,weil das andere machen".



Wird wohl auch keiner ankreuzen..


----------



## Oliver (14. Februar 2009)

Hier eine kleine Geschichtsstunde:
Das alte PCGH-Forum war in Sachen Aufbau, Administration und Features sehr unintuitiv, weshalb Falk und ich uns eingesetzt haben, ein Forum auf VBB-Basis aufzubauen. Da wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Risiko eingehen wollten und nicht von heute auf morgen das komplette Forum umstellen wollten, haben wir ein VBB-Forum ins Leben gerufen. Das Anhängsel "Extreme" war Thilos Idee. Die anfängliche Idee war es, mit Extreme die Leistungsfähigkeit von VBB in der Praxis zu testen und zu prüfen, in wie fern wir es optimal integrieren können. Um keine thematischen Überschneidungen zu erzeugen, haben wir uns bei Extreme in erster Linie auf ein reines OC-Forum beschränkt, weil der OC-Part der PCGH-Community eher sehr bescheiden und es gleichzeitig mein Fachbereich war.

Bereits nach recht kurzer Zeit haben wir gemerkt, dass die reinen OC-Foren nicht ausreichend sind und wir weitere Unterforen brauchen. Hier hatten wir schon Überschneidungen mit der PCGH-Community. Zudem wurde PCGH Extreme der Name des PCGH Sonderheftes, das sich fortan mit allem beschäftigen sollte, was für die breite Masse zu speziell ist und/oder in dem Maße nicht ins Hauptheft passt. Der Name ist hier vielleicht etwas missverständlich, denn bei PCGH Extreme Print geht es nicht nur um Overclocking, Kühlung und Casemodding, sondern um alles Mögliche, das nicht ins Hauptheft passt. Natürlich belegen besagte Themengebiete das Heft zu großen Teilen, weil sie seit Jahren Teil meines Lebens sind und ich für die Planung von Extreme Print nunmal größtenteils verantwortlich bin. Das heißt nun aber nicht, dass in Zukunft keine Spiele-Mods, Silent-Artikel oder wasweißich im Heft vorgestellt werden.

Nachdem sich VBB als solide Basis für unsere Zwecke herausgestellt hat, war es an der Zeit das alte Forum abzunabeln und alle Funktionen, die das alte Forum einnahm ins Extreme zu integrieren. Dieser Schritt passierte nicht von heute auf morgen, denn es haben sich darüber eine handvoll Personen wochenlang Gedanken gemacht. Hier passiert nichts zufällig, so viel soll gesagt sein. Hätten wir beim alten Forum die gleichen Möglichkeiten gehabt wie jetzt mit VBB, hätten wir wahrscheinlich nie zu VBB gewechselt. Mit Extreme haben wir eigene Server, die wir selbst administrieren und nicht wie beim alten Forum, das auf einem Computec-weiten Server gehostet wird und zu dem wir nur begrenzt Zugriff haben. Wir hätten das alte Forum niemals auf gleiche Weise und vor allem so schnell an die Bedürfnisse der User anpassen können wie das derzeit der Fall ist.

Der Name "Extreme" steht also nicht dafür ein Extremes Forum zu haben, sondern hatte zu Anfang eigentlich keine wirkliche Bedeutung. Wir hätten es auch PCGH Reloaded oder sonstwie nennen können. Nach der Abtreibung des alten Forums wurde aus der PCGH-Community PCGH Extreme, der neue Name für die PCGH-Community. Natürlich war es von Anfang an under Ziel, mehr User für Extreme zu begeistern, was wir unter anderem durch eine Reihe an Features erreichen wollten, die es so in keinem anderen Forum gibt. Je höher der Bekanntheitsgrad von PCGH Extreme, desto mehr User sind natürlich hier unterwegs, unter denen das Spektrum natürlich weit gefächert ist. Wenn jeder als LN2-Gott auf die Welt käme, bräuchten wir kein Hardware-Forum mehr.

Wir versuchen natürlich mit aller Macht das Niveau aufrecht zu erhalten und das Forum den Wünschen der User anzupassen, allerdings wird man es allen nie recht machen können. Der Extreme-Kern, den es seit Bestehen des Forums gibt, der sich um Overclocking, Kühlung und Casemodding dreht, hat immer noch einen prominenten Platz ganz oben im Forum. Hier kann nach wir vor über extreme-Themen diskutiert werden. Im Hwbot-Unterforum oder bei extremen Kühlmethoden tummeln sich wenig "Anfänger", allerdings werden diese Unterforen kaum genutzt. bei Bedarf können wir auch weitere Unterforen anlegen, was die Zukunft zeigen wird.

Edit: Mir sind noch einige Punkte eingefallen: 
Ich war von Anfang an dagegen, dass das Forum zu streng moderiert wird. Ich wollte nicht, dass User Angst haben müssen, einen Thread zu erstellen, weil dies in einigen anderen Foren so ist (ich nenne mal keine Namen). Nach der Zusammenlegung hatten wir natürlich ein besonderes Auge auf die Kommentar-Threads und haben dort auch rigoros durchgegriffen und tun es immer noch.

Die erfahrenen User sollten es so sehen: Jeder von euch hat mal klein angefangen und dumme Fragen gestellt. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, weil es bei mir auch nicht anders war. Meine ersten Gehversuche in Hardware-Foren sind aus meinem jetzigen Standpunkt aus betrachtet einfach nur noch lächerlich. Aber genau hier solltet ihr mit gutem Besipiel voran treten. Nur so kann dafür gesorgt werden, dass das Niveau auf einem hohen Level bleibt. Hier liegt es nämlich an den Usern, nicht an den Mods.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wenn jeder als LN2-Gott auf die Welt käme, bräuchten wir kein Hardware-Forum mehr.



Das ist ja auch nicht das Problem.

Auch will ja auch hier keiner (?) irgendwelche Anfänger ausschließen.

Man muss es nur irgendwie in die Köpfe der User brennen: Informiert euch, bevor ihr Falsches schreibt oder gefährliche Ratschläge gebt! 
Kein OT!
usw.


----------



## Digger (14. Februar 2009)

*zustimm* @ runeDRS

die anzahl an neu eröffneten threads nimmt überhand...
die idee mit den "unter"mods find ich sehr gut 

ich mein, man müsset solche threads einfach ignorieren. man gibt einen link zu einem beispielhaften thread und dann ->closed 

das alles sieht man sehr gut auch im wakü-bereich (mein lieblings gebiet )
geschätzt kommt jeden tag ein "neue wakü - bin noob"-thread dazu. dabei haben wir zwei sehr gute guides, die oben auch angepinnt sind und die man "eigentlich" nich übersehen kann.
ich versteh es zwar, wenn man dann nochmal seine zusammenstellung kontrolloieren lassen will, aber ich kann nicht verstehen, dass dann immer threads kommen, " ich hab xyz-hardware und will ne wakü. ich hab keine ahnung am besten wär ne zusammenstellung" !?

man kann sich doch wenigstens die mühe machen und sich selber was zusammenstellen ! das ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt !?

in solchen threads MUSS man einfach die links angeben und dann schließen. 


ps: also das forum wieder zu teilen ist doch so gut wie unmöglich oder ?!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (14. Februar 2009)

Teilen ist imo eine schlechte Idee..wie willst du das anstellen? Bzw. nach welchen Kriterien teilen?


----------



## Oliver (14. Februar 2009)

Hier wird nichts geteilt. Das ist praktisch unmöglich


----------



## Digger (14. Februar 2009)

ne das war ja nicht meine idee. die kam hier auf. 

man könngt eventuell auch versuchen den "Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen"-bereich einzudämmen, da das der part mit dem meisten unnützen fragen ist. 

zum thema "unter"mods, ich geh mal nich davon aus, dann ein run auf postings losgeht, nur damit man "mod" wird. ich würd es einfach so machen, dass mods user, die duch besondere aktivität(natürlich nur im positiven sinne) auszeichnen,  bei den admins vorschlagen und die dann angeschrieben werden.
(ich weiß nicht ob das geht, aber vllt kann man den rechte-bereich auch eingrenzen auf ein spezielles forum zB wakü.

@Oli, sehr interessant wie das ganze hier entstanden ist  aber der name passt doch schon, das forum war halt zu dem zeitpunkt auf OC ausgelegt als es entstanden ist.
imho ist der kaufberatungsbereich (der ja seinen sinn acuh erfüllt) aus den fugen geraten und zieht das niveau nach unten weil das genau der bereich wo sich die newbies tummeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Seit der Zusammenlegung der beiden Foren habe ich immer irgendwie das Gefühl, dass man mit der nicht vorhandenen Disziplin und dem Niveau des PCGH-Forums überfordert war und keinen Ausweg mehr sah, als es in die gut funktionierende PCGHX-Community zu integrieren. Womöglich in der Hoffnung, dass diese das Gesamtniveau wieder heben würde. Solche Aussagen, wie die, die ich von dir zitiert habe, klingen dann schon sehr nach Ausrede. Wenn PCGH bloß ein allgemeines Hardwareforum will, wieso ließ man dann nicht das PCGH-Forum bestehen?



Unter den PCG(H)-Sternchen gab es ein Problem mit ausreichender Moderrierung des PCGH-News-Bereiches - ja (vor allem wegen Mangel an qualifizierten Leuten). Aber auch nur mit diesem, der Rest des Forums war weitesgehend sauber. (nicht so übersichtlich wie diese extrem-Spalter anfangs, aber die hatten ja auch weniger Mitglieder  )
Die Erweiterung des Extreme-Forums zu einer vollständigen PCGH-Community und das Abschalten des PCGH-Zugangs zu den C'tec Foren ging allerdings von der PCGH Redaktion aus (und löste unter den PCGH Sternchen erstmal ne mittelschwere Massenpanik aus, als die ersten Informationen rauskamen  ) - mit dem Ziel, eben eine solche vollständige Community zu schaffen.
Bis dato bestand nämlich keine Möglichkeit, abseits der News-Kommentare (deren Niveau damals sicherlich nicht besser war) zwischen PCG und PCGH Usern zu unterscheiden (wie der massive Aktivitätseinbruch auf PCG mitlerweile zeigt, waren es viele PCGHler  ), geschweige denn diese gezielt von Seiten der Redaktion anzusprechen oder auf ihre Bedürfnisse einzugehen.
Letzteres wurde nicht zuletzt auch durch die überlastete Administration der C'tec Foren verschärft, die auch für die dortige Moderation immer wieder ein großes Problem war. So nette Sachen, wie eine Änderung der Forenstruktur hätte auf PCGH.de n halbes Jahr oder länger dauern können.



> *Ich sehe langsam dringenden Bedarf, klar zu definieren, worin der Unterschied des PCGHX-Forums zu einem Hardwareforum bestand!* Aktuell scheint ja keiner mehr zu bestehen ...



Und das soll er auch nicht - das Forum von PCGH soll ein Hardwareforum sein.





Pokerclock schrieb:


> Allerdings kamen mit der Kommentarfunktion auch der ganze Müll rüber (meine Meinung). Warum diese integriert wurde, ob es notwendig war (technisch) oder einfach nur gut gemeint war, bleibt im Dunkeln.



Zu einer vollständigen Community gehören nunmal auch die News.
Diese sind zugleich Aushängeschild und Hauptaktration der Website.
Das sie auch Leute anziehen, die man lieber nicht haben möchte...
Keine Wiederrede - aber ne gute Lösung hat noch keiner gefunden.



Digger schrieb:


> man könngt eventuell auch versuchen den "Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen"-bereich einzudämmen, da das der part mit dem meisten unnützen fragen ist.



Aus Sicht der Fragenden sind die Fragen durchaus sinnvoll. Und nach welchen Kriterien soll man es jemandem verbieten, eine Frage zu stellen?


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Fragenden sind die Fragen durchaus sinnvoll. Und nach welchen Kriterien soll man es jemandem verbieten, eine Frage zu stellen?



Jetzt melde ich mich mal zu Wort, als einer derjenigen, die es schaffen, in kurzer Zeit hunderte von Postings abzusondern, was hier im Thread schon (nicht zu unrecht) bekrittelt wurde.

Verbieten nicht, aber da immer wieder die gleichen ermüdenden Fragen gestellt werden, sollte man die Leute sachlich, aber bestimmt darauf hinweisen, zuerst mal in die FAQ zu schauen (dafür muss natürlich eine vorhanden sein) und die Forensuche zu nutzen.
Das war und ist im Usenet, in dem ich früher oft war, so üblich. Da kann man zwar nichts pinnen, aber in regelmäßigen Abständen wurde die passende FAQ zum Group-Thema gepostet.
Trotzdem fühlte sich mancher Ratsuchende dadurch vor den Kopf gestoßen, vor allem, weil die Regulars in den Gruppen sich nicht immer diplomatisch ausgedrückt haben.
Aber dafür gibt es hier ja die Moderatoren, so dass sich nicht andere zum Oberlehrer aufschwingen müssen, können, wollen, wie auch immer.
In einem Forum, dass nicht für sich allein steht, sondern auch das Aushängeschild einer kommerziellen Publikation ist, ist die Sache ein wenig heikel. Schließlich möchte man seine Leser, die regulären und die potentiellen, nicht verprellen. Es läuft immer auf einen Eiertanz hinaus.


----------



## schub97 (14. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> So lange bist du noch garnicht dabei,kammst doch ers nach der Zusammenlegung.
> 
> 
> *Das ist Extreme, Extreme zu gemüllt. *
> ...



wie wärs mit einem forum in dem die häufigsten systeme(schätzungsweise) mit ihrem wattverbrauch dort stehen,dann wären diese"reicht das nt"-fragen deutlich weniger.


----------



## Fransen (14. Februar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem forum in dem die häufigsten systeme(schätzungsweise) mit ihrem wattverbrauch dort stehen,dann wären diese"reicht das nt"-fragen deutlich weniger.



Dann benutze dochmal die SuFu.
->Watt-Sammel-Thread/Aufistung-Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Februar 2009)

Ggf sollte man einfach pauschal in jedem "Wie viel Watt brauche ich" diesen Sammelthread verlinken - anscheinend finden die Leute den nicht anders...


----------



## Fransen (14. Februar 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Ggf sollte man einfach pauschal in jedem "Wie viel Watt brauche ich" diesen Sammelthread verlinken - anscheinend finden die Leute den nicht anders...



Was ich wiederum nicht verstehe, evtl. ist es sogar gewollt(), dass man beim erstellen eines neuen Themas nur ähnliche Threads angezeigt bekommt, nicht aber nützliches Sammelthread's oder Kaufberatungsthreads zum Thema.
Bestes Beispiel sind hier die Netzteile, bei denen sogar kein alterantiver Thread empfohlen wird...


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

Etwas, dass mir konkret auffaellt:

Ich bin seit dem Anfang von PCGH*X* hier dabei (Dezember/Januar 2007/2008), wuerde mich als informierten User betrachten, und habe seitdem etwa 420 Posts gemacht.
Es gibt User die seit Anfang Dezember 2008 hier dabei sind und schon weit über 1k Posts angesammelt haben, es dabei nicht schaffen, die deutsche Sprache korrekt in den Kommentaren einzusetzen und so einige sinnlose Threads in der Rumpelkammer zu eröffnen.

Das ist generell - in meinen Augen - was mit dem PCGH-Forum passiert ist, seit das *X* dazu gekommen ist. Ich moechte keine Schluesse ziehen, sondern dass einfach im Raum stehen lassen.

Zu meinem Surfverhalten auf PCGHX:
Ich gebe zu, ich treibe mich aeusserst gerne in der Rumpelkammer herum, allerdings nur in speziellen Threads, zum Beispiel der Laber-Thread etc., ansonsten beantworte ich hier und da mal Fragen im eigentlichen Hardware-Bereich, und schreibe auch gerne mal "Sehr schoen. " in irgendwelchen Tagebuechern.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wieder in meinen Augen, tragen einige (neue) Leute die groesste Schuld fuer den jetzigen Zustand in diesem Forum. Man sollte doch ein wenig haerter durchgreifen, anfangen Netzteil-Threads zu pinnen und dafuer andere zu schliessen, und dann doch die eiserne Klaue um die User hier ein wenig fester schliessen, um eben solche wiederholten sinnlosen Threads zu vermeiden. Ausserdem sollte man in den Harware-Bereichen Offtopic-Diskussionen staerker einschraenken - diese koennen diese User entweder in der Rumpelkammer, via PN oder ueber sonstige Chat-Programme fortfuehren.


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2009)

Achtet bitte darauf, dass das hier nicht direkt gegen andere User geht. Dass wir mit dem starken Postsammeln und vielen sinnfreien Threads ein Problem haben ist offensichtlich. Daran sind aber gewiss nicht nur 2 User Schuld. 

Ich war so frei deinen Post etwas zu verallgemeinern Whoosaa, okay?


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich habe die beiden ja nicht direkt angegriffen, sondern nur als allgemeines Beispiel genommen (Ich haette auch 30 andere nehmen koennen. ), von daher kann ich diese Aktion jetzt nicht so ganz verstehen, aber wenn du meinst, dass das notwendig ist, dann soll es so sein. 
Was kann schon ein kleiner User gegen den Willen eines Moderators ausrichten. 

EDIT: Ausserdem macht mein Post jetzt nicht mehr wirklich Sinn. Meinst du wirklich, dass das notwendig war?


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe die beiden ja nicht direkt angegriffen, sondern nur als allgemeines Beispiel genommen (Ich haette auch 30 andere nehmen koennen. )



Gerade deshalb! Ich sah dieses Posting, dass gewiss auch Wahrheiten enthielt, als _persöhnlichen_ Angriff, weil du genau zwei aus dieser großen Menge rauspickst. Lassen wir es doch mal Allgemein. Damit wird jeder froh und wir kennen die "Kandidaten" genauso gut wie du  

Das sollte hier aber jetzt nicht der Umstand der Diskussion sein - let`s go BTT...


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

"Die eiserne Klaue um den User", das ist ja fast schon poetisch und ein bißchen gruselig. Die muss aber im Samthandschuh stecken, sonst werden die Leute abgeschreckt und das kann ja nicht direkt das Ziel sein. 
Die ganze Diskussion erinnert ein wenig an die gute alte Zeit, als das Internet noch hauptsächlich von Leuten frequentiert wurde, die ein gewisses Minimum an Fachwissen und Lernbereitschaft mitbringen mussten, um überhaupt rein zu kommen. Und dann kam AOL, "Assholes OnLine", die das Internet stürmten, von nichts einen Dunst hatten und alles in ihren persönlichen Kindergarten verwandelten. Und dann kam sogar noch das WWW. Da war eh alles vorbei.

Ok, man sollte die Leute mit ihren ewig gleichen Themen mal etwas mehr an die Kandare nehmen und vielleicht die festen Einsteigerthreads/-FAQs farblich markieren sowie etwas deutlicher auf die Suchfunktion hinweisen.


----------



## Fransen (14. Februar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ok, man sollte die Leute mit ihren ewig gleichen Themen mal etwas mehr an die Kandare nehmen und vielleicht die festen Einsteigerthreads/-FAQs farblich markieren sowie etwas deutlicher auf die Suchfunktion hinweisen.



Wie wäre es mit soetwas für jede wichtige Hardware-Kategorie?? 
Ich wäre bereit, mich dafür zu opfern.
->aber nur falls es auch genutzt wird.


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Geschichtsstunde:
> Das alte PCGH-Forum war in Sachen Aufbau, Administration und Features sehr unintuitiv, weshalb Falk und ich uns eingesetzt haben, ein Forum auf VBB-Basis aufzubauen. Da wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein Risiko eingehen wollten und nicht von heute auf morgen das komplette Forum umstellen wollten, haben wir ein VBB-Forum ins Leben gerufen. Das Anhängsel "Extreme" war Thilos Idee. Die anfängliche Idee war es, mit Extreme die Leistungsfähigkeit von VBB in der Praxis zu testen und zu prüfen, in wie fern wir es optimal integrieren können. Um keine thematischen Überschneidungen zu erzeugen, haben wir uns bei Extreme in erster Linie auf ein reines OC-Forum beschränkt, weil der OC-Part der PCGH-Community eher sehr bescheiden und es gleichzeitig mein Fachbereich war.


 Extrem war nur ein Experiment um eine blöde Software zu testen? Für mich war es die Community zum Heft, dessen wart ihr euch wohl nicht bewusst als ihr das Heft dazu gemacht habt. Ihr habt damit quasi eine Marke erschaffen, die PCGHX. Ich liege nicht falsch, dass wenn ich behaupte fast jeder sieht es genauso.
PCGHX war für mich ein Forum in dem es vorranig um Hardware, OC und mehr ging. Das tut es jetzt auch nur ist die Marke Extrem futsch. Der Name ist meiner Ansicht nach nict gut überlegt gewählt worden. Dann hätte man es wirklich PCGH-Comm nennen können, um kein Missverständnis schon im Namen zu erzeugen.
Extreme steht für mich und meine Freundin die von Hardware keinen Schimmer hat für Nachfolgedes. Habe sie befragt was sie mit dem Namen verbindet:
Hohes Niveau, sehr gutes Vorwissen, Verrückte unter sich, 
das Verbinde ich mit Extrem:
Overclocking, Wakü, LN2, Dice, Modding, PC-Tuning, Hohe Anforderungen, verrückt sein, Grenzen testen

Um noch mal auf Olli einzugehen:
Durch die Zusammenlegung ist auch die Nachfrage nach Extrem gestiegen, was auch gut ist. Und ich glaube das es nach deinen Ausführungen ehr zufällig so entstanden ist. Gut ist es aber für Computec und ich finde es auch gut so liest man Extrem öfters.
Das dieses Niveau dabei rauskommt hätte von euch keiner gedacht. Extrem ist für meine Assoziation nunmal kein Kindergarten in dem es darum geht Newbees eine Plattform zu bieten. Extrem steht für mich immer mit Grundkenntnissen als Basis da. Mein Fachwissen ist in dem Jahr wo ich hier bin extrem gestiegen. Chris wird sich noch daran erinnern wie ich ihn zu seinem Board ausgequätscht habe oder Lil'Phil weiss sicher noch wie ich ihm zum OC genervt habe. Aber ich habe mich lieber vorher eingelesen um nicht negativ aufzufallen in dem ich neue Themen erstelle. Ich hatte sowas wie respekt davor, lieber nix erstellen, aber vorher einfach mal googeln, dann Fragen und genau das ist bei Extrem verloren gegangen..
Verloren gegangen ist auch das Familäre und das Teamgefühl...ich habe zum Beispiel keine lust mehr meinen Strom für F@H zu verbrauchen, weil der Teamgedanke weg ist. aber scheinbar ist F@H ein Selbstläufer. Für HW-Bot werde ich noch benchen, soweit es mir möglich ist. Aber trotzdem habe ich Konsequenzen gezogen. Bilder, Avatar, Daten, Siggi usw. aus Protest gegen diese Entwickelungen von meinem Profil entfernt.


----------



## boss3D (14. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Der Name "Extreme" steht also nicht dafür ein Extremes Forum zu haben, sondern hatte zu Anfang eigentlich keine wirkliche Bedeutung.


Der Name hatte vielleicht *für dich* keine wirkliche Bedeutung, aber RuneDRS, ich und die anderen "PCGHX-Veteranen" sehen das ganz anders. Für uns war das DIE Plattform abseits der herkömmlichen Hardwareforen, wie z.B. dem PCGH-Forum. 
Das "Extreme" machte dieses Forum zu etwas Besonderem und hat uns von der Masse abgehoben. Einfach traurig, dass das für die Verantwortlichen keine Bedeutung hat/hatte ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## schub97 (14. Februar 2009)

dir regeln müssen überarbeitet das auch spammer(leider rede ich von mir selbst) mal dran kommen und bestraft werden.oder wie wärs vielleicht mit einer verwarnung wenn man einen thread extra(manchmal spinnt ja das system)verdoppelt.


----------



## boss3D (14. Februar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> oder wie wärs vielleicht mit einer verwarnung wenn man einen thread extra(manchmal spinnt ja das system)verdoppelt.


Und wie willst du beweisen, dass ein Thread nicht vom System, sondern absichtlich vom User verdoppelt wurde?

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich durch Änderungen/Erweiterungen an den Regeln viel verbessern lässt. Die Kluft zwischen den "Usergruppen" hier ist einfach viel zu groß. Auf der einen Seite gibt es die ehemaligen Extreme´ler, die wirklich wissen, wovon sie reden und die dieses Forum lange Zeit geprägt haben und auf der anderen Seite gibt es eine große Menge PCGH´ler, die mehr durch Spam, Unwissen und Postinggeilheit auffallen. Dazwischen ist nicht viel. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck und ich möchte auch hier nochmal betonen, dass es natürlich User gibt, die Ausnahmen darstellen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## schub97 (14. Februar 2009)

hast recht... die idee kann man vergessen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Extrem war nur ein Experiment um eine blöde Software zu testen? Für mich war es die Community zum Heft, dessen wart ihr euch wohl nicht bewusst als ihr das Heft dazu gemacht habt. Ihr habt damit quasi eine Marke erschaffen, die PCGHX. Ich liege nicht falsch, dass wenn ich behaupte fast jeder sieht es genauso.



Das bring es wohl auf den Punkt. Würde ich so unterschreiben ...
Und das finde ich echt schade 




Fransen schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit soetwas für jede wichtige Hardware-Kategorie??
> Ich wäre bereit, mich dafür zu opfern.
> ->aber nur falls es auch genutzt wird.



Ich würde dir da auch helfen. Nur wie gesagt sehe ichd a leider nciht viel sinn drin.
Man müsste diese FAQs, How-to, etc. jedem der sich anmeldet regelrecht an den Kopf werfen, damit die auch von denen gelesen werden. 

Die meisten denken sich einfach, wozu sich ne stunde durch ein paar threads lesen, wenn ich auch selber einen aufmachen kann und sich nach ein paar stunden die Antwort auf dem Silbertablett ab zu hohlen


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> hast recht... die idee kann man vergessen.



Genau von soetwas reden wir.

Die Leute sollen einfach mal ihr Hirn einschalten, bevor sie irgendeinen Scheiss hinschreiben. Meine Guete, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein..


----------



## STSLeon (14. Februar 2009)

Und schon sind wir auch wieder beim Thema Rechtschreibung... Man hat definitiv andere Erwartungen an das Forum hier gehabt, auch als ich mich damals angemeldet habe. Mir war damals klar, wie man seinen Rechner zusammen schraubt, was leider nicht mehr so scheint. Auch war ich in der Lage mich für meine Grafikkarte zu entscheiden, ohne 3 Threads dafür zu eröffnen a la: "limitiert meine CPU meine GPU", "Reicht mein NT aus", "Welche Grafikkarte ist die Beste für xxx€". 

Sicherlich dient ein Forum auch der Hilfestellung, aber wenn man jemandem hilft, dann kann man doch auch erwarten, dass der jenige sich  für das Thema interessiert und sich einliest? Was mir auch fehlt sind die hitzigen Diskussionen, die dennoch sachlich bleiben. Ich kann mich gut erinnern als mit Boss3D diskutiert worden ist ob sein SLI Gespann aus 2 8800 GTS 320 oder eine neue 8800 GT schneller ist. Da wurde mit Benchmarks, Stromverbrauch usw um sich geworfen und es war eine hitzige Diskussion, auch verbal, aber immernoch sachlich und unterhaltsam


----------



## boss3D (14. Februar 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich kann mich gut erinnern als mit Boss3D diskutiert worden ist ob sein SLI Gespann aus 2 8800 GTS 320 oder eine neue 8800 GT schneller ist. Da wurde mit Benchmarks, Stromverbrauch usw um sich geworfen und es war eine hitzige Diskussion, auch verbal, aber immernoch sachlich und unterhaltsam


Und es war vor allem eine lange Diskussion, in der alle Aspekte beleuchtet wurden. Wenn du heute jemandem sagst, dass er die Graka XY nehmen soll, dann macht der 2 Minuten später einen neuen Thread auf und fragt, ob sein NT reicht ...

Gerade diese langen Threads/Diskussionen vermisse ich. Heute haben wir hauptsächlich Threads, deren Fragen nach 3 - 4 gleichen Antworten erledigt sind.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (14. Februar 2009)

Oder ob seine CPU limitiert, und die wirklich interessanten Threads gehen unter weil soviel unnötiges Zeug kommt. Ich bin für eine umgedrehte Ignorefunktion. Statt einer Liste mit zu ignorierenden Personen hätte ich gerne eine Liste mit Personen deren Beiträge für mich interessant sind und alle anderen würde ich gerne komplett ausblenden.


----------



## boss3D (14. Februar 2009)

Bei sowas hättest du wieder das Problem, dass du vielleicht 4, oder 5 Leute findest, die da mitziehen und was ist das schon, bei tausenden Usern ...  

Genau deswegen ...


boss3D schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich durch Änderungen/Erweiterungen an den Regeln viel verbessern lässt. Die Kluft zwischen den "Usergruppen" hier ist einfach viel zu groß. Auf der einen Seite gibt es die ehemaligen Extreme´ler, die wirklich wissen, wovon sie reden und die dieses Forum lange Zeit geprägt haben und auf der anderen Seite gibt es eine große Menge PCGH´ler, die mehr durch Spam, Unwissen und Postinggeilheit auffallen. Dazwischen ist nicht viel. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck und ich möchte auch hier nochmal betonen, dass es natürlich User gibt, die Ausnahmen darstellen ...


... glaube ich eben nicht, dass sich durch solche kleinen Maßnahmen viel an der aktuellen Situation ändern lässt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag, um im Bereich Komplettsysteme etwas die Übersicht zu wahren und bestehende Threads zum gleichen Thema schneller wieder zu finden.

Es müsste eine Art Vorschrift geben, wie der Threadtitel in diesem Bereich speziell für Kaufberatungen - das sind eben jene Threads, die in Massen auftauchen - zu entwerfen sind. Ein Beispiel.

Im Moment werden so in der Art Threadtitel gewählt, wenn jemand eine Kaufberatung wünscht: "Suche Verbesserungsvorschläge", "Ist das OK?"

Mein Vorschlag ist die Titel unter ein bestimmtes Schema zu stellen. Ungefähr in der Art:

Allgemein

[Kaufberatung] | Einsatzbereich | Budget | Zusatzinformationen

Konkret

[Kaufberatung] | Spiele-PC | 900 € | auf Phenom II Basis
[Kaufberatung] | Office-PC | 800 € | mit Monitor

Da jeder User mittlerweile seinen Threadtitel ändern kann (notfalls macht es ein MOD), sollte das kein Problem sein. Um abweichende Threadtitel zu vermeiden, sollte wie im Marktplatz neben dem Button "Neues Thema" eben diese Beschreibung stehen, damit jeder sofort das sieht und berücksichtigen kann.

VORTEILE

Bessere Übersicht
Schneller Wiederzufinden
Leichterer Verweis auf Grund des eindeutigen Titels

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Digger (14. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Fragenden sind die Fragen durchaus sinnvoll. Und nach welchen Kriterien soll man es jemandem verbieten, eine Frage zu stellen?


ja füßr die fragenden sind die fraegn sinnvoll, dagegen hab ich nichts gesagt.
ich meinte das eher so, dass man da in erster linie stärker durchgreifen muss.

in den overclocking-bereichen kommen diese mehrfach-fragen nicht (so häufig) vor.
da im OC-bereich einfach ein höheres grundwissen verlangt wird ! und man sich damit auseinandersetzen muss. bei einer kaufberatung muss man sich (theoretisch) nicht damit auseinander setzen, da wird einer einem schon sagen was man kaufen soll und dass das dann in ordnung ist.


----------



## MoS (14. Februar 2009)

Ich verfolge den Thread hier sehr interessiert und kann die "langjährigen" Extremeuser schon verstehen (auch wenn ich erst seit der Zwangsvereinigung mit dem PCGH-Forum hier aktiv bin). Einige Punkte, die hier auch schon angesprochen wurden wie z.B. 5x täglich die gleichen Fragen, die Flamewars ATI vs. Nvidia / AMD vs. Intel oder die zum Teil nicht vorhandene Rechtschreibung (auch das macht für mich einen großen Anteil am Niveau aus!), stören mich ebenfalls. Wenn jemand nur klein schreibt, stört mich das gar nicht mal so sehr, aber man kann doch wenigstens versuchen Satzzeichen korrekt einsetzen... 

Diese Probleme sind jedoch nicht einfach in den Griff zu bekommen. Es bringt auch nichts generell auf die Newbies zu schimpfen - es gibt mit Sicherheit viele die die SuFu benutzen/angepinnte Threads lesen. Die fallen aber natürlich nicht auf, sondern eben nur diejenigen, die es nicht tun. Auch wenn das prozentual gesehen nur ein Bruchteil ist, kommt es eben alleine durch die Größe der Community zu dieser (gefühlten) "Überflutung".

Die Frage ist, was man dagegen tun kann. Dazu möchte ich einfach mal ein, zwei Ideen die mir gekommen sind, in den Raum werfen (die auch Blödsinn/untauglich sein können):

Flamewars/Newskommentar-Problem:
- eine Möglichkeit wäre es, dass User die News kommentieren wollen - ähnlich wie im Marktplatz - erst eine gewisse Mindestgrenze an Posts haben müssen. Dadurch würde man diejenigen abschwächen, die nichts besseres zu tun haben als sich in den Kommentaren nur irgendwelche Dinge an den Kopf zu werfen.
- vielleicht macht es auch Sinn die maximal Möglichen Kommentare zu einer News auf z.B. 40 Posts zu begrenzen. Auch das würde eventuell ausufernde "Kriege"/Spams einbremsen. Meiner Meinung nach muss auch nicht unbedingt zu einer News 2384 mal "find ich toll"/"ich freu mich drauf" etc. stehen. Aber das ist wie gesagt nur meine persönliche Meinung! Bedarf ein Thema wirklich einer ausgiebigen Diskussion, kann dazu immer noch ein eigener Thread im Forum eröffnet werden (meistens gibt es einen solche bereits vor der News).

Und zu den immer wiederkehrenden gleichen Themen:


D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Man müsste diese FAQs, How-to, etc. jedem der sich anmeldet regelrecht an den Kopf werfen, damit die auch von denen gelesen werden.


Macht es hier Sinn, dass man den Usern bei der Anmeldung einfach eine Übersicht über ausgewählte Guides/Sammelthreads/FAQs anzeigt oder als E-Mail bzw. PM schickt? Damit würde man denjenige Vorgreifen die sich zu einem bestimmten Thema/einer bestimmten Frage anmelden und zu faul sind die SuFu zu benutzen...


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

MoS schrieb:


> Macht es hier Sinn, dass man den Usern bei der Anmeldung einfach eine Übersicht über ausgewählte Guides/Sammelthreads/FAQs anzeigt oder als E-Mail bzw. PM schickt? Damit würde man denjenige Vorgreifen die sich zu einem bestimmten Thema/einer bestimmten Frage anmelden und zu faul sind die SuFu zu benutzen...



Die Idee ist zwar überhaupt nicht dumm, wird aber nicht funktionieren. 
Wer ein wenig Erfahrung hat, ist daran gewöhnt, zu einer Anmeldung einen Haufen Geschreibsel als Zugabe zu bekommen und es bewußt oder unbewußt ausfiltern.


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finde Pockerclocks Idee wirklich gut. Habe sowas schon in anderen Foren erlebt, dadurch Blickt man wenigstens besser durch - ggf. könnte man das ja auch auf andere Bereiche übertragen.


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das bring es wohl auf den Punkt. Würde ich so unterschreiben ...
> Und das finde ich echt schade


Taja...so ist es eben..und ich finde es ebenfalls Schade das die Diskussion auf eine Lösungsfindung hinaus geht. Für dieses Problem bei Extrem gibt es keine Lösung mehr..das Boot ist gesunken und die Marke Extrem ist für meine Begriffe Gestorben, so wie es ja Olli schon geschrieben hat. Das Ziel ist erreicht und die Testplattform Extrem ist gelungen..ich bedanke mich rechtherzlich an diesem Experiment teilgenommen zu haben, es enttäuscht mich doch sehr.

Was mich noch mehr enttäuscht ich habe mir einen PCGHX Pullover und TShirt gekauft..das umsonst..zurück geben kann ich es nicht mehr..


----------



## Oliver (14. Februar 2009)

Man kann sich Sachverhalte auch schlecht reden..

Extreme war kein Experiment. Wir wussten von Anfang an, dass es funktionieren wird, sonst hätten Falk und ich wohl kaum den Vorschlag gemacht, ein VBB-Forum einzusetzen.

Extreme ista uch nicht gestorben, ganz im Gegenteil.Extreme Print ist übrigens das Heft zur Community, nicht Extreme die Community zum Heft 

EXTREME IST KEIN EXPERIMENT!!

Dass das Forum mit steigendem Beliebtheitsgrad wachsen wird, war vorhersehbar und somit auch, dass es nicht bei einem kleinen Kreis an Personen bleiben wird. Wir sind durchaus gewillt, für Mitglieder, die und positiv aufgefallen sind, einen eigenen Bereich einzurichten, allerdings habe ich schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, dass es nach wie vor einige Unterforen gibt, die nicht mit Anfänger-Fragen bombadiert werden.

Es sollte klar sein, dass ich wohl kaum die letzen 21.000 User bannen werden, nur damit 1.000 User sich im kleinen Kreis unterhalten können. Dafür gibt es andre MIttel und Wege, hier rumzuheulen und sämtliches Feedback zu ignorieren, gringt uns aber auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Potman (14. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mich RuneDRS und den anderen "alten" Extrem-Usern nur anschließen. Das Forum hat insgesmat an Niveau verloren und es macht keinen Spaß mehr sich durch tausende zum Teil sinnfreie neue Beiträge pro Tag zuklicken.

Klar ist es das Ziel für PCGH ne große Community zuhaben. Doch ein muss gesagt sein: Früher hatte das Forum einfach mehr Klasse wie jetzt.


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das Boot ist gesunken und die Marke Extrem ist für meine Begriffe Gestorben, so wie es ja Olli schon geschrieben hat.
> [...]
> Was mich noch mehr enttäuscht ich habe mir einen PCGHX Pullover und TShirt gekauft..das umsonst..zurück geben kann ich es nicht mehr..


Dir ist aber schon klar dass das Extreme Heft gerade auf A4 und 2monatige Erscheinungszeit gewechselt hat? Sich also größter Beliebtheit erfreut und wächst!?


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

Größere Community = Pfui! 
Größeres Heft = ?
Sorry, SCNR


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

So,ich hab mal Konsequenzen gezogen und mit Klutten etwas geplant:
Ich werde ihm eine Liste mit Links aller Beiträge/Threads welche überflüssig sind (nur welche von mir) per Pn schicken und er löscht diese dann wenn er es für nötig hält!

Das soll der erste Schritt in eine Spammfreie zukunft sein!

An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen dank an Klutten!


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Februar 2009)

Das hat mit dem Heft nix zu tun..es geht hier um pcghx.de...das du es (McZonk) mit dem Heft Assozierst verdeutlicht doch nur, das man den Namen nicht hätte einfach so pcghx nennen dürfen. sowas kann man nicht einfach am Kaffeetisch entscheiden(zumindest habe ich so den Eindruck, wenn man schreibt Falk hatte die Idee dazu, ohne zu schreiben, nach langer Entscheidung wurde der Name Extrem gewählt). Ob man es Testplattform oder Experiment nennt sei dahin gestellt..ein Experiment ist meist zeitl. begrenzt. ein Test kann länger gehen.
Ich stelle mal eine Frage: wie ist das Forum gewachsen? es wurde zusammen gelegt und Pcgh'ler wurden eingebürgert. Anstatt einfach für jedes Heft quasi ein Forum zu haben, das wäre eine richtige Entscheidung gewesen. Marketingtechnisch wurde aus meiner Sicht die sich mir bisher bietet nicht gut überlegt. Es war nur ein Zufall das jetzt pcghx beliebter ist, weil es zusammengelegt wurde.
Desweiteren ist das Boot für die Seite Extrem, so wie sie es im Namen trägt, gesunken..das meine ich damit. Und die Ausrede jetzt die Zeitung zur Community zu sagen ist ein Witz. Du selbst Olli hast in deinem vorherigen Post erwähnt das die Zeitung PCGHx geplant war. Also hat es nichts mit der Community selbst zu tun..
Klar verstehe ich euch Mods und Reds ihr woll schließlich nicht eure Arbeit schlecht machen..


----------



## kmf (14. Februar 2009)

Das Ganze hier einfach etwas relaxter betrachten und ned gleich anfangen zu lamentieren. Die Threads, die euch schei0e vorkommen, entweder einfach ignorieren. Wenn die Jungz keinen Feedback auf ihren Müll erhalten, werden sie sich nach einer gewissen Weile ganz von selbst trollen. Oder: Und außerdem haben wir hier eine gut funktionierende Moderation - Chapeau! - und es gibt bei jedem Posting einen Meldebutton. Wenn ihr euch mal von der Mentalität "Anschei0button" befreien würdet und das Teil als Mittel der Moderationshilfe ansehen würdet, so hättet auch ihr die Möglichkeit, aktiv an der Forumsarbeit mitzuwirken. Bei der mittlerweile erreichten Größe ist das übrigens unabdingbar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die erfahrenen User sollten es so sehen: Jeder von euch hat mal klein angefangen und dumme Fragen gestellt. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, weil es bei mir auch nicht anders war. Meine ersten Gehversuche in Hardware-Foren sind aus meinem jetzigen Standpunkt aus betrachtet einfach nur noch lächerlich. Aber genau hier solltet ihr mit gutem Besipiel voran treten. Nur so kann dafür gesorgt werden, dass das Niveau auf einem hohen Level bleibt. Hier liegt es nämlich an den Usern, nicht an den Mods.



Das ist ja nicht das Problem, siehe mein Posting mit dem Beispiel der AGP Fans, die sich strikt geweigert haben auf PCI Express umzusteigen, weil braucht man ja nicht und so und diesen Stantpunkt auch noch ziemlich penetrant verteidigt haben, getreu dem Motto: Meine Meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen.

Im Klartext: die wo wissen, das sie nichts wissen, aber daran was ändern wollen, sind jederzeit willkommen, da hat auch niemand wirklich was.

Aber:
Die nix wissen, aber so tun als ob sie alles wüssten, sind das Problem, weil die werden auch recht schnell pampig/ausfallend, vorallendingen wenn man sie (mal wieder) gegen die Wand diskutiert und sie keine Argumente mehr haben...

Auch ist ein "Fanboy" generell nicht soo schlimm, wie es dargestellt wird, hier kommt es wiederum auf die Gattung an, ists jemand, der etwas mehr weiß und auch zu argumentieren weiß, ist er eher eine Bereicherung fürs Forum...

€dit:
Was man vielleicht machen könnte, wäre User unter 1000 Postings etwas (mehr) zu nerven als die anderen.
z.B. könnte man beim erstellen eines Threads fragen, ob er das auch wirklich machen möchte und dabei dann Links zu den ganzen Sammelthreads/FAQs/Whatever hintun.

Die Links dazu sollte man irgendwo "zentral" speichern und den 'Neulingen' öfter mal vor die Nase halten, genau wie die Regeln.
Das ähnliche Threads eingeblendet werden, ist ja schonmal ganz nett, aber leider bringts nicht wirklich was, hier wärs schön, wenn die Administration/Moderation ein paar Standardthreads oder gar Kommentare/Hinsweise ins Postfenster einbringen könnte.

Ähnlich wie es im 3DCenter mit Gastpostings gemacht wird...
Da gibts ja auch ein Hinweisfensterchen, das Gastpostings schneller mal entsorgt werden (dafür die von Regs leider nicht)


----------



## Stormbringer (14. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Das Ganze hier einfach etwas relaxter betrachten und ned gleich anfangen zu lamentieren. Die Threads, die euch schei0e vorkommen, entweder einfach ignorieren. Wenn die Jungz keinen Feedback auf ihren Müll erhalten, werden sie sich nach einer gewissen Weile ganz von selbst trollen. Oder: Und außerdem haben wir hier eine gut funktionierende Moderation - Chapeau! - und es gibt bei jedem Posting einen Meldebutton. Wenn ihr euch mal von der Mentalität "Anschei0button" befreien würdet und das Teil als Mittel der Moderationshilfe ansehen würdet, so hättet auch ihr die Möglichkeit, aktiv an der Forumsarbeit mitzuwirken. Bei der mittlerweile erreichten Größe ist das übrigens unabdingbar.



eine meinung die mir als mod SEHR symphatisch ist.
danke @ kmf!
der rest sollte sich ne scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## der8auer (14. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> So,ich hab mal Konsequenzen gezogen und mit Klutten etwas geplant:
> Ich werde ihm eine Liste mit Links aller Beiträge/Threads welche überflüssig sind (nur welche von mir) per Pn schicken und er löscht diese dann wenn er es für nötig hält!
> 
> Das soll der erste Schritt in eine Spammfreie zukunft sein!
> ...



Schöner Schritt von dir  Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

Die liste ist fertig,umfasst mehr als40(!)meiner threads!
Darunter auch alle meine games


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

@nickles 
PS: Könntest ja auch dein Profilbild ändern 

@alle
Das Forum scheint langsam erwachsener zu werden...
Ich werde mir in Zukunft die Mühe machen, Groß-und Kleinschreibung zu beachten, hat bislang aus Zeitmangel nicht immer so geklappt


----------



## der8auer (14. Februar 2009)

Das sehe ich schon als positive Entwicklung  Wenn sich die User mehr zusammenreißen und qualitativ hochwertigere Dinge posten nimmt das Niveau automatisch zu. 

Um nervende Flamewars zu unterbinden solltet ihr aber auch mithelfen, in dem ihr mehr Beiträge meldet. Lieber einmal zu viel gemeldet - euch ist kein Mod böse wenn es im Nachhinein dann doch nicht so schlimm war


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

Joa wenn ich Fäkalsprache sehe, wird das sofort gemeldet, kommt schon öfters vor 
Wird zwar nicht immer geändert, sehe das aber genau so wie mein Vorredner.

Platz für Gelaber usw. gibt es ja im Laberthread genug


----------



## Oliver (14. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Heft nix zu tun..es geht hier um pcghx.de...das du es (McZonk) mit dem Heft Assozierst verdeutlicht doch nur, das man den Namen nicht hätte einfach so pcghx nennen dürfen.



PC Games Hardware Extreme Print ist das Heft zur Community PC Games Hardware Extreme, wie hätten wir es denn sonst nennen sollen? 



RuneDRS schrieb:


> sowas kann man nicht einfach am Kaffeetisch entscheiden(zumindest habe ich so den Eindruck, wenn man schreibt Falk hatte die Idee dazu, ohne zu schreiben, nach langer Entscheidung wurde der Name Extrem gewählt).



Der Name wurde nicht am Kaffeetisch entschieden und Falk hatte auch nicht die Idee dazu. Der Name ging durch mehere Instanzen im Verlag, "mal eben so" wird gar nichts entschieden. Wenn du mein Posting schon als in Stein gemeißelt ansiehst, dann lies es bitte richtig durch.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Ob man es Testplattform oder Experiment nennt sei dahin gestellt..ein Experiment ist meist zeitl. begrenzt. ein Test kann länger gehen.
> Ich stelle mal eine Frage: wie ist das Forum gewachsen? es wurde zusammen gelegt und Pcgh'ler wurden eingebürgert. Anstatt einfach für jedes Heft quasi ein Forum zu haben, das wäre eine richtige Entscheidung gewesen.



Dir ist der Umfang scheinbar nicht bewusst. Wir konnten nicht einfach von einem Tag auf den anderen die alte PCGH-Community einstellen und auf gut Glück ein neues Forum aufsetzen. Es war aber weder ein Experiement noch ein Test. Du kannst es auch die erste Ausbaustufe nennen, wenn dir das besser gefällt. Warum sollen wir 2 thematisch ähnliche Communities aufbauen. Einer der Hauptgründe, die PCGH-Community abzutreiben bestand darin, EINE Community für PCGH aufzubauen und nicht wie vorher, nur der Hardware-Teil der Computec-Community zu sein.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Marketingtechnisch wurde aus meiner Sicht die sich mir bisher bietet nicht gut überlegt. Es war nur ein Zufall das jetzt pcghx beliebter ist, weil es zusammengelegt wurde.



Glaub mir, hier wurde genauestens überlegt und gravierende Änderungen hatten mehrere Monate Vorlaufzeit. Und es war auch kein Zufall, dass PCGH Extreme an Bekanntheit gewinnen würde.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist das Boot für die Seite Extrem, so wie sie es im Namen trägt, gesunken..das meine ich damit.



Die Kernforen, mit denen Extreme ursprünglich gestartet ist, gibt es immer noch, und zwar an oberster Stelle im Forum, ihr müsst die Unterforen nur nutzen...



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Und die Ausrede jetzt die Zeitung zur Community zu sagen ist ein Witz. Du selbst Olli hast in deinem vorherigen Post erwähnt das die Zeitung PCGHx geplant war.



Welche Ausrede? Das Forum PCGH Extreme wurde im August 2007 gestartet, zur Games Convention. Das Heft PCGH Extreme kam im Dezember 2007, was im November beschlossen wurde. Extreme Print ist das Heft zur Community PCGH Extreme - das war es seit der ersten Ausgabe und wird es auch immer sein.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Also hat es nichts mit der Community selbst zu tun..
> Klar verstehe ich euch Mods und Reds ihr woll schließlich nicht eure Arbeit schlecht machen..


Foren-User schreiben Artikel für Extreme, Lesertests werden im Heft veröffentlicht, Threads wie die CPU-OC-Liste landen im Heft, zu jedem Artikel im Heft gibt es einen Thread hier im Forum: das Heft soll nichts mit der Community zu tun haben?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> getreu dem Motto: Meine Meinung steht fest, bitte verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen.
> 
> Im Klartext: die wo wissen, das sie nichts wissen, aber daran was ändern wollen, sind jederzeit willkommen, da hat auch niemand wirklich was.
> 
> ...


Da gibts eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit - Ignorieren
Ich weis..., viele werden jetzt denken - da redet gerade der richtige von Ignorieren.
Jeder der mich hier im Forum kennt, weis das ich einer derjenigen bin der gern mal solche Streit-Diskusionen führt wenn ein User etwas absolut nicht kapieren will. Das Ergebnis solcher Streit-Diskusionen führt dann meistens dazu das alles ins Off Topic rutscht.

Dieser Thread hier hat mir weitgehends meine Augen geöffnet.
Hiermit gelobe ich Besserung - Versprochen

Bevor ich es vergess...
@Moderatoren
Ihr müsstet ein wenig härter bei den Fanboy-Kiegen in den Newsberichten durchgreifen - einen Tag Bann um zu begreifen was man für Fehler gemacht hat schadet sicherlich keinem


----------



## Gast3737 (14. Februar 2009)

@Olli ich danke dir für die jetzt für mich verständlichere Erklärung. Habe meine Enttäuschung wohl ein wenig übertrieben, denke es hat sich angestaut..ich will jetzt auch nicht weiter rumzädern bringt eh nix. hoffe es ist klar geworden was ich mit dem Thread sagen wollte, was ja einige schon mit Verständnis getan haben. Man sieht sich vielleicht in anderen Foren oder auf einer Benchsession oder so..und ich hoffe wir treffen uns dort vernünftig und reden wie normale Menschen miteinander, da ich schon gern einige von euch mal persönlich treffen möchte, und will ja keinem was böses..

dann an alle extreme Grüße


Sven


----------



## DOTL (14. Februar 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *RuneDRS*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zugleich dürft ihr nicht vergessen, dass das Forum kontinuierlich erweitert wurde und dabei sehr wohl auf eure Interessen geachtet wurde bzw. wird. Für uns sind die verschiedenen Feedbacks sehr wichtig, um auch ermitteln zu können woran wir sind und was wir verbessern können. Jenes stellt damit auch einen wichtigen Schritt dar, wie die User eine Community gestalten, wenn aber auch nicht alle Punkte sofort oder in der unmittelbar gewünschten Form - meist aus technischen Gründen - umgesetzt werden können.

Eine Besonderheit dieses Forums stellen mit Sicherheit Lesertests dar. Eine so große Vielzahl an verschiedenen Testmöglichkeiten und Userberichten gibt es in dieser Form nirgends. Sehr schön zu sehen ist, dass die jeweiligen Lesertester auf die einzelnen Wünsche eingehen und die jeweiligen Testmethoden oder Themen näher beschreiben. Dadurch wird das ganze interessanter und nachvollziehbar.
Übrigens, immer wieder lese ich, dass manche User sehr enttäuscht sind, dass sie bei einem Lesertest nicht das Losglück hatten. Ihr müsst bedenken, dass nur eine sehr geringe Anzahl an Testkompenenten zur Verfügung steht aber das Interesse um Längen größer ist. Jedoch werden regelmäßig neue Lesertests "ausgeschrieben" und so kann man sich auch jederzeit mit einer neuen, treffenden Bewerbung melden. 


So, auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen. Wenn euch im Forum was auffällt, dann bitte nutzt die Mod-Benachrichtigung Funktion. Es gibt viele User, die das machen. Aber einige ergreifen stattdessen eher selbst die Initative und holen schier zum Gegenschlag aus. Bedenkt, dass ihr euch dadurch indirekt selber schadet. Durch einen Streit, sei es, dass ihr ihn selbst angezettelt habt oder ihr ihn im wesentichen mitgetragen habt, ändert ihr auch nichts zum Positiven.


----------



## schub97 (14. Februar 2009)

1.alle threads von mir auf die noch nicht geanwortet wurde dürfen gerne gelöscht werden!

2.wenn ein mod/admin einen beitrag von mir für völlig sinnlos hält,darf er ihn gerne löschen.

ich hoffe dies trägt etwas zur spam bekämpfung bei.


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

> 2.wenn ein mod/admin einen beitrag von mir für völlig sinnlos hält,darf er ihn gerne löschen.


Das war bislang doch zum Glück auch schon so, oder?
Wenn jeder im Forum Overclocking: Prozessoren fragt: "Wie übertakte ich meine CPU xxxx" artet das Ganze echt aus... Zum Glück werden solche Threads geschlossen, wenn sie nicht von spezifischen Problemen handeln.
Ist auch gut so 

greetz


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

Hier ein gutes Beispiel für einen 100% überflüssigen Fred:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/42347-gehaeuse-luefter-gesucht.html


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> 2.wenn ein mod/admin einen beitrag von mir für völlig sinnlos hält,darf er ihn gerne löschen.



Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, dafür warten wir nicht auf die Genehmigung des Users  .

@Nickles:
Mir fällt zumindest spontan kein Fred ein in dem es um 80mm-Lüfter ging und deine Links führen übrigens ins leere(hab ich behoben).


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

Verdammt,warum funzen in letzter zeit keine links mehr?
Seit ner woche geht das so...
Anderes Beispiel: (Links funzen diesmal)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-gehaeuse/41818-netzteil-defekt.html#post561528

--->
                          Sollte geclost werden weil:

Hilfe!!! Ist mein Netzteil Defekt?

Netzteil defekt??

Netzteil kaputt?

Netzteil defekt ?

Netzteil ist defekt?

Frage: Ist mein Netzteil defekt??

Netzteil defekt?


und alle hier aufgeführten Links bis auf einen gelöscht...


----------



## schub97 (14. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das war bislang doch zum Glück auch schon so, oder?
> Wenn jeder im Forum Overclocking: Prozessoren fragt: "Wie übertakte ich meine CPU xxxx"
> 
> greetz



falls du im thread wie seit ihr zu pcgh gekommen gesehen hast wie ich hier hingekommenb bin,könntest du wissen das ich davon keine ahnung haben sollte/muss.


----------



## rabensang (14. Februar 2009)

Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit warum sich die alten Community Mitglieder so darüber aufregen. Schon bei der Ankündigung zur Verschmelzung der beiden Seiten war klar, dass es nicht mehr wie vorher sein wird. 

Am Ende wird doch immer auf Sinnlose Posts geantwortet. Es sind halt extrem viele im Forum unterwegs, die gar keine Ahnung haben und sich hier informieren können. Seid doch froh, dass ihr den Leuten mit euerem Wissen helfen könnt. Dadurch wird einer gewissen "Unwissenheit" entgegengewirkt.

Es sind aber nicht nur neue User die spammen, sondern auch einige, die schon länger dabei sind und extrem hohe Postzahlen vorweisen. 

Im grossen und ganzen ist das Forum so in Ordnung, wie es jetzt ist. Mit steigender Userzahl fällt nun auch mal das Niveau, da nicht jeder auf der gleichen Stufe steht. Soetwas lässt sich nicht weiter verhindern. Die Arbeit der Mods und der Admins ist sehr gut und hält das Forum einem möglichst ordentlichen Zustand.

Da es ja einige Erfahrene, alte User gibt kann ja einer von denen ein eigenes Forum bauen und die PCGHX Stammleute darin versammeln. So kann dieser selbst entscheiden wer dazugehören soll und wer nicht. Dieses Forum kann dann auf PCGHX verlinkt werden.


----------



## Fransen (14. Februar 2009)

Wo wir gerade schon bei FAQ's, Lesertest's etc. angekommen sind, was für Kriterien muss ein Test eigentlich erfüllen, damit er in dieser Sektion: "*Anleitungen, wichtige Praxis- und Test-Artikel*" aufgenommen wird??


----------



## Nickles (14. Februar 2009)

Jetzt bin ich mal betroffen!
Ich will mir ne wakü zusammenstellen.
Ich will keinen neuen Fred aufmachen,also grab ich einen Uraltfred aus(dezember 2007 war letzter post)dessen umfang nur 4 posts sind und dessen überschrift genau passt!
Und dann das:





> MACH EINEN NEUEN THREAD AUF!
> 
> Das dient der Übersicht.
> __________________


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-zusammenstellung-einer-reinen-cpu-wakue.html


Was soll ich denn nun machen?

Das ist doch genau das was gemacht werden soll????


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Februar 2009)

man könnte ja die foren auch noch unterteilen in anfängerbereich und probereich

und sobald ein anfänger meint er müsste beim probereich nach ner zusammenstellung fragen wird er halt wie im marktbereich gleich verwarnt

vorraussetzung das das auch klappt ist aber das trotzdem jeder auch die pros im anfängerforum hilfe leisten ansonnsten ists schwachsinn


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Verbieten nicht, aber da immer wieder die gleichen ermüdenden Fragen gestellt werden, sollte man die Leute sachlich, aber bestimmt darauf hinweisen, zuerst mal in die FAQ zu schauen (dafür muss natürlich eine vorhanden sein) und die Forensuche zu nutzen.
> ...
> Trotzdem fühlte sich mancher Ratsuchende dadurch vor den Kopf gestoßen, vor allem, weil die Regulars in den Gruppen sich nicht immer diplomatisch ausgedrückt haben.
> Aber dafür gibt es hier ja die Moderatoren, so dass sich nicht andere zum Oberlehrer aufschwingen müssen, können, wollen, wie auch immer.



Hmm - eigentlich sollte jeder hier in der Lage sein, sowas zu formulieren, ohne die Netiquette zu verletzten.
Auch wir Mods haben in einem Forum dieser Größe nicht mehr den Überblick, was es überall für FAQs und älter Threads und... gibt. Und z.B. in dem Bereich, in dem ich am aktivsten bin, stammt das FAQ von mir - ist n bissl arrogant, wenn man mit Link auf sich selbst einen Thread schließt, oder?

Also ganz einfache Maßnahme für alle: Wenn jemand einen eindeutig redundanten Thread eröffnet, postet man kurz knapp (und nicht aggressiv) Links zu Threds, in denen er seine Antwort selbst findet und benachrichtigt einen Mod, dass der neue Thread damit geschlossen werden kann.
Leute, die einen Thread sehen, in dem schon Links stehen, schreiben auch nichts mehr rein - fertig. 

Zur Zeit kommt es durchaus öfters vor, dass ich Threads finde, in denen 4-5 mal dazu aufgefordert wird, doch erstmal irgendwas anderes zu lesen. (natürlich ohne Link oder auch nur genauen Titel des Threads, in dem man den lessen soll)
Das nützt natürlich wenig.




boss3D schrieb:


> Und wie willst du beweisen, dass ein Thread nicht vom System, sondern absichtlich vom User verdoppelt wurde?



Threaddoppelungen durch das System sind so selten, dass wir Verwarnungen in dem Fall in kauf nehmen könnten.
Wort-wörtliche Threaddoppelungen sind aber imho auch kein großes Problem, eher ähnliche Anfragen von anderen Leuten.



> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich durch Änderungen/Erweiterungen an den Regeln viel verbessern lässt. Die Kluft zwischen den "Usergruppen" hier ist einfach viel zu groß. Auf der einen Seite gibt es die ehemaligen Extreme´ler, die wirklich wissen, wovon sie reden und die dieses Forum lange Zeit geprägt haben und auf der anderen Seite gibt es eine große Menge PCGH´ler, die mehr durch Spam, Unwissen und Postinggeilheit auffallen. Dazwischen ist nicht viel.



Schön wärs, dann könnte man vielleicht einen klaren Schnitt setzen. Imho ist dazwischen aber ein fließender Übergang und es ist quasi unmöglich, objektiv zu sagen, was/wer gerade noch akzeptabel und was/wer schon inakzeptabel ist.



Digger schrieb:


> ja füßr die fragenden sind die fraegn sinnvoll, dagegen hab ich nichts gesagt.
> ich meinte das eher so, dass man da in erster linie stärker durchgreifen muss.



Was heißt "stärker"?



> in den overclocking-bereichen kommen diese mehrfach-fragen nicht (so häufig) vor.
> da im OC-bereich einfach ein höheres grundwissen verlangt wird ! und man sich damit auseinandersetzen muss. bei einer kaufberatung muss man sich (theoretisch) nicht damit auseinander setzen, da wird einer einem schon sagen was man kaufen soll und dass das dann in ordnung ist.



Wenn das so wäre, stellt sich mir irgendwo die Frage, wo das Problem der Stamm-Xer liegt, wenn Unterforen, die es vorher gar nicht gab, jetzt von Leuten genutzt werden, die es vorher gar nicht gab. Was hier beschrieben wird, sind ja im Prinzip zwei getrennte Communitys, nur mit einem gemeinsamen Interface, dass "Aufsteigern" ein leichtes Wechseln ermöglicht.




kmf schrieb:


> Das Ganze hier einfach etwas relaxter betrachten und ned gleich anfangen zu lamentieren. Die Threads, die euch schei0e vorkommen, entweder einfach ignorieren. Wenn die Jungz keinen Feedback auf ihren Müll erhalten, werden sie sich nach einer gewissen Weile ganz von selbst trollen. Oder: Und außerdem haben wir hier eine gut funktionierende Moderation - Chapeau! - und es gibt bei jedem Posting einen Meldebutton. Wenn ihr euch mal von der Mentalität "Anschei0button" befreien würdet und das Teil als Mittel der Moderationshilfe ansehen würdet, so hättet auch ihr die Möglichkeit, aktiv an der Forumsarbeit mitzuwirken. Bei der mittlerweile erreichten Größe ist das übrigens unabdingbar.



 
moderieren kann eigentlich jeder, nur für die Ahndung von wirklich schlimmen Fällen braucht man Leute mit speziellen Funktionen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Im Klartext: die wo wissen, das sie nichts wissen, aber daran was ändern wollen, sind jederzeit willkommen, da hat auch niemand wirklich was.
> 
> Aber:
> Die nix wissen, aber so tun als ob sie alles wüssten, sind das Problem, weil die werden auch recht schnell pampig/ausfallend, vorallendingen wenn man sie (mal wieder) gegen die Wand diskutiert und sie keine Argumente mehr haben...



Hört sich so schwarz/weiß formuliert schön an, aber in der Realität stellt sich wieder die Frage nach der Grenze. Denn sehr oft stehen sich nur mittelmäßig begründete Meinungen gegenüber und man kann nicht objektiv sagen, wer recht hat. Nur, dass einem beide auf die Nerven gehen. (bzw. der andere, wenn man selbst der ist, der "Recht hat" )



> €dit:
> Was man vielleicht machen könnte, wäre User unter 1000 Postings etwas (mehr) zu nerven als die anderen.
> z.B. könnte man beim erstellen eines Threads fragen, ob er das auch wirklich machen möchte und dabei dann Links zu den ganzen Sammelthreads/FAQs/Whatever hintun.



Dass "1000 Posts" kein brauchbares Kriterium sind, hatten wir ja schon - dass ein zweiter Klick kein ernsthaftes Hinderniss ist, sollte auch klar sein.




schub97 schrieb:


> 1.alle threads von mir auf die noch nicht geanwortet wurde dürfen gerne gelöscht werden!




Threads, die niemand beantwortet, sind nach 2 Tagen im Nirvana verschwunden und stören niemanden 

(Deswegen ja auch die Aufforderung, nervige Zeitgenossen einfach zu ignorieren)




Nickles schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal betroffen!
> Ich will mir ne wakü zusammenstellen.
> Ich will keinen neuen Fred aufmachen,also grab ich einen Uraltfred aus(dezember 2007 war letzter post)dessen umfang nur 4 posts sind und dessen überschrift genau passt!
> Und dann das:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-zusammenstellung-einer-reinen-cpu-wakue.html
> ...



Den Guide lesen, die Beispielkonfigurationen durchgucken und dann mit den letzten Detailfragen einen neuen Thread erstellen 
Das Problem sind nicht neue Threads, sondern neue Threads von Leuten, die null Ahnung haben.
Man soll also nicht die Leichen ausm Keller wiederbeleben, man soll nur wissen, was da schon für Fragen drin geklärt wurden.


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2009)

ich bin inzwischen auch deutlich weniger hier unterwegs... die ersten 2000 beitäge gingen mir schnell von der hand, da ich immer weiterhelfen konnte bei anspruchsvollen fragen, die nächsten 500 waren da schon eher ein problem, es ist einfach mühsam sich durch seitenweise topics zu suchen, um das niveau zu finden, auf dem man unterwegs sein möchte...

meine persönliche meinung: nicht die anfänger ausschließen, aber:

RIGOROS alles themenfremde löschen!!! was soll man in diesem forum mit politik anfangen, was hat sport hier verloren, wieso muss ich über witzige sachen hier was erfahren??? DAFÜR GIBTS GENUG ANDERE STELLEN IM NETZ!!!

also: offtopic/gott und die welt raus damit, dann wäre das schon alles viel übersichtlicher!!!


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Februar 2009)

Ja,

Hier werden viel zu viele Sinnlose Threads erstellt.
Ich hab gerade mal geguckt : HD4870 oder GTX260 im Grafikkarten-Forum

Ich hab einfach mal eingegeben und die hier gefunden!

Und das sind noch nicht mal alle!


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/20781-gtx-260-oder-hd4870.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/29308-hd-4870-vs-gtx-260-a.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/27618-gtx-260-216-ode-hd-4870-1024mb.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/33103-gtx260-oder-radeon-4870-a.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/25512-4870-oder-gtx260.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ar-edition-oder-xfx-gtx260-black-edition.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/25565-gtx260-oder-hd4780.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...oder-gtx-260-welche-ist-empfehlenswerter.html




Und es gibt noch soviele, die dann noch mehr Threads eröffnen : HD4870 oder GTX260


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

exa schrieb:


> also: offtopic/gott und die welt raus damit, dann wäre das schon alles viel übersichtlicher!!!



Der Meinung bin ich nicht.

Ich finde, es sollte in jedem Forum einen Offtopic-Bereich geben, in dem man einfach mal Schwachsinn schreiben kann und sich mit den anderen Foren-Mitgliedern ueber Themen austauschen kann, die nichts mit Hardware zu tun haben. Das nennt man auch Knuepfen von Kontakten. Hat etwas mit deinem Sozialleben zu tun.  Solltest du die User dann einmal auf einem Event kennen lernen, kannst du dich gleich viel besser mit ihnen unterhalten, da du sie schon relativ gut kennst und Themen weisst, die euch beide interessieren usw usf.

Ausserdem, solltest du die Rumpelkammer so schrecklich finden, kannst du sie auch ignorieren. Du und andere User regen sich nicht mehr darueber auf, wir koennen weiterhin OT quatschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Februar 2009)

Naja, das OT Foru, sollte aber recht rudimentär sein, das 3DCenter hat ja schon gezeigt, wie man ein Hardwareforum besser nicht unterteilen sollte...
Das führt dann nämlich dazu, das Leute, die kein Interesse an Hardware haben, mal reinschauen und auch hängen bleiben...

Also ein Forum für Soziale Angelegenheiten brauchen wir hier nun wirklich nicht, das ist etwas was nicht in einem Hardwareforum sein sollte, das Politikforum find ich auch nicht besonders toll, da ich aus der 3DCenter Zeit weiß, das es zu Streitereien überall im Forum aufgrund der politischen Interessen führt, ebenso ziehen sich einige dann aus den HW Foren zurück in die OT Foren, was ja auch nicht so wirklich Sinn sein kann...


----------



## exa (14. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich nicht.
> 
> Ich finde, es sollte in jedem Forum einen Offtopic-Bereich geben, in dem man einfach mal Schwachsinn schreiben kann und sich mit den anderen Foren-Mitgliedern ueber Themen austauschen kann, die nichts mit Hardware zu tun haben. Das nennt man auch Knuepfen von Kontakten. Hat etwas mit deinem Sozialleben zu tun.  Solltest du die User dann einmal auf einem Event kennen lernen, kannst du dich gleich viel besser mit ihnen unterhalten, da du sie schon relativ gut kennst und Themen weisst, die euch beide interessieren usw usf.
> 
> Ausserdem, solltest du die Rumpelkammer so schrecklich finden, kannst du sie auch ignorieren. Du und andere User regen sich nicht mehr darueber auf, wir koennen weiterhin OT quatschen.




gut dann sag mir wie ich aus der übersicht "neue beiträge" die off topic threads rausbekomme...

sicher ist es nicht verkehrt leute näher kennne zu lernen, aber du willst mir doch nicht wirklich weiß machen, das du über threads leute gut kennen lernst...

das geschieht nur, wenn man sich dann pns schickt, und wirklich kontakt hält, bzw sich auf einer veranstaltung trifft und auge in auge mit jemandem labert

wie stefan payne schon sagte kann leider eine solche kategorie dazu führen, das ernsthafte threads untergehen und ganze foren kaputt machen, was ich schon 2 mal erlebt habe!!! und diese tendenz sehe ich auch hier: in dem offtopic unterforum, genauer gesagt in der rumpelkammer sind inzwischen mehr als doppelt so viele beiträge wie in jedem anderen unterforum, was zur folge hat, das in der übersicht "neue beiträge" es zunehmend mühsamer wird die interessanten themen zu finden, bzw die leute die dann in viele ruka threads unterwegs sind, nur noch augen für diese haben...


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2009)

exa schrieb:


> gut dann sag mir wie ich aus der übersicht "neue beiträge" die off topic threads rausbekomme...
> 
> sicher ist es nicht verkehrt leute näher kennne zu lernen, aber du willst mir doch nicht wirklich weiß machen, das du über threads leute gut kennen lernst...
> 
> das geschieht nur, wenn man sich dann pns schickt, und wirklich kontakt hält, bzw sich auf einer veranstaltung trifft und auge in auge mit jemandem labert



Man kann sich sehr wohl ueber Threads kennen lernen, wenn man regelmaessig Kontakt haelt und ein wenig ueber sich selbst berichtet.

Ausserdem habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn wir die Rumpelkammer aus den "Neue Posts" rausnehmen, bloss ganz loswerden sollte man sie nicht.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe hier jetzt öfters mal gelesen, das man mal in älteren Thread´s schauen soll, um die Antworten darauf zu bekommen. Aber bei manchen Sachen ist das nicht so einfach. Bestes Beispiel ist das OC. Da ja nicht jedes Mainboard mit der CPU XY gleichschnell läuft. Hatte ja auch mal das Problem und musste dann auch einen Eigenen Thread erstellen um Erfahrungen von Usern zu bekommen mit der selben Hardware. Und bei Google die Bios einstellungen zu finden für den Takt XY ist auch fast unmöglich. Ich denke auch, das viele neue User die Threads erstellen um Erfahrungen von Usern zu bekommen die sehr viel Ahnung haben um nichts Falsch zu machen. Es kostet ja alles Geld und das nicht wenig. Ich Stimme auch zu das viele gleiche Threads geschlossen werden können, da sie eher verwirren und nicht helfen.

@Mods: Seit mal nicht ganz so Streng beim Verkaufthread. Habe ne Verwarnung bekommen, bloss weil ich zurück geantwortet habe, das ich denn Artikel nicht wollte der mir statt eines leider schon Verkauften Artikel angeboten wurde. Klar hätte ich das per PM machen können. Darauf hätte man mich auch hinweisen können, weil ich ja noch nicht solange im Forum bin und mich nicht so ganz mit denn Regeln auskenne. Aber gleich ne Verwarnung wegen ungewünschten Posting find ich sehr übertrieben.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mal von der Mentalität "Anschei0button" befreien würdet und das Teil als Mittel der Moderationshilfe ansehen würdet, so hättet auch ihr die Möglichkeit, aktiv an der Forumsarbeit mitzuwirken. Bei der mittlerweile erreichten Größe ist das übrigens unabdingbar.



Sowas habe ich heute gemacht. Mehr als sonst und ausschließlich bei Threads, deren Inhalt mir sehr bekannt vorkam und die Suchfunktion etliche Kopien offenbarte. Ich kam meistens ohne Probleme auf fünf (!) Threads, die fast genau den gleichen Inhalt hatten und mit einer Einsicht in diese Threads eine Neuerstellung verhindert hätten.

Ich müsste auch rund zehn Threads gekommen sein. Einer wurde geschlossen. Bei einem anderen wurde mal näher nachgefragt (3x 295GTX ). Der Rest ist noch offen und wird munter vollgepostet, obwohl ein (!) Blick in die Suchfunktion und die Erfahrung vom Googlen zum Ziel geführt hätten. So nebenbei gesagt, hatte ich ausschließlich die Threadtitel (Teile davon) in der Suchfunktion eingeben. Das hat ausgereicht.

So viel zu heute.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir jeden deiner Schließungswünsche angesehen, aber die meisten Freds haben nun mal durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung.
Nur weil z.B. schon jemanden ein System mit einem PII zusammenstellt heißt das ja nicht dass das für jemand anderen genau so gut ist.

Ein bisschen Individualität in den Zusammenstellungen sollte man den Leuten schon erlauben.
Auch darf es im Abstand von drei Monat durchaus mal einen zweiten Fred geben der sich um das Thema Leistungsrechner dreht etc. pp. ...


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jeden deiner Schließungswünsche angesehen, aber die meisten Freds haben nun mal durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung.
> Nur weil z.B. schon jemanden ein System mit einem PII zusammenstellt heißt das ja nicht dass das für jemand anderen genau so gut ist.



Ich habe nicht einfach irgendwelche Threads verlinkt, die mal Phenom II zum Thema hatten. Es waren Threads, die das gleiche Budget mit dem gleichen Einsatzzweck hatten. Und die fünf habe ich ohne Suchfunktion einfach unter "Komplettsysteme" auf den ersten drei Seiten gefunden, keiner Älter als fünf Tage. Wie viel Individualität soll denn noch sein? Es ist nicht übertrieben, wenn manche schreiben, dass dieser Bereich langsam vor sich hin vegetiert. Da kann einem ganz schnell die Lust vergehen, wenn man zwanzig Threads mit nichtsaussagenden Titeln anklicken und durchlesen muss, um diese dann als Beispiel für die Ähnlichkeit heraus zu suchen. Es wäre schon mal ein Anfang, wenn man die Threadtitel einigermaßen ordnen würde, um zu sehen, worum es genau (welche Systemvorstellungen) im Thread geht.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Individualität in den Zusammenstellungen sollte man den Leuten schon erlauben.
> Auch darf es im Abstand von drei Monat durchaus mal einen zweiten Fred geben der sich um das Thema Leistungsrechner dreht etc. pp. ...



Das z.B. ein Thema im Komplettsysteme Bereich nicht älter als ein paar Wochen sein sollte, wenn man drauf verweist ist denke ich mal klar. Aber bei Threads solcher Art doch nicht? Der Zeitraum war für mich akzeptabel. Aber ich bin auch nicht der Letzte in der Kette...


----------



## klefreak (15. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag ist die Titel unter ein bestimmtes Schema zu stellen. Ungefähr in der Art:
> 
> Allgemein
> 
> ...




das finde ich eine gute Idee !!



			
				PCGH_Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kernforen, mit denen Extreme ursprünglich gestartet ist, gibt es immer noch, und zwar an oberster Stelle im Forum, ihr müsst die Unterforen nur nutzen...



ich würde die Standardforen nach oben geben, so dass die ganzen "Neulinge " vermehrt hier posten und die "extremeren" Bereiche etwas verschont werden.
--> mit der Lösung der Treads zu den News war ich nie zufrieden, da es dadurch erst den "Eintrag" von Spam ins normale Forum gab.
--> ich würde immer noch dazu tendieren, dass die Treads zu den News auch "unsortiert" oder grob sortiert (graka,cpu,mB, rest) im NEWS bereich de Forums verbleiben ! --> ich denke mal, dass es dadurch etwas den "schnell mal seine Meinung Poster" von den motivierten Mitgliedern trennt.

Die Stickys sollten etaws besser hervorgehoben werden so dass diese Beratungstreads sich mehr konkretisieren oder teilweise auch ausbleiben.

für Lesertests wäre ein "formular"- "Vorlage" interessant, so dass die Lesertests auch besser untereinander verglichen werden können da man in Allen auch grundlegende Infos finden kann. 
(ich weis, dass das die Kreativität mancher einschränkt aber größtenteils würde es der Übersicht und der inhaltlichen Qualität zu gute kommen)--Y ich denke da an manche Lestertest welche dank "extremer" Farbwahl oder aber auch fehlender Gliederung kaum nutzen bringen.
--> ich denke dass das auch für manche Tagebücher vorteilhaft sein kann.

mir ist klar, dass durch den enormen Anstieg der User einfach Standardfragen zunehmen, ich finde es auch nicht schlecht, dass die Community wächst aber man müsste halt hier etwas Struktur in die Postings bringen.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Threads, die niemand beantwortet, sind nach 2 Tagen im Nirvana verschwunden und stören niemanden
> 
> (Deswegen ja auch die Aufforderung, nervige Zeitgenossen einfach zu ignorieren)



wenn man im Forum stöbert sind aber gerade diese Treads etwas nervig, da auch gute Tread so schnell auf Seite 3-4-5-.. zurückgereicht werden 

ich denke, dass der OT bereich schon wichtig ist, man sollte halt hier auch etwas regeln, wie es auch gemacht wird, so dass nicht gleich jeder "müll" erscheint.

es wäre auch gut, dass man bei ähnlichen Treads diese einfach zusammenlegen kann??
--> warum muss für ein gleiches Problem ein unbedingt ein neuer Tread aufgemacht werden ?? (kann das nicht in nem "alten" weiterdiskutiert werden?? 

In meinem Tagebuch sehe ich derzeit, dass man auch eine gute und vor allem interessante Disskusion führen kann, auch wenn der eigentliche Rechner schon fertig ist.

Mir gefällt es, dass hier ausgehend von meinem Projekt viele neue Ideen entstehen welche mehr oder weniger mit meinem Projekt zusammenhängen denn dadurch werden die dann vorgestellten Projekte besser durchdacht präsentiert.


mfg Klemens


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, das OT Foru, sollte aber recht rudimentär sein, das 3DCenter hat ja schon gezeigt, wie man ein Hardwareforum besser nicht unterteilen sollte...
> ...
> da ich aus der 3DCenter Zeit weiß, das es zu Streitereien überall im Forum aufgrund der politischen Interessen führt, ebenso ziehen sich einige dann aus den HW Foren zurück in die OT Foren, was ja auch nicht so wirklich Sinn sein kann...



"Leute, die nichts zu Hardware zu sagen haben, ziehen sich aus den Hardwareforen zurück" - also bitte, was kanns denn schöneres geben?
Und Diskussion zu politischen Themen hatten wir hier auch schon vorher. Einer der Gründe, warum ich seinerzeit einen Politik&Co-Thread (seinerzeit noch in der Ruka) aufgemacht habe, war, dass jede zweite 4870 X2 News in einer Klimawandel/EE Debatte endete und ich was zum verlinken haben wollte.
Die Erfahrungen von PCG(H) zeigen auch, dass ein Politikforum meist von einem eher kleinen Kreis von Leuten genutzt wird und dank einer geringen Threadanzahl auch nicht weiter stört, aber z.T. Diskussionen auf recht hohem Niveau enthält, die in einer Ruka nie zustande kommen.

Zugegeben: Man muss sehr sorgfältig darauf achten, dass es nicht zu politischen Streitigkeiten kommt (ich kenn professionelle Foren, die wegen sowas geschlossen wurden), aber dessen sind sich die Mods bewusst.

P.S.: Dafür, dass 3dCenter so schlecht ist, werden wir hier ganz schön oft damit genervt 



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier jetzt öfters mal gelesen, das man mal in älteren Thread´s schauen soll, um die Antworten darauf zu bekommen. Aber bei manchen Sachen ist das nicht so einfach. Bestes Beispiel ist das OC. Da ja nicht jedes Mainboard mit der CPU XY gleichschnell läuft.



Ich denke mal, niemand hat etwas dagegen, wenn du nach den optimalen Parametern für 1-2 Settings auf deinem Board fragst.
Aber der 50te "wie übertackte ich meinen core2?" Thread (Fehler absicht), kann schon nerven.



> weil ich ja noch nicht solange im Forum bin und mich nicht so ganz mit denn Regeln auskenne. Aber gleich ne Verwarnung wegen ungewünschten Posting find ich sehr übertrieben.



Regeln sind dazu da, vorher gelesen zu werden (muss man übrigens bei der Anmeldung zustimmen) und eine Verwarnung heißt deswegen Verwarnung, weil es eben noch nicht die Bestrafung ist, die eine Tat eigentlich verdient hätte.


Aber ein nettes Beispiel dafür, dass das hier so oft geforderte "härte Durchgreifen" nicht für jeden das gleiche bedeutet 




klefreak schrieb:


> --> mit der Lösung der Treads zu den News war ich nie zufrieden, da es dadurch erst den "Eintrag" von Spam ins normale Forum gab.
> --> ich würde immer noch dazu tendieren, dass die Treads zu den News auch "unsortiert" oder grob sortiert (graka,cpu,mB, rest) im NEWS bereich de Forums verbleiben ! --> ich denke mal, dass es dadurch etwas den "schnell mal seine Meinung Poster" von den motivierten Mitgliedern trennt.



Eines der großen Probleme von PCGH.de war eine Spaltung der Community in ganz-annehmbares Forum und einen News-Sumpf. Unsere Versuche, letzteren mit mehr Moderatoren zu bekämpfen, sind schlichtweg daran gescheitert, dass niemand mit einem Fünkchen Verstand freiwillig in den News-Threads unterwegs war.
Eine deratige Ghettobildung sollte hier ausdrücklich verhindert werden.



> Die Stickys sollten etaws besser hervorgehoben werden so dass diese Beratungstreads sich mehr konkretisieren oder teilweise auch ausbleiben.



Hmm - ich geb zu, dass man das einfache "wichtig" leicht übersehen kann. Aber wer immer bereit dazu ist, erstmal einen Blick auf bestehende Threads zu werfen, bevor er selbst einen erstellt, sollte doch eigentlich eh oben anfangen?
Problem ist, dass viele nicht dazu bereit sind...




> wenn man im Forum stöbert sind aber gerade diese Treads etwas nervig, da auch gute Tread so schnell auf Seite 3-4-5-.. zurückgereicht werden



Mag in sehr stark fequentierten Unterforen der Fall sein - aber da können wir dann auch nichts machen: Ein paar Tage muss man einem Thread schon genehmigen, ehe man sagen kann "da antwortet echt keiner drauf" - und dann wurde schon durchgereicht.
Hier wurde aber zur Löschung von unbeantworteten Altlasten aufgefordert...



> ich denke, dass der OT bereich schon wichtig ist, man sollte halt hier auch etwas regeln, wie es auch gemacht wird, so dass nicht gleich jeder "müll" erscheint.



Auch wären in der Moderation sicherlich viele dankbar, wenn jemand einen plausiblen Ansatz hätte, wie man in einem per-Definition-Spambereich wie der Ruka die Grenze zwischen erwünscht/nicht erwünscht ziehen soll.



> es wäre auch gut, dass man bei ähnlichen Treads diese einfach zusammenlegen kann??



Stellenweise machen wir das, aber wenn zwei Leute eine individuelle Beratung wünschen, dann kann man das eben schwer in einem Thread abhandeln.



> --> warum muss für ein gleiches Problem ein unbedingt ein neuer Tread aufgemacht werden ?? (kann das nicht in nem "alten" weiterdiskutiert werden??



Bei einem identischen Problem sicherlich nicht - aber bei einem ähnlichen ist das sehr sinnvoll.
Ein alter, ungenutzter Thread stört in den "neuen Beiträgen" oder Forenübersichten eh keiner, aber ein Thread, dessen aktuelles Thema eigentlich erst in Post20 beginnt, ist unübersichtlich und bei derartigen Strukturen wird es auch schwer, später eine Lösung für ein Problem wiederzufinden.
Wünschenswert ist es aber, wenn der Inhalt des alten Threads vor erstellen des neuen gelesen wird, da er die Problemlösung meist deutlich beschleunigen kann.


----------



## killer89 (15. Februar 2009)

Soo, jetzt hab ich mich auch mal durch die 17 Seiten gekämpft und muss doch in großen Teilen zustimmen, häufig wird nur noch gespamt um seine Post-Zahl zu erhöhen oder eben ein und dassselbe Thema hundertmal neu erstellt (von unterschiedlichen Usern)
Ich hatte (und habe) immer noch Respekt davor ein Thema zu erstellen, auch wenns auch von mir ein paar Themen aus meiner Anfangszeit hier gibt, die mit Verweisen auf andere, bereits bestehende Threads geschlossen wurden oder im Nirwana verschwanden.
Jetzt nutze ich auch häufiger die Sufu, wobei diese deutlich verbessert werden könnte...
Warum zum Beispiel bekomme ich bei Eingabe von "Bilderupload" nicht gleich das How-To geliefert, obwohl ich "zeige Themen" markiert habe??
Auch nicht aussagekräftige Threadtitel tragen ihren Teil dazu bei, dass hier die Leute teilweise stark verprellt wurden/werden. 
Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung sind auch so eine Sache, gibt hier ja auch die tolle Interessensgruppe  vor allem Standar*t* und Überta*c*kten bringen mich langsam aber sicher zur Weißglut...

Momentan fällt mir aufgrund akuter Müdigkeit grad net ein, aber ich werd hier den Verlauf mal weiter verfolgen, vllt fällt mir ja noch was konkretes ein...

MfG

edit: ach ja, was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist das Ausgraben seeeehr alter Threads.... viele schauen ja nichmal aufs Datum, wobei ich mich ohnehin wundere, dass die Threads noch wieder zum Vorschein kommen... 
genauso die User, die in einem HowTo (zum Beispiel Shibis HowTo zum Thema Sleeven hinten ran die Frage stellen, wo sie das Sleeve bekommen, obwohl es vorne drin steht... die Leute sind einfach zu lesefaul...


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch wären in der Moderation sicherlich viele dankbar, wenn jemand einen plausiblen Ansatz hätte, wie man in einem per-Definition-Spambereich wie der Ruka die Grenze zwischen erwünscht/nicht erwünscht ziehen soll.



Ich denke, man sollte Offtopic-Diskussionen in der RuKa soweit alleine lassen, bis es beleidigend gegenueber bestimmten Personen wird oder moralische Grenzen ueberschritten werden. Rein wegen des unlogischen und ueberfluessigen Inhaltes sollte man meiner Meinung nach keine Threads in der RuKa "entschaerfen" oder User verwarnen.

Um auch noch mal auf die Sticky-Threads zurueckzukommen:
Diese sind teilweise wirklich schwer vom Rest zu trennen. Sie sollten staerker aus der Menge hervorstechen, sei das nun durch dicke Schrift, farbliche Hervorhebung oder Aehnliches.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Um auch noch mal auf die Sticky-Threads zurueckzukommen:
> Diese sind teilweise wirklich schwer vom Rest zu trennen. Sie sollten staerker aus der Menge hervorstechen, sei das nun durch dicke Schrift, farbliche Hervorhebung oder Aehnliches.



Ich unterstütze den Antrag!


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

Ich versuch grad ein Kaufberatungs Thread aufzubauen um die welchen Gehäuselüfter Fragen einzudämmen 
Wenn ihr  Lüfterempfehlungen habt,hier ist der link:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...efter-fuer-jeden-einsatzzweck.html#post573501


----------



## L0cke (15. Februar 2009)

also das die zusammenlegung der beiden foren unbedingt etwas mit dem sinkenden niveau zu tun hat möchte ich bezweifeln, ich kann aus einem kleinen aber schon lange im web befindlichen mountainbikeforum berichten.
Hier kam nachdem sich in den letzten jahren immer mehr menschen ein mountainbike kaufen, auch immer mehr die selben fragen auf und das hat die alten hasen immmer mehr angestunken bis diese dann nach und nach aus diesem forum weggeblieben sind und somit das niveau weiter gesunken ist.
Die alten hasen haben dann ein neues forum aufgemacht, zunächst ging es hier auch von vorne los, viele leute mit der selben frage aber jeder macht ein neues thema auf ohne sich eines der existierenden durchzulesen.
Dann habe ich den besitzern dieser seite (freunde von mit *g*)  vorgeschlagen mal sammelthreads ,die denen im luxxer ähneln, aufzumachen und seither sind die immer gleichen frageposts zurückgegangen.


Es gibt leute die (mich persönlich) durch ihre unötigen postings negativ auffallen und mich dazu bewegen schon in einige bereiche gar nicht mehr zu gucken bzw nur dann und wann mal wieder und liest man mal dort einen guten thread wo dann doch wieder viel misst drin steht verliert man echt die lust dort mal einen sinnvollen post zu machen.


*
ich denke es muss vieles überdacht werden, und dazu sollten sich mal die alte hasen die schon länger dabei sind (auch wenn sie "wenige" posts haben) mal zusammensetzen und eine bzw mehrere lösungen finden*


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

locke soll ich dir meine brille geben,ich kann auch ohne sehen!


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> *
> ich denke es muss vieles überdacht werden, und dazu sollten sich mal die alte hasen die schon länger dabei sind (auch wenn sie "wenige" posts haben) mal zusammensetzen und eine bzw mehrere lösungen finden*



Dagegen habe ich gar nichts. Ist nur die Frage, wie, wo und wann wir das machen?

@Nickles, schub97

Halt euch einfach zurück und gut ist. Man muss nicht bei jedem Kram Kontra geben.


----------



## Nickles (15. Februar 2009)

> Halt euch einfach zurück und gut ist. Man muss nicht bei jedem Kram Kontra geben.


ich will niemanden angreifen,aber wenn sie er locke von mir redet werd ich doch wohl antworten können?


----------



## McZonk (15. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dagegen habe ich gar nichts. Ist nur die Frage, wie, wo und wann wir das machen?


Teamspeak FTW?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Teamspeak FTW?



Vielleicht sollte zuvor eine Bekanntmachung im Forum gemacht werden und ein bestimmtes Datum festgelegt werden.

EDIT

Die Suchfunktion sollte auch mehr in den Vordergrund bewegt werden. Wenn bei Manchen schon beim Stichwort "Suchfunktion" große Fragezeichen auftauchen, dann hilft wirklich nichts mehr.

EDIT2

Es könnte hilfreich sein, wenn man "Neulingen" bis zu einer bestimmten Beitragszahl verwehrt, neue Threads zu eröffnen. So zwingt man die Leute zumindest in bestehende Threads hineinzuschreiben. Sollte das Problem dennoch zu speziell sein oder nicht hinein passen, kann immer noch ein Mod einen Thread zu dem Thema aufmachen.


----------



## killer89 (15. Februar 2009)

Die Mindestpostzahl ist n zweischneidiges Schwert... einerseits fördert es das Spamming... andererseits wird es wohl das Erstellen von neuen Themen bremsen, aber nicht eindämmen... vor allem: ab welcher Postzahl sollte man das einführen?

Zur SuFu kann ich a) sagen, dass ich sie in meiner Anfangszeit auch nicht gefunden hab (da auch mein erstes Forum) und b) sie, wie bereits von mir gesagt wurde, teilweise schwachsinnige Ergebnisse zu Tage fördert (siehe mein Beispiel mit "Bilderupload", warum kommt da nicht als erstes das HowTo?

Ich denke unter anderem kann man hier auch ansetzen... ich weiß ja nicht, ob und wie man das ändern kann!?

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Zur SuFu kann ich a) sagen, dass ich sie in meiner Anfangszeit auch nicht gefunden hab (da auch mein erstes Forum) und b) sie, wie bereits von mir gesagt wurde, teilweise schwachsinnige Ergebnisse zu Tage fördert (siehe mein Beispiel mit "Bilderupload", warum kommt da nicht als erstes das HowTo?
> 
> MfG



Weil man die Suchfunktion falsch einstellt, wie du es auch gemacht hast.

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Suchergebnisse

"Bilderupload" > *Nur Titel durchsuchen

*Aber du hast recht. Vielleicht sollte die Voreinstellung "Nur Titel durchsuchen" sein und nicht "nur Beiträge durchsuchen"


----------



## klefreak (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Suchfunktion verbessert/überarbeitet gehört, denn derzeit ist es schwierig über "pauschalere" Suchanfragen auch passende Ergebnisse zu bekommen. 
eventuell gibt es hier ein Plugin welches hier google ähnlich arbeitet??
-> ich und viele andere sind nicht die besten Sucher und somit verliert man auch schnell den Drang zuerst etwas zu suchen und dann erst zu posten!

mit einheitlicheren Treadnamen ( [tagebuch][lesertest][kaufberatung][600€]...) könnte man auch bei der Suche dann bessere Erfolge erzielen

mfg Klemens


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

die suchfunktion während man ein forum erstellt muss auch überarbeitet werden.es müssen viel mehr threads angezeigt werden,nicht nur fünf.zwei wahre beispiele:

lustige videos-videos wurde nicht angeziegt

quatenlipstream hat die 5000-quanti hat die 5k wurde nicht angezeigt.


----------



## L0cke (15. Februar 2009)

also für eine Überarbeitung der Suchfunktion bin ich auch, evtl könnte man ja so was wie eine Klicksuchfunktion einbauen,so wie auf vielen Herstellerseiten, man sucht sich z.B die Kategorie Mainboard aus, dann den Sockel, usw.



Nickles schrieb:


> Thread durchgelesen?
> 
> Verdammt noch mal ich hab alle meine 10 lüfter tests in einen thread gesteckt um platz zu sparen und dann das?
> Was soll das?




oh, habe ich was überlesen (habe den Thread durchgelesen ) du hast sie zusammen gefasst, dann entschuldige ich editiere meinen post gleich 

p.s
Von mir bekommst du einen Keks, dafür das du den Schritt gemacht hast von deiner Seite zur Übersichtlichkeit einiger Bereiche beigetragen hast


----------



## schub97 (15. Februar 2009)

ich entschuldige mich bei dir locke,ich hab etwas überreagiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es könnte hilfreich sein, wenn man "Neulingen" bis zu einer bestimmten Beitragszahl verwehrt, neue Threads zu eröffnen. So zwingt man die Leute zumindest in bestehende Threads hineinzuschreiben. Sollte das Problem dennoch zu speziell sein oder nicht hinein passen, kann immer noch ein Mod einen Thread zu dem Thema aufmachen.



Dagegen.
Wir sind hier trotz allem ein Hardwareforum und da ist es vollkommen normal, dass ein User sich hier anmeldet, weil er ein Problem hat, für dass er so keine Lösung sucht.
Dem muss dann auch erlaubt sein, eine Frage zu stellen.



klefreak schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Suchfunktion verbessert/überarbeitet gehört, denn derzeit ist es schwierig über "pauschalere" Suchanfragen auch passende Ergebnisse zu bekommen.
> eventuell gibt es hier ein Plugin welches hier google ähnlich arbeitet??



Der google-Algorithmus ist eines der best gehütesten Geheimnisse des Internets und die anderen Programmierer hochwertiger Suchmaschienen werden ihre Tricks auch nicht verraten 
Google selbst erfasst das Forum aber zumindest teilweise, ist immer einen Versuch wert. (in den C'tec-Foren -mit ihrer sehr, sehr rudimentären Suche- ist es sogar die einzige brauchbare Lösung gewesen)




L0cke schrieb:


> also für eine Überarbeitung der Suchfunktion bin ich auch, evtl könnte man ja so was wie eine Klicksuchfunktion einbauen,so wie auf vielen Herstellerseiten, man sucht sich z.B die Kategorie Mainboard aus, dann den Sockel, usw.



Das klappt in einer Herstellerdatenbank mit eindeutig zugeordneten Kategorien, aber nicht mit ner Volltextsuche.






@schub, locke & nickles: Findet ihr es nicht etwas unpassend, ausgerechnet einen "Das Niveau ist am Boden, die Leute lesen nicht und posten blind und spammen alles zu"-Thread mit privatem Offtopic-Spam zu füllen?


----------



## killer89 (15. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Weil man die Suchfunktion falsch einstellt, wie du es auch gemacht hast.
> 
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Suchergebnisse
> 
> ...


Gut, wenn ich das falsch mache, dann werdens aber viele, die die SuFu auch nutzen wollen mit Sicherheit auch ihre Probleme haben , aber danke für deinen Tipp 
Ich denk mir aber, wenn da steht: "Themen" und "Beiträge", dass dann eben im ersteren die Überschriften gescannt werden und im zweiten eben Beiträge... daher würde ich deinem Vorschlag auch zustimmen nur die Überschriften durchsuchen zu lassen, das wär doch schonmal ein Schritt nach vorne.
Dann käme bei der Suche nach "übertackten" oder "übertakten" halt schon mal ne Menge zum Thema und am Besten ganz oben die HowTos.
Ich weiß ja nicht, obs möglich ist, aber ich denke, dass das die ganze Geschichte schonmal stark verbessern würd.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Februar 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Weil man die Suchfunktion falsch einstellt, wie du es auch gemacht hast.
> 
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Suchergebnisse
> 
> ...


Gibts eigentlich ein How To dazu?

Wenn nicht, sollte vielleicht mal eins erstellt werden, ein Hinweis darauf auch bei neuen Usern eingeblendet werden, beim erstellen von Threads...
Hier sollte man sich vielleicht überlegen, ob es nicht eventuell sinnvoll ist, diese User nicht (seitens der Software/Administration) 'präventiv zurückzunerven'...
Eben mit Fragen wie: Hast du die Suchfunktion benutzt, bist du wirklich Sicher das zu tun?


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dagegen.
> Wir sind hier trotz allem ein Hardwareforum und da ist es vollkommen normal, dass ein User sich hier anmeldet, weil er ein Problem hat, für dass er so keine Lösung sucht.
> Dem muss dann auch erlaubt sein, eine Frage zu stellen.



OK. Das verstehe ich. 




killer89 schrieb:


> Ich denk mir aber, wenn da steht: "Themen" und "Beiträge", dass dann eben im ersteren die Überschriften gescannt werden und im zweiten eben Beiträge... daher würde ich deinem Vorschlag auch zustimmen nur die Überschriften durchsuchen zu lassen, das wär doch schonmal ein Schritt nach vorne.
> Dann käme bei der Suche nach "übertackten" oder "übertakten" halt schon mal ne Menge zum Thema und am Besten ganz oben die HowTos.
> Ich weiß ja nicht, obs möglich ist, aber ich denke, dass das die ganze Geschichte schonmal stark verbessern würd.



Ich werde mich diese Woche dran machen und ein How-To zur Suchfunktion schreiben. Denke mal die Zeit ist sinnvoll investiert.





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, sollte vielleicht mal eins erstellt werden, ein Hinweis darauf auch bei neuen Usern eingeblendet werden, beim erstellen von Threads...
> Hier sollte man sich vielleicht überlegen, ob es nicht eventuell sinnvoll ist, diese User nicht (seitens der Software/Administration) 'präventiv zurückzunerven'...
> Eben mit Fragen wie: Hast du die Suchfunktion benutzt, bist du wirklich Sicher das zu tun?



Ist halt immer die Frage in wie weit und ob das technisch möglich ist.


----------



## Demcy (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Community...

Also lange bin ich ,wie man sehen kann, auch noch nicht dabei . 
Aber es stimmt schon was viele schreiben ... Es wird für jede frage ein neuer Fred auf gemacht !
Dadurch gehen die "Interessanten" verloren ... Hier werden jede woche ca. 15 Systemempfehlungen ausgesprochen ! 
Zu faul zu lesen? Und immer dieses : Hallo ist mein Q6600 System gut? Kann ich es so kaufen?
Dann sagt jemand : " nein den Kühler würde ich nicht nehmen ."
Und zack keine drei Minuten später gibts z.B den Fred : Q6600 mit welchem Kühler? 
Alles von den gleichen Autoren ... 
DAS!!! müsste man unterbinden ! weil so ratz fatz das Forum zu gespammt ist mit immer und immer den gleichen Frage und Antwort-Spielchen "

Und ich finde es ist seid Anfang diesen Jahres förmlich explodiert ...

Den Mods kann man noch nicht einmal nen Vorwurf machen ( grade Klutten ist sehr schnell  )
denn sie können ja nicht nur löschen und verschieben ... Dann würde niemand mehr irgend etwas finden ...

Was ist den mit ner Regelung das Newbis nur ein Fred drei Tage aufmachen dürfen oder so? Oder nur eins pro Unterforum ? 

MfG Demcy 

P.S : Ich schreibe immer sehr schnell wer Fehler gefunden hat hat mehr zeit als ich


----------



## Danger23 (16. Februar 2009)

So dann werd ich mal als "Newbie" meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das etwas gegen die vielen gleichen Threads gemacht werden muss.
Zurzeit les ich eigentlich nur mehr im Tagebuch Forum und ein wenig im Casemods Forum da in den anderen Bereichen vorallem was Kaufberatung und Overclocking betrifft die selben Fragen zu hunderten gestellt werden.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Februar 2009)

_*Ich muss mich für meinen Ausbruch in aller Form bei allem hier im Forum und vor allem bei Olli öffentlich Entschuldigen!*_ Wollte nicht so ausfallend sein, ist nicht meine Art. Es hat sich wohl bei mir der Frust angestaut, jetzt wo es raus ist tut es mir sehr Leid das ich so reagiert habe..

aber ich bemerke kleine Änderungen wie *close* werden schon durchgezogen!


----------



## boss3D (16. Februar 2009)

Ich finde nicht, dass du dich für irgendwas entschuldigen musst! Wenn du das Thema nicht zur Sprache gebracht hättest, dann hätte das vermutlich ein andere _(ich?)_ getan ...

Alles was gesagt werden musste, wurde, denke ich, gesagt und der Thread hat doch sein Ziel erreicht. Außerdem hast du einfach ein Bisschen Emotionen in deine Postings einfließen lassen, aber das ist bei so einem Thema nicht weiter schlimm.  

Also ich kann nur nochmal anmerken, dass es sehr gut von dir war, diesen Thread zu eröffnen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2009)

Du hast aber nicht alle Bilder und Anhänge aus deinen Tests und Guides gelöscht  .


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. Februar 2009)

Ich will mich hier auch mal melden, nach dem ich die 20 Seiten durchgeackert bin. ich habe nämlich eine geniale Idee wie ich finde.

Wie wir alle aus eigener Erfahrung wissen muss jeder Neuanmelder zu beginn die Forenregeln lesen und auch akzeptieren. Direkt danach könnte man eine kleine Befragung machen. "Warum meldest du dich bei PCGHX an? Antworten:....". Je nachdem was der neue User anklickt werde ihm die passenden FAQ's- Thread's präsentieren ohne das Forum zu sehen (Dabei muss man vllt. noch in den jeweiligen Thread's eine "Kurzfassung" und eine "Langfassung" machen. Z.b ist der Wasserkühlungsguide von ruyven_macaran sehr lang und Aufmerksamkeits fordernt, trotz dessen aber gut!). Nach diesen Thread's kommt ein kleines "Quiz". Die Fragen beziehen sich dann auf die jeweiligen Thread's. Besteht das neue Forummitglied den Test (was ist im jeweiligen Fall bestehen?) kommt er/sie weiter, ist dies nicht der Fall geht es zurück den Thread.

Mögliche Antworten auf die Frage "Warum meldest du dich bei PCGHX an?"

Kühlung ändern
Sys. ändern
neues Sys.
Casemodding
reicht mein NT?
Was sollte ich Aufrüsten?
Tagebuch schreiben

Das sind natürlich nur Bsp.'s und sollten noch erweitert werden!

Mit dieser Methode können wir es schaffen, dass User die sich nur anmelden um diese typischen XYZ Fragen zu stellen, sich im Vorfeld mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen.



Und dann fällt mir noch etwas anderes ein. 
Wir "alten Hasen" müssen einfach auch den Mods "unter die Arme greifen", in dem wir Hier und Da einfach auf die How-To's und der Gleichen verweißen und es einfach lassen etwas anderes zu sagen, außer wenn Andere fehlerhafte Angeben/Ratschläge machen, dann sagen wir STOPP verweisen wieder auf's How-To's oder ähnliches und sagen noch etwas wie "hättest du meinen Radschlag gelesen wüsstest du es besser". Dies ist zwar 'extrem' bösartig, in meinen Augen, dem User gegenüber, aber helfen wird es ganz bestimmt! Natürlich sollten dann auch diese How-To's immer möglichst aktuell sein und Überall können wir das nun auch nicht machen.

Soviel zu meinen Gedanken.
Ich hoffe die Ideen sind nicht zu anstößig und auch umsetzbar.

Ach und "angst" vor dem 'Neues Thema' Button habe ich auch noch.


Liebe Grüße
Nichtraucher91


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

@ nichtraucher91

Ab "Und dann fällt mir noch etwas anderes ein." gebe ich dir Recht da ich mich eh schon seit einiger Zeit so in etwa verhalte. 

Die erste Idee ist zwar in Grunde nicht schlecht wie die meisten Ideen es sind, nur denke ich wäre da der Kosten/Nutzenfaktor einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.

Ich meine damit zu viel Arbeit für am Ende leider wieder zu wenig Erfolg.

MfG DanielX


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte noch eine kleine Idee. Ich habe zwar nur die Seiten 1 und 5 gelesen darum kanns sein das es schonmal jemand gesagt hat. 
Aber es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll wenn man eine Art FAQ machen würde in dem auf alle How-To's verwiesen wird. Das würde aus meiner Sicht auch eine gute Ergänzung zur Suche darstellen. 

z.B. ein FAQ zu "Was für eine Dimension braucht mein NT?"
Darin würde auf ein Thread verwiesen, in dem "erfahrene" Benutzer ihr Wissen dazu zusammengetragen haben. Natürlich würde das (viel) Arbeit bedeuten, aber doch besser als alles aber dutzende Male zu schreiben und sich darüber aufzuregen  .


ps: Von der zusammenlegung der Foren waren wohl die wenigsten erfreut *hust* 

edit: nichtraucher hat ja was ähnliches geschrieben, aber meins soll nicht aufgezwungen sein


----------



## schub97 (16. Februar 2009)

ich finds ne gute idee!


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2009)

Was mir gefallen würde, wenn man in den Unterforen z.b. irgendwo alle threads als gelesen markieren kann. Falls man mal eine Woche hier nicht reingeschaut hat, hat man keinen bock alle threads zu öffnen, damit sie als gelesen gelten. Grad in den Bereichen wo mal innerhalb von paar Tagen zig anfragen zu irgend einer Zusammenstellung kommen.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Februar 2009)

@Soldat0815

Achte bitte etwas auf deine Rechtschreibung. Punkt und Kommata dürfen es schon sein.


----------



## harl.e.kin (18. Februar 2009)

Ich möcht mich als Neuling(ja ich bezeichne mich noch so) aber erfahrener IT-ler mal zum Thema äussern.
Ich kann die alteingesessenen User hier sehr gut verstehen. Immerhin fällt auch mir auf das fast täglich die gleichen Fragen auftauchen. Das nervt euch in eurem früher mal elitären Kreis natürlich, weil ihr sehr das eure schöne Community "kapputt" geht. Aber wart Ihr nich früher auch mal Anfänger die nich alles wussten und irgendwo gefragt haben? Wart Ihr nicht früher auch Neulinge die den ein oder anderen Fred mal erstellt haben ohne ne Suche zu benutzen? Lebt eine Community nicht durch Ihre Mitglieder?

Ich finde es nicht schlecht wenn eine Community durch Zusammenlegung grösser wird. Ihr müsst ja nicht in Threads reinschauen die euch nicht interessieren. Klar nervts zum 1000. mal die selbe Frage zu hören aber dennoch um ein gutes Miteinander zu wahren, weisst die Neuen freundlich darauf hin und das Leben im Forum wird für alle leichter.

In diesem Sinne. Man liest sich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2009)

Ja, sorry bin nicht grad der Rechtschreibprofi 
Nicht umsonst hatte ich bis jetzt in allen Diktaten in der Schule nen bomben 6er  
Zum Glück schreiben wir in der Technikerschule keine Diktate mehr


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was mir gefallen würde, wenn man in den Unterforen z.b. irgendwo alle threads als gelesen markieren kann. Falls man mal eine Woche hier nicht reingeschaut hat, hat man keinen bock alle threads zu öffnen, damit sie als gelesen gelten. Grad in den Bereichen wo mal innerhalb von paar Tagen zig anfragen zu irgend einer Zusammenstellung kommen.



In der Forenübersicht aufs Icon neben dem Forennahmen Doppelklicken -> alle markiert


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Forenübersicht aufs Icon neben dem Forennahmen Doppelklicken -> alle markiert



boa geil und ich hab mich da jedesmal todgeklicktomg hätt ich blos früher gefragtthx


----------



## killer89 (19. Februar 2009)

Geht auch über nützliche Links -> Alle Foren als gelesen markieren 

MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

ich wollte mal den Thread wiederbeleben. Scheinbar wird wieder nachlässig gehandelt, die sinnlosen Threads und Themen wo der Ersteller von uns verlangt das wir für Ihn denken sollen nehmen wieder zu..bitte liebe Leute nutzt den Editierbutten, den Meldebutten und für die Ersteller bitte benutzt euer Gehirn...


----------



## Digger (19. März 2009)

ich hätte eventuell einen weiteren verbesserungsvorschlagt:

man führt einfach ein allgeines thread schema ein. im kaufberatung muss ein [kaufberatung]davor haben und dann zwei kurze stichpunkte was man plant ! und nicht sowas wie "bin noob".
so kann man einfacher zwischen problemen und beratung unterscheiden. bei problem kann man ja auch ein [Problem] davor setzen. 

genauso im wakü-bereich ! die themen heißen alle immer "neue wakü...noob". 
warum schreibt man denen nicht vor, zb [Kaufberatung]Q9450+GTX260 zu schreiben.
dads erlerichtert meines erachtens die übersicht sehr.
neulinge können dann gleich speziell gucken was zu ihnen passt.


ich mein, im tagebuch bereich funktioniert es doch wunderbar so. da steht überall [Tagebuch] davor


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

finde den Vorschlag gut..somit kann man das auch gleich sofort kicken und in den Regeln festlegen, weil dann der Thread nicht den Regeln entspricht...aber in den Regeln gibt es das schon so ähnlich nur nicht in solch verschärfter Form dort steht "..aussagekräftigen Threadtitel aussuchen.."


----------



## killer89 (19. März 2009)

"bin noob" ist in dem Fall auch nicht gerade aussagekräftig 
Ich hab ohnehin den Eindruck, dass häufig die Regeln nicht gelesen werden, auch und besonders im Marktplatz...

MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

aber müsste man nicht als Mod den Titel zum ändern verdonnern?


----------



## killer89 (19. März 2009)

Die Mods haben schon ziemlich viel zu tun und machen es auch häufig, aber irgendwo sind auch deren Kapazitäten erschöpft...

MfG


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

Ich bin sehr dafür das man seine eigene Beiträge auch selbst löschen darf oder kann das ist ja müll wenn man versehentlich doppelpostet weil man sich verklickt hat. 

Und dafür wird man dann auch noch verwarnt


----------



## killer89 (19. März 2009)

Komisch, dass ihr alle verwarnt werdet deshalb... einfach mal hinschreiben: "sry Doppelpost, bitte löschen" reicht doch... 
Man bekommt ne Verwarnung, wenn mans häufig macht und dann alle 5 Minuten postet... 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr dafür das man seine eigene Beiträge auch selbst löschen darf oder kann das ist ja müll wenn man versehentlich doppelpostet weil man sich verklickt hat.
> Und dafür wird man dann auch noch verwarnt


Ich glaube kaum, das man wegen einem versehentlich erstellten Doppelpost verwarnt wird.
Da wird wohl mehr dahinter stecken..., eventuell ständige Doppelposts
Und wenn man mal ausversehen ein Doppelpost produziert hat, dann gibt es immerhin noch die Möglichkeit einen Moderator zu bitten diesen zu löschen.


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2009)

@ der Türke

Ein Teil deiner Verwarnungen resultiert aus Beleidigungen anderer User, andere wegen Spam am Marktplatz. Möchtest du diese anschließend wieder selbst löschen können, nachdem du sie hier abgesetzt hast? Lächerlich. 

...und für einen Doppelpost wurdest du noch nie bestraft. Sei also mit solchen Anschuldigungen etwas umsichtiger.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, bitte ich die Posts ab 206 zu beachten..würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören..


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, das man wegen einem versehentlich erstellten Doppelpost verwarnt wird.
> Da wird wohl mehr dahinter stecken..., eventuell ständige Doppelposts
> Und wenn man mal ausversehen ein Doppelpost produziert hat, dann gibt es immerhin noch die Möglichkeit einen Moderator zu bitten diesen zu löschen.



oder ein mod hat es auf dich abgesehen weil die ihn vor ein paar monaten gekrägt hast der es liebt, auf sowas zu begegnen um wieder tschüss zu sagen? und dich am liebsten niewiedersehen will

Aber jetzt zum thema Es wäre doch besser wenn man das selber machen könnte oder??


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen, bitte ich die Posts ab 206 zu beachten..würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören..



boah kannst du bitte woanders schreiben hier in meinem Thread geht es um sinnvolle Dinge die der PCGHx helfen sollen, nicht um eine solche traurige Geschichte..


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2009)

Also Thread-Namen werden schon sehr häufig korrigiert, sei es nun wegen dem unverständlichen, ohne Aussage daher kommenden Titel oder wegen der mangelnden Rechtschreibung. Allerdings kann man dieser Flut an neuen Threads nicht Herr werden. In den Regeln sind übrigens schon einige Klauseln für einen Titel drin, allerdings können wir nicht sofort einen Thread dicht machen, nur weil uns der Titel nicht passt. Hier hilft lediglich der Appell an die entsprechenden Leute.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. März 2009)

Ich finde den Vorschlag von Digger echt gut.
Das wurde mein ich auch schon mal so ähnlich von wem anders vor geschlagen...
Das wäre viel besser für die Übersicht und die Mods würden dann auch schon schneller sehen ob der Thread seine Da-seins-Berechtigung hat.


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2009)

Wir haben - wie gesagt - bereits diverse Klauseln. Leute für unpassende Überschriften zu bestrafen, geht nicht. Eine Ermahnung und Hoffnung auf Besserung ist da das Maximum.

*2. So wird gepostet*

    * Das geeignete Subforum für das Thema auswählen
    * Eine verständliche, aussagekräftige Überschrift für das Thema nutzen

*Ermahnungen gibt es bei Missachtung folgender Punkte:*

    * Passende Überschrift wählen: Versucht schon im Betreff, die Art des Problems zu beschreiben. Threadtitel wie "Ich habe ein Problem" helfen keinem weiter.


----------



## Digger (19. März 2009)

hmm nur ie formulierung is ja sdhcon recht schwammig.
ich denke wenn man das straff durchzieht (hihi doppeldeutig) werden neue user das auch übernehmen ! 

man muss sich ja wirklich nur mal den tagebuch bereich angucken. ausgerechnet dort, wo es eig keine andere möglichkeit gibt, als ein tagebuch zu posten, schreiben alle [tagebuch] davor!

es wird bestimmt 2-3 monate dauern, dass sich das eingebürgert hat, aber dann is es wirklich übersichtlich.


ps: wie kann man eig mod werden ?


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

genau das isses ja..sozu sagen will man ja nicht auffalle. Bei den Verkaufsthread und den Tagebüchern geht es auch..nur woanders geht es meistens nicht, weil es diese Regel noch nicht angekommen ist..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. März 2009)

Da will wohl jemand Mod werden, hä?...

Also ich finde Digger's Vorschlag echt gut. man sollte es in die Forenregeln einbinden.
Ich kann auch immer gar nicht verstehen, wie man solch, zum Teil schon dämliche Threadnamen wählen kann. Ich mache mir immer am größten Gedanken über den Namen des Threads um möglichst viele User dazu zu bringen dort reinzuschauen. Es sollte doch jeder auf die Idee kommen, dass ein nichts sagender Threadname niemanden dazu bringt dort reinzuschauen.

Dann möchte ich noch einmal auf meinen *vorherigen Post* verweisen und hoffe, dass es eine Umsetzung findet.
Und auch hier noch einmal: Wir müssen einfach den neuen Usern und Querschlägern zeigen wozu ein Forum da ist! Erst lesen, dann Posten! 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Lee (19. März 2009)

Im Maktplatzforum ist es meiner Meinung nach recht gut gelöst mit dem Hinweis auf die MP Regeln. So etwas in der Art sollte man speziell in den "Massenforen" (bsp Komplettsysteme) einführen, bei dem auf Grundsätzliches hingewiesen wird. In Zukunft auch evtl auf das Post-Schema, wenn es dann einmal eingeführt wird. (im übrigen finde ich die Idee sehr gut.)

Desweiteren sollte man die neuen User einfach darauf hinweisen, sich selber zu informieren. Das hat Rune bereits mehrfach getan. Wenn das konsequent durchgezogen wird, sollten nicht mehr ganz so viele "i7 vs PII" (etc...) erstellt werden. 

Eine Lösung muss auf jedenfall gefunden werden.

Edit: Was mir gerade eben noch eingefallen ist: Man könnte eventuell ein paar Dinge in seine Signatur hineinschreiben. Dadurch könnten sich Regeln schneller verbreiten. Ein Link zu den Forenregeln wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, oder zumindest schon einmal ein Anfang.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2009)

Die Tatsache dass die Überschriften im Tagebuchforum und im Marktplatz recht gut gewählt werden liegt meiner Meinung nach weniger an irgend welchen Regeln sondern daran dass dort in der Regel erfahrenere Mitglieder posten.

Oft ist die Kaufberatung der Einstieg und erst so langsam erschließt sich den Usern der Rest des Forums daher kommt dort einfach am meisten "Schmutz" zu Stande. Ein bisschen Rücksicht von den "Veteranen" ist da auch nötig.
Jeder war mal ein Noob, Boon, whatever.


Digger schrieb:


> ps: wie kann man eig mod werden ?


Meine Standardantwort auf solche Fragen lautet grundsätzlich:
Bestimmt nicht indem man darum bettelt.
Wer geeignet ist fällt schon von selbst auf und wird dann sobald Bedarf besteht berücksichtigt


----------



## Digger (19. März 2009)

aber ich denke auch, wenn man damit anfängt bestehende posts zu änder, werden neue user das auch sehen und übernehmen.
es muss halt mehrheitlich das umgesetzt sein, damit dass ein neuling auch macht.

dafür kann man ja schon einen kleinen thread oben anpinnen, in dem gesagt wird wie man was postet!
der is dann entsprechend für jedes unterforum editiert. 

also fürs wakü-forum würde ich sowas gerne übernehmen, so einen kleinen einleitungsthread zu schreiben.

@ "mod werden", das war keinesfalls betteln. nur allg interesse


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wir haben - wie gesagt - bereits diverse Klauseln. Leute für unpassende Überschriften zu bestrafen, geht nicht. Eine Ermahnung und Hoffnung auf Besserung ist da das Maximum.


Was spricht eigentlich gegen gelbe Karten bei zu wenig eigeninitiative?
Ist ja eigentlich auch nicht viel mehr als 'ne energische Ermahnung, nur mit dem Unterschied, das der User das öfter mal zu sehen bekommt...

Ich finds teilweise auch etwas doof, das man manchmal mehrmals nachfragen muss, was der Nutzer mit Problemen denn für Komponenten hat, hier darf man teilweise sich als Hellseher/Prophet versuchen...

Eine Alternative wäre sozusagen ein 'Vorgedrucktes Formular', in dem der neue User drauf hingewiesen wird, was alles nicht schlecht wäre, ist natürlich wieder arbeit für die Administration.
PS: wo wir gerad dabei sind: wann kommt 3.8? *liebschau*


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich gegen gelbe Karten bei zu wenig eigeninitiative?
> Ist ja eigentlich auch nicht viel mehr als 'ne energische Ermahnung, nur mit dem Unterschied, das der User das öfter mal zu sehen bekommt...
> 
> Ich finds teilweise auch etwas doof, das man manchmal mehrmals nachfragen muss, was der Nutzer mit Problemen denn für Komponenten hat, hier darf man teilweise sich als Hellseher/Prophet versuchen...



Recht hast du, dass es durchaus nervig ist, als Helfender auch noch nach Details zu fragen. Allerdings würden solche Warnungen genau die treffen, die oftmals ihre ersten Gehversuche in einem Forum machen. Bei einem Neuankömmling ist es nämlich fraglich ob es sich um einen absoluten Forenanfänger handelt oder um jemand, der bereits mit den Gepflogenheiten bekannt ist. 

Die Regeln legen diese Grundsätzlichkeiten schon sehr gut fest, nur was hilft es, wenn es keiner liest? Da bringen auch straffere, noch umfangreichere Regeln nichts. Das ist einzig und allein eine Verhaltenssache eines Menschen und kann meiner Meinung nach nicht erzwungen werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2009)

Das ist nichtmal das Problem, das ist meist, das hier viele keinen Bock haben und sich nichtmal Mühe geben oder es versuchen, beim erstellen des Threads.
Es wird sich vorher keine Gedanken gemacht sondern mit der Einstellung: 'och, die machen das schon' an die Sache ran gegangen und das sollte eigentlich nicht sein...

Was man machen könnte, wäre ein 'How to post in this forum' bei der Anmeldung einzublenden, in dem alles, was man wissen sollte, als Neuling, drin steht, am besten mehrere Teile...
Das kann man auch NICHT wegclicken, bevor der Counter nicht abgelaufen ist.

Ich weiß nicht, obs möglich ist, ein 'vorgedrucktes Dokument' einzublenden, oder aus mehreren Vorlagen auszuwählen, beim posten (statt des 'ähnliche Threads' Dingsda).


----------



## kmf (19. März 2009)

Stefan, du bist, nicht nur was Threads eröffnen anbelangt, wohl unbestritten ein ganz alter Hase. Hier sind aber in der Mehrzahl viele "Jungfüchse" unterwegs, die sich noch nicht so artikulieren können, wie du es erwartest. Dagegen hilft auch keine Überregulierung des Forums durch die Moderation, sondern einfach Fortschritte durch die wachsende Erfahrung des Einzelnen.

Wenn ich an meine ersten Gehversuche zurückdenke ...


----------



## Digger (19. März 2009)

stefans idee mit dem fertigen formular is gut.
das kann man ja auch einfach an den anfang einen unterforums pinnen.
so wie ich das in etwa meinte. dann steht da dick "wie ich hier poste" und das guckt man sich dann an und übernimmt dieses schema.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

@nichtraucher meintest du diesen Post


----------



## killer89 (19. März 2009)

Naja... ich finde Stefans Vorschlag auch nicht schlecht, ich war anfangs hier auch noch ziemlich "ängstlich", weils mein erstes Forum war/ist. Wenn man da ein bisschen an die Hand genommen wird, dann würd ich das nicht schlecht finden. 

Großartig besser als die jetzigen Noobs war ich auch nicht, wie ich ehrlich zugeben muss, aber ich hab mich immer bemüht so viel zu sagen, wie mir möglich war und schnell und ausführlich Antworten zu geben. In jedem Fall hab ich mich versucht nicht so dumm anzustellen, wie manche Neulinge hier, schließlich hatte ich mich schon in viele Bereiche eingelesen und den Eindruck hab ich bei vielen einfach nicht....

Die kommen dann an und sagen, "ja, ich habs gelesen und so, aber ich versteh es nicht... " ganz ehrlich, die HowTos sind so gut geschrieben... wenn ich Fragen dazu hab, stell ich Sie zuerst dort...

MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

den Respekt hatte ich hier auch, hatte sogar einwenig angst überhaupt ein Thema zu eröffen, dachte immer hoffentlich, gabs das noch nicht.
Als hier das erste mal war dachte ich toll, hier hängen sogar Redakteure ab(der Olli) und antworten auf deine Fragen, ist leider nicht mehr so oft der Fall. Für meine Begriffe ich habe lieber vorher mal was gelesen und ne Vorstellung vom Ergebnis gehabt.
Alles andere war dann für mich Beratung und auch Bestätigung von dem was ich mir schon so gedacht habe oder es kam durch Beratung was ganz anderes heraus.


----------



## killer89 (19. März 2009)

Richtig. Genau die Angst hatte ich auch, bis dann kam "Das Thema gibts schon, benutz mal die SuFu" ich stand dann immer nackt im Wind, weil ich weder wusste, was die SuFu ist (jetzt weiß ichs), noch wie die funktioniert, noch wurde mir das andere Thema verlinkt. 
Das hat sich jetzt ja alles schon sehr verbessert auch die Beratung war besser und wenn Admins/Redis geantwortet haben, so war es vorher ja auch so, dass die auch nen besseren Überblick hatten, wie wir halt auch. Jetzt ist es damit für viele ja auch vorbei...

MfG

edit: hier auch mal ein Beispiel, wie man gute Posts unterbuttern kann... ist zwar in diesem Fall mein Post, aber was bringen dem Fragenden die Antworten der anderen, wenn vllt jemand anders mit mehr Ahnung was Sinnvolles postet...


----------



## klefreak (19. März 2009)

ich denke, dass ein Sätzchen wie im Marktplatz am Anfang von zb. Kaufberatung helfen würde, dass Treadnamen etwas übersichtlicher gestaltet werden.
Hierfür würde schon ein
*[Kaufberatung] XXX- System; 400-1200€; xxx...Beispielname...*
genügen, so dass man als treadersteller sieht wie man das machen sollte.

"wir" sollten uns auch selbst dazu durchringen möglichst oft auch auf die passenden howto Treads zu verlinken, damit kann man auch viele Treads schnell zu einem positiven Verlauf bringen !!
ich hab mir dafür schon einige Verknüpfungen auf'n Desktop gemacht, so dass ich die links zb. zu den WaKü Treads schnell beisammen habe 

@killer89: hast ganz gut reagiert ! ; 
manches mal denke ich mir auch was solche "kauf dir bla bla bla" Posts dem Fragenden bringen .; wenn sie praktisch an der Frage vorbeigehen und auch nicht sehr "objektiv" sind (problematisch sind hier auch vehemente "Markenanhänger" welche P/L mit Fanboytum verwechseln; "...kauf ja keien intel/amd weil ist schrott ...")

mfg Klemens


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. März 2009)

Das die Redis nicht mehr als so viel posten liegt vllt. einfach daran, dass das Forum nun großgenung ist um 'alleine' und 'eigenständig' zu leben. es müssen also keine Redaktore mehr mitmischen um das Forum am laufen zu halten. 
Diese Angst ein neues Thema zu eröffnen habe ich heute noch.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> edit: hier auch mal ein Beispiel, wie man gute Posts unterbuttern kann... ist zwar in diesem Fall mein Post, aber was bringen dem Fragenden die Antworten der anderen, wenn vllt jemand anders mit mehr Ahnung was Sinnvolles postet...



Ich hasse sowas, dem Threadersteller nicht helfen, nicht mal sinnvolle Fragen fragen, einfach nur irgendwas dahin schreiben.

Und dann natürlich wieder "mussu übertakten!!!111"...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr dafür das man seine eigene Beiträge auch selbst löschen darf oder kann das ist ja müll wenn man versehentlich doppelpostet weil man sich verklickt hat.



Du kannst dein Post unmittelbar nach dem bearbeiten noch ändern - z.B. in "bitte löschen".



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, das man wegen einem versehentlich erstellten Doppelpost verwarnt wird.



Selbst bei Trippelposts muss man sich eher Gelächter denn Punkte gefallen lassen 
Nur Serientäter laufen Gefahr, einen etwas eindringlicheren Hinweis zu bekommen.



der Türke schrieb:


> oder ein mod hat es auf dich abgesehen weil die ihn vor ein paar monaten gekrägt hast der es liebt,



Don't **** the admin 




> Aber jetzt zum thema Es wäre doch besser wenn man das selber machen könnte oder??



Nöp. Es ist schon schlimm genug, wenn Leute persönlich angegriffen werden - wenn der Angreifer dann noch die Möglichkeit hat, das schnell wieder zu löschen und sich mit einem "ich hab nichts gemacht" hinzustellen, gehts erst richtig los.
Da nehm ich lieber das eine oder andere Doppelpost hin.



Digger schrieb:


> man muss sich ja wirklich nur mal den tagebuch bereich angucken. ausgerechnet dort, wo es eig keine andere möglichkeit gibt, als ein tagebuch zu posten, schreiben alle [tagebuch] davor!



Und wie viele davon hat ein Mod eingefügt? 

Das Hauptproblem ist keine Forums-spezifischer Vorsatz, sondern die inhaltsspezifische Ergänzung. Da ist der weitere Verlauf der Tagebuch-Überschriften auch nicht gerade perfekt und eigentlich sollte es vergleichsweise einfach sein, zu entscheiden, warum man was der Menschheit präsentieren will.
Bei Hilfestellungen&Co wird das deutlich schwerer - und damit steht vor allem die Moderation vor einem Problem:
Für unklare Situationen kann man nur schwere klare Regeln vorgeben und noch schwerer entscheiden, ob sie eingehalten werden. Und einige Leute hier fühlen sich verdammt schnell auf den Schlips getreten und in ihrer Meinungsfreiheit verletzt...



> ps: wie kann man eig mod werden ?



Gut moderieren.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, obs möglich ist, ein 'vorgedrucktes Dokument' einzublenden, oder aus mehreren Vorlagen auszuwählen, beim posten (statt des 'ähnliche Threads' Dingsda).



Dürfte technisch sehr aufwendig werden, zumal das "ähnliche Threads" auch nur sehr eingeschränkt funktioniert und dass auch erst dann, wenn derjenige schon am selberschreiben ist - und ob er dann nochmal abbricht...?
Ne Layoutkatastrophe wäre es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## kmf (19. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] Und einige Leute hier fühlen sich verdammt schnell auf den Schlips getreten und in ihrer Meinungsfreiheit verletzt... [...]


Kannst du laut sagen. Gehöre nämlich auch dazu. War schon mal ganz kurz davor dieser Seite den Rücken zu kehren. Bin im Nehmen halt auch nur ein Mimöschen.


----------



## Gast3737 (19. März 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Kannst du laut sagen. Gehöre nämlich auch dazu. War schon mal ganz kurz davor dieser Seite den Rücken zu kehren. Bin im Nehmen halt auch nur ein Mimöschen.


aber du hast uns doch lieb  so ging es mir ende Januar übrigens auch hatte die Nase voll von Extrem, war extrem angenervt..aber die alte Liebe rostet nicht..hahh*schwärm* Extrem meine Ausgabe 01/09 Verheissungsvoll anseh und küsschen geb..


----------



## Fransen (19. März 2009)

Ich hatte Langeweile. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbeischaut.


----------



## MR_Ziggy_Zag (19. März 2009)

was mich stört ist die unübersichtlichkeit des gesamten forums - sowohl vom layout als auch durch die masse der threads.
wenn man nicht alle 60 minuten jedes unterforum abgrast ist man ohne abonnement völlig aufgeschmissen und man verliert sich in der fülle von teilweise nutzlosen threads, die, wie schon erwähnt, zum x-ten mal erstellt werden.
doch wie löst man das problem?
eine trennung der zusammengelegten foren wird es sicher nicht geben und so muss man sich nach anderen lösungen umschauen.
mehr admins, mods und thread-in-den-papierkorb-verschieber wären vllt hilfreich?!

ich für meinen teil bin jeden tag hier im forum und verliere immer öfter immer schneller die lust noch ein unterforum mehr zu öffnen und das finde ich an sich sehr schade...


----------



## kmf (19. März 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich hatte Langeweile.
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal vorbeischaut.


"Noob braucht Hilfe" - Ha! - wie treffend formuliert. 

Wenn ich mir heute den Overclocker-Bereich ansehe ...


----------



## Digger (23. März 2009)

nochmal zu meiner idee. 
lässt sich nich sowas einrichten, wei im luxx:

wenn man dort ein neuen Thread öffnet, kann man neben dem namen einen "Präfix" wählen !
[projekt]...etc
so lässt sich die forumordnung wesentlich leichter umsetzen wie ich finde.

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich genau meine.
ansonsten mach ich mal einen screen.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. März 2009)

mit meinem Tagebuch wollte ich das Forum auch an dieser Stelle mal auf lockern..und frischen Wind in den GamerPC Aufbau Kursen Threads geben..


----------



## der Türke (23. März 2009)

Du kannst dein Post unmittelbar nach dem bearbeiten noch ändern - z.B. in "bitte löschen".


*JA aber bis das endlich In die Tat umgesetzt worden ist Sind wochen vergangen!!!
* 


Selbst bei Trippelposts muss man sich eher Gelächter denn Punkte gefallen lassen 
Nur Serientäter laufen Gefahr, einen etwas eindringlicheren Hinweis zu bekommen.

*Serientäter? Was ist für dich ein Serien Täter? täglich 1 dubbel post?*

  Zitat:
                                 Aber jetzt zum thema Es wäre doch besser wenn man das selber machen könnte oder??            

Nöp. Es ist schon schlimm genug, wenn Leute persönlich angegriffen werden - wenn der Angreifer dann noch die Möglichkeit hat, das schnell wieder zu löschen und sich mit einem "ich hab nichts gemacht" hinzustellen, gehts erst richtig los.
Da nehm ich lieber das eine oder andere Doppelpost hin.

*Nun ja das kann man auch Mit dem ändern Button allso ist deine aussage etwas schwach!
*


----------



## Stormbringer (23. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> DU bist alls dagegen iwie schade nun ja das mit ich hab nix gemacht kann man ja auch ändern dann wäre es ja genau das gleiche  oder nicht?



der satz ist extrem... kannst du mir das bitte nochmal erläutern?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Post unmittelbar nach dem bearbeiten noch ändern - z.B. in "bitte löschen".
> 
> 
> *JA aber bis das endlich In die Tat umgesetzt worden ist Sind wochen vergangen!!!
> *



Es gibt da so einen Button bei jedem Post, der schaut so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinen Erfahrungen nach dauert das keine 10 Minuten, echt top.


----------



## DanielX (24. März 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Es gibt da so einen Button bei jedem Post, der schaut so aus:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An guten Tagen sinds auch mal nur 12sec. kann ich bestätigen. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## killer89 (24. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Post unmittelbar nach dem bearbeiten noch ändern - z.B. in "bitte löschen".
> 
> 
> *JA aber bis das endlich In die Tat umgesetzt worden ist Sind wochen vergangen!!!*


Da muss ich LilPhil zustimmen: 



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Es gibt da so einen Button bei jedem Post, der schaut so aus:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





der Türke schrieb:


> Selbst bei Trippelposts muss man sich eher Gelächter denn Punkte gefallen lassen
> Nur Serientäter laufen Gefahr, einen etwas eindringlicheren Hinweis zu bekommen.
> *Serientäter? Was ist für dich ein Serien Täter? täglich 1 dubbel post?*


 Ja, ich persönlich würde das als Serientäter bezeichnen, so leicht ist das gar nicht nen Doppelpost hinzubekommen... zumindest nicht, wenn man mit dem Browser umgehen kann...


der Türke schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Aber jetzt zum thema Es wäre doch besser wenn man das selber machen könnte oder??
> 
> Nöp. Es ist schon schlimm genug, wenn Leute persönlich angegriffen werden - wenn der Angreifer dann noch die Möglichkeit hat, das schnell wieder zu löschen und sich mit einem "ich hab nichts gemacht" hinzustellen, gehts erst richtig los.
> ...


Geänderte Beiträge kann man sich aber nochmal anschauen  gibt da nen schönen Vergleich, wenn auch nicht immer  *(kann mir das vllt auch mal jemand erklären?)*

Aber mal zurück zum Thema: 
Abgesehen davon, dass viele unnötige Themen erstellt werden, wo wir den Erstellern das Denken abnehmen sollen und uns "alten Hasen" teilweise nichtmal geglaubt wird, kommen dann auch noch Leute hinzu, die alles schlecht machen und/oder nur schlechte Tipps haben bzw. sich (nicht gerade konstruktiv) beschweren müssen. 

Solche Leute sind im "Fachjargon" auch als F-boys bekannt... und treten immer häufiger auf, meist in Rudeln...

Dann gibts da auch noch die Sorte, die sich absolut keine Mühe geben, wenn sie ihre Posts verfassen und Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung und Grammatik über den Haufen werfen.

MfG


----------



## emmaspapa (25. März 2009)

Ich kann mir auch jeden gelöschten Beitrag anschauen. Das ist sicherlich kein Hinderungsgrund, aber würde hier für uns die Arbeit erheblich erschweren. Zur Beweisführung für die User und für uns ist das Löschen von Beiträgen für Jedermann sicherlich nicht ratsam.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2009)

Arbeitet ihr nicht mit einem (für normale User unsichtbaren) Papierkorb oder löscht ihr wirklich??


----------



## Falk (25. März 2009)

Papierkorb ist blöde, weil die Postings dann nicht mehr im Kontext stehen. Es gibt aber eine Möglichkeit des "Soft-Löschen". Dabei wird das Posting nur ausgeblendet, Moderatoren können es sich aber einfach anschauen.


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

Falk schrieb:


> Papierkorb ist blöde, weil die Postings dann nicht mehr im Kontext stehen. Es gibt aber eine Möglichkeit des "Soft-Löschen". Dabei wird das Posting nur ausgeblendet, Moderatoren können es sich aber einfach anschauen.




Das wäre nicht schlecht!
Wie wärs das mal in die Tat umzusätzen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. März 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht schlecht!
> Wie wärs das mal in die Tat umzusätzen?



Lesen hilft manches Mal dumme und unnötige Posts zu verhindern.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Lesen hilft manches Mal dumme und unnötige Posts zu verhindern.
> 
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




was  hast du denn fürn Problem?


----------



## Digger (25. März 2009)

is gut jungs....


jetzt wo falk auch mal wieder "reingeguckt" hat 

lässt sich denn so ein "präfix", wie es im luxx genannt wird, hier auch realisieren ? dass wär imho immerhin ein kleiner schritt zur übersichtlichkeit. 

die forensoftware is doch die gleiche oder ?


----------



## Gast3737 (25. März 2009)

habt ihr schon mal den Ingnorier Button benutzt? Ich schon..es wirkt wunder..


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal den Ingnorier Button benutzt? Ich schon..es wirkt wunder..



Jap hast sowas von recht


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> lässt sich denn so ein "präfix", wie es im luxx genannt wird, hier auch realisieren ? dass wär imho immerhin ein kleiner schritt zur übersichtlichkeit.
> 
> die forensoftware is doch die gleiche oder ?


Das wäre mal wieder ein Plugin mehr welches zu Problemen bei Versionsupdates führen kann. Die Software im Luxx ist sowas von "zugemüllt" dass ein Versionswechsel in der Regel zu mehrtägigen Ausfällen führt. Das wollen wir hier eigentlich vermeiden.

Ein Präfix eintippen kann ja eh jeder und auch beim Luxx ist die Standardeinstellung ja _(ohne Präfix)_ weshalb die Funktion dort auch nur von "wissenden" benutzt wird die selbige eben so gut tippen würden.


----------



## Tom3004 (25. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einen Sammelthread machen, in dem die wichtigsten Fragen zusammengefasst und auch beantwortet werden, das ganze muss dann auch gestickt werden und Fragen zu den schon beantworteten Theman gnadenlos entsorgt...


Ich denke das, dass aber nicht geht, weil dann viel weniger Beteiligung am Forum währe, weil sich nicht jeder Forum-User mit Oc, etc... auskennt !


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2009)

Was wäre daran schlimm, wenns hier weniger 'Standardfragen' geben würde?!

Ich find das nicht sonderlich schlimm, im Gegenteil, die Standardfragen nerven mit der Zeit...


----------



## sNook (2. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
vielleicht hab ich es ja überlesen *wenn ja, tuts mir leid!*

Aber ich finde, man sollte eine möglichkeit finden die Beiträge im Marktplatz, *nicht* mitzuzählen! Ich gebe zu, dass viele meiner beiträge aus dem Marktplatz stammen, aber das finde ich nun nicht gerade toll. Das sollte man beheben!!

Der Grund warum ich mich hier angemeldet habe, ist, a) natürlich, dass ich die PCGH lese und mich die eXtreme Abteilung sehr interessiert hat. 

Wie ihr schon richtig erläutert habt, sind für mich eigentlich nur Mods,Casecons und soweiter, von nutzen/interessant.

Kaufberatungen, wie ich derzeit auch eine am laufen habe sind da eher unpassend: Operation Todestille, das gebe ich ja zu, aber sollten meiner Meinung iwie in "Unterforen" in die Foren bspw. "Luftkühlung" gelegt werden. Auch hier sollten meiner Meinung nach *keine* Beiträge gezählt werden, denn wer wirklich helfen will, tut das nicht nur für seine Beiträge.

Ansonsten, danke Rune, dass das mal angesprochen wird, auch wenn ich eher zu den neueren gehöre 

Grüße


----------



## Shibi (3. April 2009)

Sehe es genauso. Früher wurden z.B. im LuKü Thread noch wirklich interresante Fragen diskutiert. Inzwischen kommen immer die gleichen drei Fragen: Welchen Kühler für meine CPU? Welche WLP? Welche Gehäuselüfter?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Lee (3. April 2009)

In´s Lukü Forum schaue ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr rein... Es ist ohnehin immer das gleiche.
Auch der ehemals von mir so geliebte Lukü Bilderthread ist nicht mehr sehenswert...


----------



## Gast3737 (3. April 2009)

ich habe meine Phase des Meckerns abgelegt..was halten die alten Hasen von einem Community Treff. oder gar einen Verein "PCGHX Community e. V."?


----------



## Lee (3. April 2009)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Fände ich nicht schlecht.

Edit: Jetzt verstehe ich, was du mit dem Verein meinst. Das ist sicherlich eine komplizierte Angelegenheit.
Ob das so sinnig ist, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## killer89 (3. April 2009)

Und wo würdet ihr euch treffen wollen? XD Irgendwo in der Mitte? 

MfG

edit: das mit dem Verein hab ich jetzt aber nich so verstanden...


----------



## sNook (3. April 2009)

Ich halte viel mehr davon, eine Area aufzumachen wo nur Member, die seit (was weiß ich) 2006 registriert sind rein dürfen oder so^^ Und jedes jahr, wird das halt ein jahr mehr (verständlich?)

Bspl: 2009 dürfen alle rein die seit 2006 dabei waren 
        2010 dürfen alle rein die seit 2007 dabei waren und soweiter.

Dann bleibt ein teil der "guten" user unter sich 
Diese könnten dann ja evtl auch "zusammenarbeiten" also wie das Extremcooling von der8auer und Mc Zonk 

Ist jetzt nur so eine idee am rande 

Grüße


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. April 2009)

und in drei Jahren dürfen dann die jetzt "neuen" Fan-Boy's und Co. rein? - Nein!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## sNook (3. April 2009)

Stimmt  Upps!
Sorry, hast ja grad gesehen, mathe is nicht so mein Ding 

War auch nur son gedankeeee....


----------



## Whoosaa (4. April 2009)

Generell bescheidene Idee, einen PCGHX-Klon aufzumachen, und da dann nur bestimmte Member reinzulassen - enorm asozial neueren, aber erwachsenen Membern gegenueber. Ausserdem: wie will man das denn ueberwachen? Wer entscheidet in unklaren Situationen, wer reinkommt und wer nicht?


----------



## sNook (4. April 2009)

Ich finde das nicht asozial, denn wenn du Dr.Evils Projekt ansiehst, gibts auch ältere Member ohne Ahnung. 
Überwachen muss das dann das System.

Und es war ja nur ins blaue gedacht, müsst ihr mich ja nicht anprangern für :/

Aber ich finde die Unterkategorien der Kategorien, um beratungen zu geben und zu erhalten, eigentlich ziemlich gut..

Grüße


----------



## Whoosaa (5. April 2009)

sNook schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht asozial, denn wenn du Dr.Evils Projekt ansiehst, gibts auch ältere Member ohne Ahnung.



Ausnahmen bestaetigen die Regel.  



sNook schrieb:


> Und es war ja nur ins blaue gedacht, müsst ihr mich ja nicht anprangern für :/



Ich habe dich doch nicht angeprangert. 
Du hast deine Idee hier reingestellt, damit wir darueber diskutieren koennen, und ich habe meine Meinung dazu abgegeben. So ist es doch gedacht, oder?


----------



## sNook (5. April 2009)

Stimmt, so ist es gedacht 
Hab mich nur ein bissel anne wand gestellt, da ich ja nun auch nicht zu den alten Hasen gehöre...

Grüße


----------



## der8auer (5. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Generell bescheidene Idee, einen PCGHX-Klon aufzumachen, und da dann nur bestimmte Member reinzulassen - enorm asozial neueren, aber erwachsenen Membern gegenueber. Ausserdem: wie will man das denn ueberwachen? Wer entscheidet in unklaren Situationen, wer reinkommt und wer nicht?



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Es wäre falsch einen Teil des Forums einfach auszuschließen. Auf die Dauer keine gute Idee.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2009)

Um mal zu dem Titel ein Statement abzugeben.
Nein,nicht mehr wirklich,sollte es ja wohl  auch von Anfang an nicht sein,
auch wenn es den Anschein erweckt hat.

Wenn es in erster Linie darumgeht zu wachsen lässt es sich garnicht vermeiden das auch "noobs" hier rein kommen.
Ist ja auch nicht schlimm,war ja jeder von uns mal.

Was imho wirklich schlimm ist sind die sich täglich wiederholenden Fragen,
da hab ich ehrlichgesagt auch keinen Bock mehr drauf.
Und da ist es an jedem hier das einzudämmen so er denn im entsprechenden Bereich unterwegs ist.

*Zum Thema PCGH*

Durch den Zusammenschluss mit PCGH sind natürlich sehr viele neue Mitglieder auf einmal ins Forum gekommen.
Nach meinen selten besuchen dort im Forum war mir sofort klar daß das nicht ohne weiteres abgehen wird. 

Das auf PCGH ein etwas,sagen wir mal,anderer Umgangston geherrscht hat wird wohl auch keiner (ich denke auch keiner von PCGH) bestreiten.
Das in so einer großen Masse dann auch einige schräge Vögel dabei sind ist völlig Normal.
 Es braucht halt ein wenig Zeit um sich aneinander (Ab) zu reiben,
diese schrägen Vögel auszusotieren und dann wieder ins normale Fahrwasser zurück zu kehren.


----------



## emmaspapa (5. April 2009)

Probleme bitte melden, kurzfristige Entsorgungen nach interner Diskussion sind immer möglich. Selbstverständlich nur im Rahmen der Forenregeln ....


----------



## taks (5. April 2009)

Ich hätte da noch eine Idee was man noch verbessern könnte.

Und zwar sowas hier einführen:
Ich hoffe die vom DSLR-Forum sind mir ned böse ^^
Wenn man für jedes Thema (Overclocking, Kaufberatung etc.) so einen Fragebogen anfertigen würde, könnte man die ganzen Threads vllt. ein bisschen übersichtlicher machen. Und vllt. denkt einer beim durchlesen/ausfüllen dieses Fragebogens einmal nach und kann die Frage schon selbst lösen. 



*Hast Du die Einleitung/Ergänzungen zum Fragebogen gelesen gelesen?
[ ] ja 
[ ] nein
*---------------------------------------------------------------


*1. Besitzt du bereits eine Kamera (DSLR) oder Objektive?*
[ ] Nein
[ ] Ja, und zwar (Marke, Typ):

*2. Wieviel Geld kannst du für die geplante Fotoausrüstung ausgeben?*
[ ] Euro insgesamt, davon
[ ] Euro für Kamera
[ ] Euro für weitere Objektive
[ ] Euro für Zubehör (Stativ, Blitz, Tasche, etc)
[ ] keine Ahnung, wie das verteilt werden soll(te)

*3. Hast du schon mal in einem Fotogeschäft ein paar DSLRs in die Hand genommen?*
[ ] Nein
[ ] Ja, und zwar (Marke, Typ, falls bekannt):
[ ] Mir hat am besten gefallen (Marke, Typ, falls bekannt):

*4. Würdest du dich selbst bezeichnen als*
[ ] blutiger Anfänger *(Bitte Ergänzung 1) lesen)*
[ ] Amateur mit etwas Erfahrung
[ ] ambitionierter, erfahrener Amateur
[ ] freischaffender Fotokünstler
[ ] semiprofessioneller Fotograf (Zweitberuf)
[ ] hauptberuflicher Fotograf

*5. Fotografierst du / Willst du fotografieren*
[ ] als Hobby
[ ] um Geld zu verdienen

*6. Was möchtest du vor allem fotografieren (1= eher mehr, 2 = eher selten)?*
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Architektur
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Landschaft
*[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Menschen ( [ ] Portraits, [ ] Gruppen)*
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Konzerte, Theater
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Parties
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Pflanzen, Blumen
*[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Tiere ( [ ] Zoo, [ ] Wildlife, [ ]Haustiere, [ ]Tiersport)*
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Nahaufnahmen, Makros 
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Nachtaufnahmen
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Astrofotografie
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Extreme Umweltbedingungen (z.B. Dschungel, Wüste, Unterwasser, Arktis)
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Industrie, Technik
*[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Sport und Action (Bevorzugte Sportart: [__________])*
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Stillleben, Studio
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Produktfotos, Werbefotografie
[ ] 1 [ ] 2 -> Reportagen (z.B. für Zeitungen, Verein, Familie) 

*7. Fotografierst du eher drinnen oder draußen?*
[ ] eher in Innenräumen
[ ] eher draußen
[ ] weiß noch nicht

*8. Willst du deine Bilder selbst am Computer bearbeiten?*
[ ] Ja
[ ] Nein

*9. Willst du deine Fotos*
[ ] elektronisch speichern und zeigen
[ ] hin und wieder für Freunde oder Fotoalben auf Papier ziehen
[ ] manchmal auch richtig groß (als Poster) für die Wand haben


----------



## Malkav85 (5. April 2009)

Aber wer macht sich solch eine Mühe mit Fragebögen?  

Viele sind schon überfordert, allein die Frage zu formulieren bzw. eine gescheite Überschrift zu finden. 

Allgemein sollte hier auf ein friedliches und freundliches Miteinander geachtet werden. Der "Melde-Button" könnte auch öfters genutzt werden. 

Klar denkt sich dann der ein oder andere: "Wenn ich zu oft melde, werde ich dann als "Nervensäge" bei den Mods tituliert?" Ich denke nein, da Mods 1. dafür da sind, unsinnige/unnötige/beleidigende/nicht den Regeln entsprechenden Beiträge zu löschen und 2. wissen, auf was sie sich einlassen, wenn man Mod ist. Nämlich Verantwortung übernehmen.

Und *Verantwortung *sollte sich auch jeder Member hinter die Ohren schreiben. Egal ob 12 Jahre oder 50 Jahre


----------



## emmaspapa (5. April 2009)

Hier nervt niemand, bis auf ein oder zwei vielleicht   ... Der Meldebutton ist zum melden da, von ständigen PN an einen Mod sollte allerdings nicht zu häufig gebrauch gemacht werden. Es gibt so ein, zwei Member, die dann gerne mal 20 oder mehr Mails innerhalb kürzester Zeit schreiben, das wird dann doch irgendwann zu viel  . Ansonsten darf jeder mich oder meine Kollegen anschreiben wenn ihm etwas bedrückt oder mal wieder nicht so läuft wie es eigentlich sollte. Bei privaten Problemen sind wir dann aber doch die falschen Ansprechpartner .......


----------



## Oliver (6. April 2009)

Extreme wird jedenfalls in naher Zukunt wieder extremer werden - so viel darf ich verraten. Wie es so schön heißt: Stay tuned!


----------



## Whoosaa (6. April 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Extreme wird jedenfalls in naher Zukunt wieder extremer werden - so viel darf ich verraten. Wie es so schön heißt: Stay tuned!



Manmanman, der Informationsgehalt dieser Nachricht haut einen ja jetzt wirklich vom Hocker.


----------



## Oliver (6. April 2009)

Ist alles noch "work in progress", aber wir arbeiten dran. Versierte Nutzer werden nach aktueller Planung jedenfalls wieder mehr Spaß am Forum haben. Sobald wir die Details geklärt haben, können wir das Vorhaben in die Tat umsetzen, bis dahin bleibt der Informationsgehalt weiterhin bescheiden. Nebenbei müssen wir auch noch ein Heft machen, was nicht gerade wenig Zeit in Anspruch nimmt ^^


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was ihr vorhabt 

Ich kann mir da einiges vorstellen, aber irgewie läuft das alles auf Protest der "nicht versierten Nutzer" hinaus .

Sitting, Waiting, Wishing


----------



## Oliver (6. April 2009)

Für diese wird sich nichts ändern, also kein Grund für Proteste


----------



## Bond2602 (6. April 2009)

Ich mein ja nur, wenn ihr zB. ein großes Unterforum für manche User macht, dann ändert sich zwar nichts für die "nicht versierten", aber die wollen dann da natürlich auch rein, also wieder Protest 

*aus dem Olli alles rausquetsch*


----------



## Lee (6. April 2009)

Sag uns zumindest mal einen Termin^^


----------



## Oliver (6. April 2009)

When it's done.


----------



## Uziflator (6. April 2009)

Der Fragebogen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, hast du den aus dem DSLR-Forum Kopiert?


----------



## sNook (6. April 2009)

Darf ich taks mal zitieren?



> Ich hätte da noch eine Idee was man noch verbessern könnte.
> 
> Und zwar sowas hier einführen:
> Ich hoffe die vom DSLR-Forum sind mir ned böse ^^



Grüße


----------



## exoRR (3. Mai 2009)

Das HWluxx ist da noch viel extremer finde ich. Vllt meld ich mich da auch mal an.


----------



## derLordselbst (4. Mai 2009)

Obwohl dieser Thread schon etwas älter ist, möchte ich doch noch Stellung nehmen, da ich einerseits zur Kategorie der Neuen gehöre, andererseits aber mit etwas über 40 Posts (hoffentlich^^) nicht zu den Spammern gezählt werde.

Als erstes möchte ich herausstellen, dass dieses Forum für Neueinsteiger im Bereich OC und Wasserkühlung immer noch sehr lesenswert ist, trotz des Spams. Mein nächster Rechner, der gerade geplant wird, beruht in der Zusammenstellung zum größten Teil auf dem Wissen, das hier weiter gegeben wird. Alte Hasen wie z.. B. nemetoma machen hier wirklich einen tollen Job.

Das Dilemma was ich für PCGH (x) sehe, ist die Schere zwischen Einstiegsfreundlichkeit für zukünftige aktive und konstruktive Member und der Verhinderung von blöden, überflüssigen bis unerträglichen Beiträgen.

Wenn es technisch machbar ist, ist mein Vorschlag *eine Begrenzung der Thread- und eventuell auch der Beitragszahl für Neueinsteiger *für die ersten drei Monate oder sogar für länger!

Als Neueinsteiger jeden Tag ein oder zwei Threads aufzumachen oder 30, 40 oder mehr Beiträge zu bestehenden Threads zu posten, ist eigentlich nur mit Logorrhoe (manischer Rededrang ohne logischen Zusammenhang) zu erklären. Beiträge wie "Erster!", "LoL" oder "Kauf Dir lieber was von AMD/INTEL/NVIDIA" würden den Forum nicht allzusehr fehlen.

Andererseits erhoffe ich auch etwas Toleranz und Verständnis von den Alteingesessenen, die manchmal vergessen, dass für sie einfache Weisheiten im Forum und im Netz oft so begraben sind, dass es auch mit SuFu und googlen nicht zu lösen ist.


----------



## killer89 (4. Mai 2009)

Was du aber bei deiner Idee vergisst ist zum einen, dass einige der "Neuen" z.B. erfahrene Lackierer sind oder sonstwie viel Erfahrung haben, die Sie gut und gerne weitergeben dürfen, wollen und sollen. Diese würden dadurch doch arg behindert. 

Solche Beiträge wie "Erster", "lol", "Kauf dir lieber..." nerven, sind aber nicht der (Haupt-)Grund für diesen Thread, sondern die Tatsache, dass häufig Threads eröffnet wurden/werden, die schon mehrfach diskutiert bzw. beantwortet wurden... 

Eines der besten Beispiele war im Casemod-Forum, wo ich mich gerne rumtreibe... "Brauche Hilfe beim Sleeven meiner Kabels!" 3 Themen drüber steht das HowTo, was man mit offenen Augen gesehen hätte... in diesem wird auch häufig die nervige Frage gestellt, wo man denn das Sleeve beziehen kann... alleine das Lesen der ersten Absätze hätte gereicht... sowas wird zwar eig. immer nett beantwortet, nerven tuts trotzdem.

Es ist einfach so, das die Lust zu lesen sehr häufig bei der Überschrift endet...

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (4. Mai 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so, das die Lust zu lesen sehr häufig bei der Überschrift endet...



Und genau an diesem Punkt endet bei mir voll und ganz das Verständnis. 
Ich lese auch immer alles durch. Es ist doch nicht so schwer! 
Und da sie ja selber Post's und Thread's, wenn auch öfters mal sinnlose, erstellen können beherrschen sie die Kunst des schreiben und damit wohl auch die des lesen's! 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Mai 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach so, das die Lust zu lesen sehr häufig bei der Überschrift endet...


so geht es mir auch. ist diese nicht Aussage kräftig ist der Rest sinnlos zu lesen, wozu auch..
Da seit der Erstellung dieses Themas wieder in alte Muster verfallen wird auch was die Moderation an geht, ist meine Aktivität nur eingeschränkt da. Nicht nur weil ich mittlerweile privat andere Wege gehe, es macht keinen Spaß mehr. Niveau habe ich mal anders erlebt, danke Extreme aber so sage ich nur ganz langsam tschüss, da ich nur einer von wenigen bin die das schreiben was sie denken sollte man sich doch mal die Aktivität der längeren Nutzer mal angucken, man wird eine gewisse Streuung der Aktivität von um die 25 % finden...Meine geht auch langsam in diese Richtung..


----------



## pajaa (13. Mai 2009)

War das hier irgendwann schonmal wirklich extrem? Nach ein paar Wochen kam das Chaos, und ohne Sammelthreads, die Standardfragen kanalisieren, wirds auch nicht mehr so einfach gehen.
Am Anfang dachte ich: Oh, cool, ein neues Forum. Da kann man ja aktiv mitgestalten, aber schnell stellte sich das Gefühl ein, daß es nicht so wirklich erwünscht sei, daher nahm mein Interesse schnell wieder ab.


----------



## killer89 (13. Mai 2009)

Wirklich "extrem" war es vielleicht in der Anfangszeit, zu der ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht hier war. Ich bin ja erst etwas später dazugestoßen und da fand ichs auch noch richtig super, nur stört(e) mich, wie RuneDRS und viele andere, "alte Hasen" vor allem in letzter Zeit und das ist eigentlich auch der Hauptgrund für diesen Thread, dass immer die gleichen, stumpfen, sinnlosen Fragen gestellt wurden und werden, die sich mit ein wenig Eigeninitiave schon jeder hätte selbst beantworten können.

Nicht, dass ich nicht grundsätzlich hilfsbereit wäre, aber immer die gleichen Fragen zu beantworten, nervt auf Dauer doch... 

Hinzu kommt, dass viele "neue" spammen ("super" usw.) also nichts wirklich zum Thema beitragen, sondern einfach nur Posts sammeln oder auch, wie bereits erwähnt das Denken und Lesen bei der Überschrift stoppt... .

Ich bin eigentlich nur 100% aktiv, weil ich häufig in "meine" Themen reinschaue oder mich am Tauziehen und ^<v Spiel beteilige... ggf. mal Tipps im Win-Forum gebe oder mich bei den Mods und Tagebüchern rumtreibe, manchmal verlauf ich mich auch mal ins OC-Forum. 

Das Kaufberatungsforum, was mich anfangs sehr angesprochen hat, weil ich mein Wissen teilen mochte und auch vieles selbst wissen und lernen wollte, meide ich geradezu, dort steht ohnehin immer nur das Gleiche. Seltener geworden sind nicht aussagekräftige Titel und schnell sind unsere Mods immer noch, hat sich m.M. sogar noch beschleunigt 

MfG


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Seltener geworden sind nicht aussagekräftige Titel und schnell sind unsere Mods immer noch, hat sich m.M. sogar noch beschleunigt
> 
> MfG


Hui, danke.


----------



## Skaos (15. Mai 2009)

also wenn ich hier als neuling auch ma was zu schreiben darf, es ist im laufe der zeit komischerweise son schleichender prozess, dass es in nem forum irgendwann ne flaute gibt bzw für die alten nichts interessantes mehr dazu kommt, bzw das einfach von dem vielen uninteressanten überschwemmt wird, hab das schon in anderen foren erlebt, woran genau es liegt weiß ich leider auch nich, es is auf jeden fall auch schade drum, aber scheint normal zu sein..
hier im forum bin ich vor ca. 2 monaten angekommen, weil ich immer wieder tipps brauchte und bei der google-suche jedes ma hierher geleitet wurde bzw hier einfach die besten lösungen für meine probs fand, darum hab ich dann auch beschlossen mich anzumelden.
was ich hier besonders schätze sind foren für overclock und wakü, hier gibts meist nette leute die in allem helfen und auch sichtlich dankbar zu sein scheinen, wenn man eben nich den hundertsten thread aufmacht und mit etwas vorkenntnis aus den how to's seine fragen stellt.. kann ich nur verstehen, schade dass diese echt so wenig genutzt werden.
von foren wie der kaufberatung hab ich mir vor dem ersten durchgucken deutlich mehr versprochen, schade, dass da so viel unnützes dabei steht, da hat man kaum noch lust die guten beiträge die wirklich informativ sind zu suchen.. dass es sie aber gibt konnte ich mit etwas mühe feststellen.. alles in allem sollte vl wirklich ein paar der hier vorgeschlagenen änderungen übernehmen, sicher sind nich alle sinnvoll, denn nich jeder neue user is ein spamer, und ihm die möglichkeit in form von begrenzungen zu nehmen von anfang an voll aktiv zu sein is vl auch nich richtig, bzw schmälert es sein engangement wenn er erst warten muss bevor er voll loslegen darf, es is sicher nich die masse, aber für die weniger wärs schade

mfg skaos


----------



## XFX-XXX (15. Mai 2009)

Ich muß auch mal was los werden. Sicher werden in einem Forum immer wieder neue Leute auftauchen die Tipps, Tricks und andere hilfreiche Sachen suchen, Klar, denen die schon länger dabei sind und sich auskennen wird das mit der Zeit eher zu öde. Ich bin nun auch seit einiger Zeit der PC Schrauberei verfallen. Der Bereich Casemods ist hier im PCGH sehr stark ausgeprägt was mich überaus erfreut. Selbst "alte Hasen" bekommen hier ab und zu nen guten Tipp, auch von manchem Neueinsteiger.

Bedenkt immer, Ihr habt alle mal angefangen und ähnliche Fragen gestellt. Das Recht sollten alle haben, auch die Neulinge jetzt. Und helfen ist nicht schwer oder ? 

Gruß


----------



## Skaos (15. Mai 2009)

es geht ja sicher hier auch nic ums helfen.. es geht eher darum, dass die die hilfe suchen das nich in form von neuen threads tun sondern erstens nachdenken, und zweitens die schon vorhandenen quellen nutzen.. die meisten how to's sind nich schwer zu verstehen, viele sachen die dort wirklich nich behandelt werden haben bereits einen thread, und wenn die antwort auf die frage in all diesen sachen nich gefunden wird, dann kann man nen thread mit ner neuen frage stellen, bzw wenns nur um kleine sachen geht diese auch in die how to's setzen.. das erspart vielen nerven, und die die helfen wollen und können blättern einfach die how to's durch..
wenn sich jeder an diese wirklich nich schwere vorgehensweise halten würde, wär das ganze hier schon viel übersichtlicher denk ich


----------



## pajaa (15. Mai 2009)

Völlig richtig. Damals habe ich hier versucht, einen Sammelthread fürs P5B Deluxe von Asus zu etablieren, aber statt diesen zu nutzen, kamen dauernd neue Threads mit Fragen zum Board, die im Sammelthread eingehend beantwortet wurden. Sowas ist echt ermüdend, zumal es den Anschein hatte, daß die Arbeit in keinster Weise gewürdigt oder gar wahrgenommen wurde.
Heute kommt jeder ins Forum, postet seine Frage als neuen Thread in einem Forum seiner Wahl und hofft auf die Problemlöser, die ihm alles abnehmen. Persönliches Engagement scheint nicht mehr erforderlich zu sein, frei nach: "Soll jemand anders meine Probleme lösen, ich möchte nicht mal nach einer Lösung suchen."
Im Moment gibt es also extrem viele "sinnlose" Threads, vielleicht rechtfertigt das den Namen...


----------



## Lee (12. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Extreme wird jedenfalls in naher Zukunt wieder extremer werden - so viel darf ich verraten. Wie es so schön heißt: Stay tuned!





PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ist alles noch "work in progress", aber wir arbeiten dran. Versierte Nutzer werden nach aktueller Planung jedenfalls wieder mehr Spaß am Forum haben. Sobald wir die Details geklärt haben, können wir das Vorhaben in die Tat umsetzen, bis dahin bleibt der Informationsgehalt weiterhin bescheiden. Nebenbei müssen wir auch noch ein Heft machen, was nicht gerade wenig Zeit in Anspruch nimmt ^^



Da wird wohl nichts mehr kommen, oder?...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Da wird wohl nichts mehr kommen, oder?...


 
Na ja, es wird mehr moderiert, würde ich mal sagen, inzwischen auch deutlich stärker im OT Bereich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juli 2009)

> inzwischen auch deutlich stärker im OT Bereich.


Das schmerzt, gell?

Es wird aber niemand dazu gezwungen, auf sinnlose Fragen zu antworten.
Klar gibt es Leute die sich die ganze Arbeit ersparen wollen, aber wenn sich keiner mehr Zeit für die Anfänger (so wie mich) nimmt, hat es auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, es wird mehr moderiert, würde ich mal sagen, inzwischen auch deutlich stärker im OT Bereich.



Überall Zensur, Zensur und Zensur..


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Überall Zensur, Zensur und Zensur..



Sorry, aber an einigen Stellen ist das teilweise nötig aber auch gerechtfertigt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich merke in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder wie leicht eine OT-Diskussion entsteht.
Inzwischen habe ich auch nicht mehr so das Problem den Petzen-Button zu drücken.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber an einigen Stellen ist das teilweise nötig aber auch gerechtfertigt.


 
Trotzdem, Offtopic-Bereiche sind für Offtopic da. Wenn mal etwas obszönes oder illegales in diesen Bereichen gelöscht wird, alles klar, kann man verstehen. Dass aber reine Offtopic-Threads (Laber-Thread u.A.) von Offtopic gereinigt werden, was diverse Male bereits vorgekommen ist, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis..


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> ... Dass aber reine Offtopic-Threads (Laber-Thread u.A.) von Offtopic gereinigt werden, was diverse Male bereits vorgekommen ist, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis..



Das ist seit Anbeginn des Forums auch fast nicht nötig gewesen. In den letzten Wochen sind aber einige User der Meinung, sie müssten vorsätzlich und mit Ankündigung Spam verursachen, was wohl verständlicherweise nicht toleriert wird. Dazu kommt die Auffassung mancher das Forum als eine Chatplattform zu nutzen, im Sekundentakt zu posten, nur damit etwas in Thread XYZ steht und zudem durch Beiträge mit 2 Wörtern oder nur einem Smiley zu glänzen. Wer zudem damit prahlt, so einen Unsinn verzapft zu haben, dass sein Beitrag gleich gelöscht wird, der ist auch nicht als verständnisvolles Mitglied unserer Community einzustufen.

Wer an dieser Stelle nicht versteht wozu Offtopic-Bereiche in einem Hardware-Forum geschaffen wurden, der ist hier sicher an der falschen Adresse und sollte sich zum Freizeitvergnügen einen IRC-Channel oder diverse IMs mit ein paar Hundert Kontakten zulegen. In unseren Offtopic-Bereichen darf gerne über Gott und die Welt sinniert werden, aber auch da gelten gewisse Regeln, die gerade jetzt mit Füßen getreten werden.


----------



## fr33zZe (25. August 2009)

ich glaube dass das ganze problem darin liegt dass es offensichtlich haufenweise user gibt die sich nzwar aktiv am forenleben beteiligen, aber nicht so wie es sein sollte. ein beitrag wird auf der 3 seite eines problem-freds erstellt in dem auf einen lösungsvorschlag hingewiesen wird, der eine seite vorher ausgiebig diskutiert worden ist. man merkt dass leute nicht mehr lesen (und häufig auch nicht denken) bevor sie posten. posts werden erstellt ohne die absicht echt etwas damit bewirken zu wollen. deswegen sinkt meiner meinung das "nivea" auf pcghx. versprechungen wie "das forum wird in zukunft wieder extremer werden" empfinde ich einerseits als hoffnungsfunken und fühle mich beim lesen als ob einen zucker in den allerwertesten geblasen wird. dass es grundsätzlich so kommen musste war vielen schon von anfang an klar.
naja es ist wie es ist und kann nur durch die bemühungen ALLER user wieder besser werden.


----------



## n0stradamus (30. August 2009)

Hi,
ich bin beteilige mich zwar auch noch nicht seit langem, doch ist fällt mir vor allem sowas auf



> man merkt dass leute nicht mehr lesen (und häufig auch nicht denken) bevor sie posten. posts werden erstellt ohne die absicht echt etwas damit bewirken zu wollen.



Dazu: Auf Seite 3 beantwortet man eine Frage und erklärt - auf Seite 7 findet man die Frage erneut 

Wie es vorher gewesen ist, weiß ich nicht. Nachdem ich mir aber das hier durchgelesen habe, fühle ich mich ein bisschen dafür verantwortlich meinen Teil zu tun, dass das Forum seinem Namen gerecht wird.


----------



## killer89 (30. August 2009)

Wenigstens einen hats geweckt ^^

Vorher, also als das hier noch ne kleine und relativ unbekannte Gemeindschaft war, gabs kaum "neue", die meistens eben dieses Verhalten aufweisen. Nichts gegen neue im allgemeinen, schließlich zeigen sich auch viele "eingesessene" teils nicht gerade kooperativ und lesen einfach mal nicht nach, bevor sie posten... . 

Wenn ich eben eine Frage habe, dann lese ich mir das genauestens durch, vielleicht hat ja schon jemand mein Problem gelöst, anschließend können ggf. immer noch Ergänzungsfragen gestellt werden. 

Allein, wenn ich schon dreimal im tollen How-To von Shibi bezüglich des Sleevens die Frage lese, wo ich meinen Sleeve bestellen kann, dreht sich bei mir alles um... . Steht alles auf Seite eins... . 

Mittlerweile geht mir schon viele am Allerwertesten vorbei, ich poste fast nur noch in "meinen" Foren, den Casemods und Casecons, was eigentlich der Grund war mich hier anzumelden.

Marktplatz und Newsbereich schau ich mir auch gerne mal an und den Rest nur, wenn ich irgendeine Frage bzw. ein Problem habe, bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme.

MfG

edit: ergänzend muss ich außerdem noch sagen, dass nicht unterteilte Beiträge und Bandwurmsätze die Lesbarkeit nicht unbedingt erhöhen... ich schau mir meine Postings auch nochmal an und überprüfe sie auf Lesbarkeit.


----------



## exa (30. August 2009)

da kann ich nur zustimmen, meist ist es mir schon zuviel das ganze zu lesen, weil doch wieder nur das immer gleiche in den threads steht

in den anfangstagen gab es threads, die ordentliche titel hatten, und es machte spaß sich zu beteiligen, inzwischen muss ich die threads die interessant sind zwischen sehr vielen uninteressanten herauspicken, was für mich persönlich zur folge hat, das ich immer inaktiver werde, oftmals lese ich und irgendwann wirds mir zu doof, und der nächste thread wird angeklickt...


----------



## Schnitzel (31. August 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> edit: ergänzend muss ich außerdem noch sagen, dass nicht unterteilte Beiträge und Bandwurmsätze die Lesbarkeit nicht unbedingt erhöhen... ich schau mir meine Postings auch nochmal an und überprüfe sie auf Lesbarkeit.



Das ist wirklich was ganz schlimmes und ist leider nicht nur auf PCGHX so.
Oft muss man sich einen Marker mit dem Cursor machen damit man sich da durch wuseln kann.



exa schrieb:


> da kann ich nur zustimmen, meist ist es mir schon zuviel das ganze zu lesen, weil doch wieder nur das immer gleiche in den threads steht



Das ist es auch warum es bei mir zwischendurch immer mal eine Pause bzw eine Zeit mit geringerer Aktivität gibt.
Manchmal wird's einfach zu viel und man braucht ein wenig Abstand.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. August 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile geht mir schon viele am Allerwertesten vorbei, ich poste fast nur noch in "meinen" Foren, den Casemods und Casecons, was eigentlich der Grund war mich hier anzumelden.
> 
> Marktplatz und Newsbereich schau ich mir auch gerne mal an und den Rest nur, wenn ich irgendeine Frage bzw. ein Problem habe, bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme.



100%-iges dito meinerseites. (Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt die Casemod-Foren sind.) Leider.


----------



## exa (3. September 2009)

was ich halt auch noch gut fände, wenn es Grenzen gibt, ab wann man schlicht als inaktiv gilt und ohne wenn und aber gelöscht wird...

wenn zb jemand 4 wochen kein einziges mal online war, bekommt er ne Warnung: entweder aktiv werden innerhalb einer Woche, oder Account ist weg...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. September 2009)

Wieso das denn? o.O


----------



## exa (3. September 2009)

naja, wenn man mal sieht das 2/3 der angemeldeten user ziemlich inaktiv sind...
diese aber dennoch resourcen verbrauchen, die besser genutzt werden könnten

zudem wären dann sicherlich schon einige generell ausgefiltert, die vllt mal alle jubeljahre vorbeikommen, ohne die forenregeln (noch) zu kennen und ohne zu überlegen/zu suchen einen thread zu ihrem gerade akuten problem zu erstellen


----------



## Malkav85 (3. September 2009)

Weils in der Userliste so einige Leichen gibt. 

Ausserdem sollten mal einige Themen bereinigt werden, die doppelt vorhanden sind bzw. den gleichen Inhalt aufweisen. 

Dazu müsste man sich zwar bestimmt mal eine Woche Zeit nehmen, aber es würde das Forum deutlich entschlacken.

Und zu guter letzt sollten auch noch einige User einen Benimmkurs absolvieren. Ich war zwar auch mal jung, aber immerhin hatte ich Anstand. Das scheinen hier einige, vor allem jüngere, User nicht zu haben.


----------



## killer89 (3. September 2009)

Das mit der Deaktivierung seh ich zwiespältig... schließlich müssen sich die Leute dann jedesmal neu anmelden, wenn sie was wollen, zum Beispiel ne Frage stellen und auch dann werden neue Themen erstellt... 
Ressourcen ja... könnten wohl freigesetzt werden, allerdings halte ich das für zweifelhaft... 

Und @MalkavianChild: Benimmkurs wär mal was! Allerdings ist bei einigen Hopfen und Malz verloren, das liegt vor allem am Elternhaus. Ignorieren hilft da leider auch nicht wirklich, freundliches Zurechtweisen und sperren wird da wohl eher das MIttel zum Zweck sein...

MfG


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> was ich halt auch noch gut fände, wenn es Grenzen gibt, ab wann man schlicht als inaktiv gilt und ohne wenn und aber gelöscht wird...
> 
> wenn zb jemand 4 wochen kein einziges mal online war, bekommt er ne Warnung: entweder aktiv werden innerhalb einer Woche, oder Account ist weg...


 
Ich fahr also 6 Wochen in Urlaub, komm zurück, und bin raus ? 

Gaanz schlechter Vorschlag deinerseits. 

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (3. September 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Und @MalkavianChild: Benimmkurs wär mal was! Allerdings ist bei einigen Hopfen und Malz verloren, das liegt vor allem am Elternhaus. Ignorieren hilft da leider auch nicht wirklich, freundliches Zurechtweisen und sperren wird da wohl eher das MIttel zum Zweck sein...
> 
> MfG


 
Man kann zwar anhand eines Nicks meist nicht das Alter erkennen, aber mit dem Elternhaus geb ich dir Recht. 

Es ist aber auch das Umfeld. Und wer hier meint sich im Forum genauso benehmen zu müssen, wie draußen auf der Straße, der kann auch auf selbiger bleiben und dem Forum fern bleiben.

Leute mit Desinteresse gibts hier schließlich auch genug ^^

Extrem war mal. Jetzt ist hier Vielfalt im Forum und nur noch spezifische Bereiche sind "extrem".


----------



## exa (3. September 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich fahr also 6 Wochen in Urlaub, komm zurück, und bin raus ?
> 
> Gaanz schlechter Vorschlag deinerseits.
> 
> Mfg



kein einziges mal Zugang zum Netz??? man könnte ja auch 6 Wochen nehmen, alles andere ist mehr als Urlaub/Ferien...

selbst wenn nicht, beim mod abmelden, der regelt das...

geil wär auch (wie es schon bei einigen communitys ist) wenn man sich verifizieren könnte, und für diese Leute gäbs dann einen eigenen Bereich


----------



## Schnitzel (3. September 2009)

Meinst du sowas wie das 10 vorne im Luxx?
Womit willst du dich da verifizieren bzw. woran 
festmachen wer reinkommt un wer nicht?
Und wer sollte das festlegen?


----------



## exa (3. September 2009)

im Marktplatz ja so ähnlich: foto mit Schild auf dem der username steht ist eine Verifizierung, wie ich es auch von anderen communitys kenne...

die Rahmenbedingungen zb 6 Monate angemeldet und bestimmte Beitragszahl bzw bestimmte Onlinezeit...


----------



## Schnitzel (4. September 2009)

Beim Marktplatz liegt die Sache Imho etwas anders,da bestehen die Restriktionen zum Schutz der Käufer und Verkäufer.

Mal ganz abgesehen ob ich da reinkommen würde ,nicht jeden der die von dir genannten Bedingungen erfüllt würde ich in einem geschlossenen Bereich sehen wollen.
Mit einer automatischen Freischaltung wäre wieder Tür und Tor geöffnet für jeden der es drauf anlegt.
Man auch 3000 mehr oder weniger sinvolle Beiträge in 6 Monaten sammeln.
Da sollte auf jeden Fall noch ein Medium zwischengeschaltet sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> naja, wenn man mal sieht das 2/3 der angemeldeten user ziemlich inaktiv sind...
> diese aber dennoch resourcen verbrauchen, die besser genutzt werden könnten
> 
> zudem wären dann sicherlich schon einige generell ausgefiltert, die vllt mal alle jubeljahre vorbeikommen, ohne die forenregeln (noch) zu kennen und ohne zu überlegen/zu suchen einen thread zu ihrem gerade akuten problem zu erstellen



Inaktive User verbrauchen ein bißchen Speicherplatz, genauso wie ungenutze Replikate von Themen - das ist kein Problem, dass irgendwelche Arbeit wert wäre.
Was hier offensichtlich viele stört, sind User, von denen man sich wünscht, sie würden weniger Aktivität zeigen..


----------



## Oliver (11. September 2009)

Inaktive User werden wir nicht löschen, ruyven hat die Gründe dafür bereits genannt. Es wird noch eine Reihe an neuen Features geben - es wird bereits daran gearbeitet.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Hardware-Freunde,

Wie wäre es mit der Einführung einer Netiqette?

Man sollte jeden User begrüßen und verabschieden. Ich habe diese Umgangsform im Aquariumforum.de kennengelernt ich finde es sehr nett und man macht damit auch den Respekt gegenüber den anderen deutlich.

Was hätte es für Vorteile:

-respektvoller Umgang
-teilweise wird dadurch die Diskussion vereinfacht, weil man denjenigen ja mit Namen anspricht, man spart sich das "Quote"
-es ist einfach erwachsener so zu schreiben, man überlegt meiner Ansicht nach besser was man schreibt(Respektzwang)
-könnte mir Vorstellen, dass Fanboyspam weniger gibt

Nachteile
-durch die Größe des Forum ist es schwierig das im Nachhinein einzuführen, Stichtag ist die Lösung
-Verwaltungsaufwand ist höher, da Beiträge öftersgeprüft werden müssen. Aber im Aquariumforum geht es auch..

Ich glaube zwar nicht das es hier eingeführt wird, weil es sich so eingebürgert hat. Einfach drauflos zu schreiben aber naja.

Ich halte mich jetzt freiwillig schon seit fast zwei Wochen dran...

Beste Grüße
Sven


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Oktober 2009)

hi RuneDRS,

ich finde deine Idee echt gut, nur sehe ich ich einerseits leider kaum Umsetzung und andererseits, dass, wenn es angenommen wird, es schon bald aus den Köpfen (zu-)vieler User wieder verschwindet und das nicht einmal absichtlich. 
Sich verabschieden tun aber auch schon sehr viele, was ich sehr positiv sehe. Das zeigt, dass der User nicht einfach nur seine gedanklichen Ergüsse auf die Tastatur fallen lässt, sondern auch noch etwas darüber nachdenkt.

Ich für meinen Teil werde versuchen mich daran zu halten.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hey Rune  (hoffe das is so auch in Ordnung)

prinzipiell muss ich dir und nichtraucher zustimmen, aber wie auch nichtraucher schon sagt, wird es sehr schwer... bis jetzt schreiben viele auch noch übertakten falsch etc, obwohl bei nichtraucher, bei mir und auch bei einigen anderen diese "Grundwörter" in der Sig stehen... schön in Signalfarbe...

Neue User, besonders kiddies wirds n feuchten Kehricht scheren, die wolln einfach nur ihre (dummen) Fragen beantwortet bekommen und mehr nich... leider... lesen tut nämlich auch keiner die Forenregeln, deshalb sind auch viele neue schon verwarnt worden, auch wenn sie selbst vllt auch vom Wesen her einfach dazu neigen...

Ich werd mich bemühen mich dran zu halten, garantiere aber für nix, vllt bekommen wir ja eine Bewegung hin 

MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr beiden,

ich gebe meine Hoffung nach besseren Umgang nicht auf...Ich halte mich weiter dran. Das AQ-Forum hat 35k Mitglieder und die kriegen das geregelt!!! Am Anfang wird man sowieso sehr oft darauf hingewiesen auf die Netiquette zu achten. Danach könnte man loker bei Mods "petzen"..

Bis die Tage,
Sven


----------



## killer89 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey Rune,

nur ist die Frage, ob und wie die Mods das mitmachen... is ja schließlich auch nur eine Art Ehrenamt...
Ach ja ich schreib immer nur MfG, weil MfG killer89 irgendwie doof ausschaut....

also: MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Killer,


ich denke im Aquarium-Forum hängen meist nur Erwachsene rum, schon alleine aus der Sicht lässt sich sowas besser durchsetzen. Netiquette gibt es schon in vielen Foren...aber was nützt reden..

Grüße
Sven


----------



## Falk (30. Oktober 2009)

Empfindest du den Umgangston denn hier als so schlecht, das du eine Netiquette als notwendig ansiehst? Ob jetzt neue User begrüßt werden oder nicht macht meiner Meinung nach nicht so einen Unterschied.


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Falk,

schlecht nicht, aber teilweise sehr unpersönlich und von manchen User sehr stupide, wenn man es mal Grob umranden möchte.

Zwingend Notwendig ist diese zwar nicht aber aus oben genannten Vorteilen, schließe ich für mich persönlich, es würde sich Lohnen diese einzuführen.

Auch wenn ich damit gegen Mühlen kämpfe, ich finde es schön und mache weiter damit.

Beste Grüße
Sven


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest dein "Beste Grüße" ja gleich in die Sig schreiben.

Edit:
Schöne Grüße.
Fadi


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Den neuen Usern ist es sicher recht egal, ob sie persönlich in ihrem neu aufgemachten Thread begrüßt werden, sie hoffen auf Hilfe, das ist sicher wichtiger.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi Fadi,

Denn einfall hatte ich auch schon, nur hab ich keine Zeichen mehr frei....

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2009)

Tja, manche Leute können sich auch kurz fassen.


----------



## Tom3004 (31. Oktober 2009)

@ Fadi, du hast das "MfG" vergessen  
Ich finde, es ist eine schöne Idee, aber da sie sehr schwierig umzusetzen ist, denke ich lassen wir das bleiben und gucken wo wir das Forum noch verbessern können  
MfG, Tom


----------



## killer89 (31. Oktober 2009)

Na Leute?

@ Tom: wenn du schon Fadi drauf hinweist, dann bitte auch auf die fehlende Begrüßung, genauso wie bei dir 

Ich werd mich bemühen, vor allem ist ein Beitrag so schön gegliedert... schöne Ansatzpunkte wären aber auch die Vermeidung von Bandwurmsätzen und fehlenden Absätzen...

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hallo Falk,
> 
> schlecht nicht, aber teilweise sehr unpersönlich



Moin Sven.
Bei >41000 angemeldeten Mitgliedern wirst du das auch nicht mit Vorstellungs-threads ändern können.

Gruß

(um es mal in Relation zu stellen: Wenn jeder User sich hier in einem eigenen "Hallo, da bin ich" Thread präsentiert hätte, wäre das Forum 60% umfangreicher...)


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ruyven,

ich habe nie von einem Vorstellungsthread geredet, dass hast du dir ausgedacht. Wenn ich mich verabschiede Nutze ich meinen Vornamen oder mancher halt seinen Avatar ist doch egal. Es geht darum persönlich anzusprechen.

Guckt euch doch mal hier um: AquariumForum dann wisst ihr was ich meine und wie sowas umzusetzen geht, komisch dort gibt es 30k Mitglieder und die bekommen es auch hin. Freundlichkeit und gegenseitiger Respekt hat jeder auch wenn er eine Frage zu seinem Problemchen hat, gerade dann sowieso, man will ja was oder nicht?

Schönen Abend
Sven


----------



## killer89 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hey Rune,

durchgängig wird das dort aber auch nicht praktiziert 

MfG


----------



## david430 (1. November 2009)

vielleicht die verwaltung von geschlossenen und zu schließenden threads verbessern, dass die schneller gelöscht werden oder geht das nicht?
ich habe das gefühl, dass die frage jetzt auch wieder eine noobfrage ist


----------



## killer89 (1. November 2009)

hey david,

ich denke nicht, dass das so wichtig ist, man sollte doch eher mal an die Intelligenz der User plädieren, dass diese nicht immer steinalte Threads ausgraben... ich mein, man muss schon was an den Augen haben, wenn man manche Sachen nicht sieht oder was an der Birne, wenn man denkt, dass ein alter Suchthread im Forum noch gültig ist...  

Ich frage mich ohnehin, wie manche die Freds noch wiederfinden...

MfG


----------



## david430 (1. November 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> hey david,
> 
> ich denke nicht, dass das so wichtig ist, man sollte doch eher mal an die Intelligenz der User plädieren, dass diese nicht immer steinalte Threads ausgraben... ich mein, man muss schon was an den Augen haben, wenn man manche Sachen nicht sieht oder was an der Birne, wenn man denkt, dass ein alter Suchthread im Forum noch gültig ist...
> 
> ...



ja dieses plädieren ist ne schöne sache, aber eben nicht realisierbar,... wies mir jedenfalls scheint. den spruch vom einstein über das universum und die menschliche dummheit ist hier sicher geläufig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hallo Ruyven,
> 
> ich habe nie von einem Vorstellungsthread geredet, dass hast du dir ausgedacht. Wenn ich mich verabschiede Nutze ich meinen Vornamen oder mancher halt seinen Avatar ist doch egal. Es geht darum persönlich anzusprechen.
> 
> ...



*guck*

Hmmm - ~40% aller Nutzer haben einen Gruß in der Signatur (DIE Perfektion bedeutungsloser, automatisierter Floskeln?) und ~20% Beginnen ihr Post mit einem "Hi" oder "Hallo".

Ist das für dich wirklich ein so großer Unterschied?




david430 schrieb:


> vielleicht die verwaltung von geschlossenen und zu schließenden threads verbessern, dass die schneller gelöscht werden oder geht das nicht?
> ich habe das gefühl, dass die frage jetzt auch wieder eine noobfrage ist



Wir schließen normalerweise nur Threads, die in Spam ausarten oder aus ähnlichen Gründen keine sinnvolle Fortführung erwarten lassen und gelöscht wird fast ausschließlich bei Rechtsverstößen oder wenn der Thread auch in geschlossenem Zustand ein Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln wäre. (z.B. Werbung zu schließen würde niemanden daran hindern, sie zu lesen - womit der Missetäter sein Ziel trotzdem erreicht hat)

Das alte Threads ausgegraben werden, würde man sich stellenweise mehr wünschen - es gibt viel zu viele Fällen, in denen Threads mit einer einer Frage eröffnet werden, deren Antwort man in einem alten Thread nachlesen könnte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das alte Threads ausgegraben werden, würde man sich stellenweise mehr wünschen - es gibt viel zu viele Fällen, in denen Threads mit einer einer Frage eröffnet werden, deren Antwort man in einem alten Thread nachlesen könnte...


 
Tja, wenn du Suchfunktion besser wäre, könnte man solche alten Threads auch finden und dort nachlesen.


----------



## Gast3737 (1. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *guck*
> 
> Hmmm - ~40% aller Nutzer haben einen Gruß in der Signatur (DIE Perfektion bedeutungsloser, automatisierter Floskeln?) und ~20% Beginnen ihr Post mit einem "Hi" oder "Hallo"


Hey,

naja komm da hast du aber die 40 % für AQ-Forum wirklich schön gerechnet. es sind vielleicht ca. 20 %. Ausserdem neigen viele die eigentlich einen Gruß in der Siggi habe trotzdem dazu sich extra zu verabschieden. Gegen ein Hi, oder Hallo ist doch nix ein zu wenden wenn man den Gegenüber nicht direkt ansprechen kann weil er seinen Namen nicht schreiben wollte und manchmal muss es eben schnell gehen.

Ich kann ja eh schreiben was ich will und Vorschläge machen..Es wird als Bedeutungslos und Sinnlos von einem Mod oder Admin weggestempelt, darüber nachgedacht ob es vielleicht ok wäre wird nie, siehe nur die Diskussion am Anfang des Thread. Ich würde mich an eurer Stelle freuen wenn es jemand im Forum gibt der auch denkt und nicht alles so nimmt wie es ist! Sowas nennt man Kritikfähigkeit, scheint keiner hier zu haben weil bisher ist ja alles gut gelaufen..

tschauie
Sven


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

Und man sollte dann jedesmal grüßen, obwohl man schon da ist?

Ich sage doch bei Offlinegesprächen auch nicht jedes mal hallo, wenn ich einen Satz anfange.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

Ich finde die Flugbegleiter immer super, die direkt nach der Landung auf dem Flugplatz immer sagen..
"Wir begrüßen Sie in bla bla bla"... 
Man kann aber nur jemanden begrüßen, der ankommt, wenn man selbst schon da ist.


----------



## david430 (1. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du Suchfunktion besser wäre, könnte man solche alten Threads auch finden und dort nachlesen.


ja das find ich auch, ich geb mir teilweise echt mühe, und dann kommt, kein ergebnis und ich denk mir dann, zu so einem populären thema kein ergebis


----------



## fr33zZe (2. November 2009)

ich finds mittlerweile einfach nur noch lächerlich was hier abgeht.

auf der einen seite kommerzgeile pcgh & admins


auf der anderen seite user:

1. user die drauf reinfallen
2. richtige user, die das gute alte pcgh-X wieder so niveauvoll haben wollen wie es mal war
3. mods die zu hart durchgreifen weil sie von dummen/provokanten nutzern genervt sind


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2009)

fr33zZe,

meinst du nicht, dass du etwas sehr übertreibst? Ich bin zwar auch der Ansicht, dass in diesem Forum schon einmal ein, auf's extreme bezogen, höheres Niveau war, aber denn noch gebe ich daran weder den Administratoren noch den Moderatoren schult. Sie machen hier ihren EHRENAMTLICHEN Job. Dass hier und da ab und zu härter durchgegriffen wird, liegt daran, dass es einige User gibt die es einfach nicht verstehen.

Ach und dass die PCGH auf Kommerz aus ist, ist doch klar, oder? Wie sollten sie auch sonst existieren???


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. November 2009)

Fanboygeflame wird durch eine Begrüßungspflicht garantiert nicht weniger.



			
				Hilfesuchender schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich brauche eine neue Grafikkarte. Welche ist empfehlenswert?
> Ich will Crysis auf meinem FullHD-Monitor möglichst gut zocken können.
> ...





			
				NV-Fanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hilfesuchender,
> 
> du solltest unbedingt eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte nehmen. Am besten 3-Wege-SLI mit GTX 285, boah ey, das geht voll ab. ATI ist Müll, glaub mir. Ich würde mein Geld lieber verbrennen, als dass ich es ATI gebe.
> PhysX und CUDA sind unverzichtbar. Außerdem sehen Nvidia-Grakas viel besser aus.
> ...





			
				ATI-Fanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo NV-Fanboy,
> 
> du laberst mal wieder totale $cheiße. Eine Graka ohne DX11, GDDR5, Eyefinity und ATI Stream kannste gleich in die Tonne kloppen.
> 
> ...


To be continued...


Bei einer allgemeinen Höflichkeitspflicht verwenden die Fanboy halt höfliche Formulierungen, meinen aber dasselbe. "Ich kann dir von ATI nur abraten. Dort wirst du nicht in den Genuss von PhysX kommen."


----------



## Gast3737 (3. November 2009)

Hallo Jever,

naja das von dir generierte Beispiel halte ich für etwas übertrieben..

Schön Abend
Sven


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (3. November 2009)

Das mit den Begrüßen und Verabschieden halte ich für Stuss. Wie alle anderen hier auch. Also kannst du ganau so gut damit aufhören Rune.


----------



## ghostadmin (3. November 2009)

Naja die die etwas höflich sind schreiben halt ihren Gruß in die Signatur, passt.
Die die unhöflich sind, schreiben nix.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Das mit den Begrüßen und Verabschieden halte ich für Stuss. Wie alle anderen hier auch. Also kannst du ganau so gut damit aufhören Rune.


Guten Abend,

was willst du jetzt von mir? Ich schreibe so wie es mir passt und wenn ich es freundlicher finde, dass es hier jeder so machen sollte ist es doch gut.

Da du deine Meinung ja sowas von gut mit einem "halte ich für Stuss" untermauert hast nehme ich das mal als eine allgemein gültige Meinung für "alle anderen hier auch" an! 

Ganz ehrlich bei dir merkt man an, dass du kein Nieveau hast. Deine Meinung ist so Allgemeingültig wie das Sitzenpinkeln..also halte dich besser bedeckt..

Vielleicht mag man ja meinen Stil zur Zeit nicht. ich schreibe was ich denke und genau das was andere lieber hinter vorgehaltener Hand sagen. Mir ist es aber Wurst, wenn ich es nicht mache macht es ein anderer.

Mich kotzt es an wenn jemand fragt der hier schon ein Jahr lang im Forum ist warum er nicht in den Marktplatz kommt. Siehe hier Es kotzt mich an wenn User fragen ich habe einen i7 der macht unter Windows idle 35 Grad ist das normal? Es nervt mich gewaltig, wenn jemand seine CPU ohne Vcore 
Eerhöhung übertaket und sich bei 3,6 ghz wundert warum es nicht stabil läuft. Dann machen die einen extra Thread auf und lesen keine HowTo und die Gehirne dieser User scheinen wie weggeblasen. Ich verstehe es nicht ist es so schwer selbst zu denken? Solche User gehören mit einer Sperre belegt und ausgeschlossen.

Schönen Abend
Sven


----------



## Whoosaa (5. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es an wenn jemand fragt der hier schon ein Jahr lang im Forum ist warum er nicht in den Marktplatz kommt. Siehe hier Es kotzt mich an wenn User fragen ich habe einen i7 der macht unter Windows idle 35 Grad ist das normal? Es nervt mich gewaltig, wenn jemand seine CPU ohne Vcore
> Eerhöhung übertaket und sich bei 3,6 ghz wundert warum es nicht stabil läuft. Dann machen die einen extra Thread auf und lesen keine HowTo und die Gehirne dieser User scheinen wie weggeblasen. Ich verstehe es nicht ist es so schwer selbst zu denken? Solche User gehören mit einer Sperre belegt und ausgeschlossen.



Genau diesen Gedankengang unterstützen alle älteren Hasen, auch die neueren, die Ahnung haben. Das hat aber absolut gar nichts mit der Netiquette zu tun, die du vorschlägst, und die ich, wie ein Großteil der User hier wahrscheinlich ebenfalls, für völligen Schwachsinn halte. Keiner hat ein Problem damit, wenn du dich so verhälst, und es wird dir auch keiner verbieten. Es aber verbindlich einzuführen, also in die Forenregeln zu integrieren, kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage, denn der Sinn sowie der Erfolg dieser Maßnahme/ dieses Verhaltens sind äußerst fragwürdig.

Soviel dazu, und weils jetzt gut passt:
Gruß,
Whoosaa


----------



## JC88 (5. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es an wenn jemand fragt der hier schon ein Jahr lang im Forum ist warum er nicht in den Marktplatz kommt. Siehe hier Es kotzt mich an wenn User fragen ich habe einen i7 der macht unter Windows idle 35 Grad ist das normal? Es nervt mich gewaltig, wenn jemand seine CPU ohne Vcore
> Eerhöhung übertaket und sich bei 3,6 ghz wundert warum es nicht stabil läuft. Dann machen die einen extra Thread auf und lesen keine HowTo und die Gehirne dieser User scheinen wie weggeblasen. Ich verstehe es nicht ist es so schwer selbst zu denken? Solche User gehören mit einer Sperre belegt und ausgeschlossen.



Aber geht es nicht genau darum in einem solchen Forum?
Nur weil jemand hier so und so lang angemeldet ist heißt es doch nich das er hier 4stunden am tag online is und sich howtos und so durchliest nur damit leute wie du nicht genervt sind. es gibt durchaus auch user die solchen leuten helfen wollen/können.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2009)

Hallo Whoosas,

Mensch deine Meinung ist super begründet mit "für völligen Schwachsinn halte"..das genügt mir nicht, ich habe paar Posts davor die Vor- und Nachteile aufgezählt. Wenn du mit mir Diskutieren willst solltest du konstruktiver werden und nicht in Muster verfallen, wie sie andere beherrschen. Mir geht es damit auch vorranglich darum sowas wie Freundlichkeit und Respekt in den Vordergrund zu rücken. Leider kommt das in der Gesellschaft unter.
Soviel dazu.

Das der von dir zitierte Absatz mit der Netiquette nix zu tun ist klar, war ja auch ein neuer Absatz. Absätze können sich vom Inhalt her unterscheiden
Soviel auch dazu.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (5. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hallo Whoosas,
> 
> Mensch deine Meinung ist super begründet mit "für völligen Schwachsinn halte"..das genügt mir nicht, ich habe paar Posts davor die Vor- und Nachteile aufgezählt. Wenn du mit mir Diskutieren willst solltest du konstruktiver werden und nicht in Muster verfallen, wie sie andere beherrschen. Mir geht es damit auch vorranglich darum sowas wie Freundlichkeit und Respekt in den Vordergrund zu rücken. Leider kommt das in der Gesellschaft unter.
> Soviel dazu.
> ...




Du hast gesagt dadurch werden die Pöbeleien weniger, aber denk mal darüber nach wie unhöflich bzw. Unfreundlich du manchmal noch schreibst. Ich finde eine Einführung eine Netiquette für unnötig, so wie die Mehrheit der jenigen die sich hier bereits dazu geäußert hat. Wenn ich hier schreibe, dann will ich sofort schnelle Hilfe, nicht noch erst 1000 Begrüßungen. Hier werden alle weiter Pöbeln und weiter Fanboy sein, die es vorher auch schon taten. Diese Netiquette ist meiner Meinung nach in jeder Art von Forum unnütz. Viele setzen ans Ende ihrer Posts eh ein "MfG" oder ein "Gruß", das sollte völlig ausreichen. Doch wenn du selbst diese "Netiquette" praktizieren willst so kannst du das Natürlich tun, da hat keiner was gegen, mich eingeschlossen. 
  Abschließend wollte ich noch sagen dass ich den Unwissenden gerne helfe, wenn sie Probleme haben, und mach nicht so ein Theater wie du und gewisse andere Leute. Keiner wird Extrem gebohren, Junge! Du kannst den "nicht Extremen" nicht Verbieten sich hier zu Registrieren. Nicht jeder guckt hier 10 Stunden am Tag rein, so wie du oder ich, viele suchten hier mal Hilfe, das kann ein Jahr her sein und heute gucken die wieder rein und brauchen wieder Hilfe. Das heißt dass die ein Jahr Registriert sind aber nur selten reingucken. Wie schon gesagt hat das so und so lange Registriert sein kein bisschen was mit der Erfahrung zu tun. 
Wenn du meine Meinung nun immer noch in den Wert des Sitzpinkelns stellst, dann läuft bei dir eindeutig was falsch.
Ich wollte dich mit meinem Vorhergegangenen Post nicht beleidigen und Entschuldige mich dass ich so Vorschnell gepostet habe.


----------



## Menthe (5. November 2009)

So ich sag doch dann auch mal was dazu, ich finde diese Regelung ganz ehrlich Schwachsinn.
Die ersten paar Wochen halten sich vlt. ein paar dran doch dann fast niemand mehr, vorallem die neuen User würden das nicht machen.

Man kann auch wenn man Hi am Anfang schreibt im rest des posts trotzdem weiter "pöbeln"

Also ich finde sowas unnötig.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ok ich gebe mich geschlagen..mache aber weiter mit meiner Nettiquette. Da keiner Argumente vorbringen kann warum er es nicht gut findet beende ich mal die Diskussion hier. Sogenannte Argumente wie "unnötig und schwachsinnig" sind keine Argumente sondern Meinung. Ich habe auf Seite 9 Argumente genannt.

Ok, schönen Abend.

Sven


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2009)

Hallo RuneDRS,

die sogenannte "Argumente", die du auf Seite 9 vorgetragen hast, setzten sich wie folgt zusammen:
"- respektvoller Umgang"
Dass das überhaupt ein Vorteil ist, ist bereits eine subjektive Meinung - andere Leute bevorzugen z.B. ganz klar einen persönlichen, lockeren Umgang. Aber auch die Aussage an sich ist meiner Meinung nach spekulativ, denn ein einleitendes Wörtchen und ein Gruß in der Signatur kann man auch als Automatismus einfügen, ohne dazwischen in irgend einer Form Respekt zu zeigen.
(Man vergleiche dies mit einem Trickbetrüger, der einen freundlich anlächelt und sich nach dem Befinden erkundigt. Das Ergebniss und der real vorhandene Aspekt unterscheiden sich nicht von einem ordinären Taschendieb)

"-teilweise wird dadurch die Diskussion vereinfacht, weil man denjenigen ja mit Namen anspricht, man spart sich das "Quote""
Wie man unschwer daran sehen kann, dass ich diese Zeilen zitieren muss, um den Zusammenhang zu waren, trifft diese Aussage nur in äußerst seltenen Fällen zu. In solchen Fällen hat sich in PC Forum die Einleitung "@_nickname_" etabliert, die genau die gleiche Funktion zu allgemeiner Zufriedenheit erfüllt. Somit ist auch dieses Argument hinfällig.

Die verbleibenden Argumente enthalten bereits die Zeilen
"-... meiner Ansicht nach ..."
und
"... könnte mir Vorstellen ..."
und stellen somit ebenfalls nur eine persönliche Meinung da, wie sie hier von anderen ebenfalls geäußert wurde.

In Anbetracht dieser Diskussionsgrundlage deinerseits möchte ich in Zukunft bitten, etwas weniger harsch zu reagieren, wenn andere Personen ebenfalls ihre Meinung äußern. Anderen den Mund zu verbieten, weil sie eine etwas ordinärere Ausdruckweise gewöhnt sind (die man aber selber in seiner Antwort übernimmt), wäre sicherlich eines der ersten Elemente, dass in einer "Netiquette" untersagt werden würde.

Grüße


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2009)

ok!..


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. November 2009)

Hallo fresh_dumbledore,

ich glaube du hast nicht ganz verstanden worum es in dem vorletzten Post von Rune ging. Er regte sich mal wieder darüber auf, dass es förmlich im Stunden takt völlig sinnlose Threads gibt, die durch LESEN vermieden werden könnten. Sicher, es ist hier für keinen Pflicht sich die Threads mit den How-To's, diversen Empfehlungen und Test's durch zu lesen, aber die Faulheit und teilweise auch die Hilflosigkeit in Sachen Informationsbeschaffung einiger User ist traurig und gar ernüchternd. Ich meine, das ist die Generation die mit mir aufgewachsen ist. Immer und überall durfte ich mir anhören, dass ich es selber herausfinden muss. Es sei ja später im Studium auch so... 
Oder willst du mir sagen, dass man, sobald man die Schule verlässt das alles wieder vergisst und einen "To-Do" Plan vom Amt bekommt nach dem man sich zu richten hat? Was ist dann, wenn der Müll einmal schneller voll ist als auf dem Plan dann vorgesehen? Warten man dann bis es auf dem Plan steht oder rufe ich Mutti? 

Es geht nicht nur um Hallo und bye bye, sondern auch um das vermeiden von sinnlosen Threads und rumgespäme!


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (5. November 2009)

Sinnlose Threads wird man nie ganz vermeiden können. Wie willst du das bitte machen? Die Leute werden sich nicht dran halten, das ist das schlimme daran. Ich meine, natürlich nervt es, da man aber sowieso nichts gegen machen kann ist es fast schon egal. Ich schreibe in die Threads, helfe den Leuten und bereichere somit meinen Post Zähler und sammle Erfahrung. Und ich frage mich immer noch was durch Hallo und Tschüss vermieden werden soll. Wie das überhaupt vermieden werden soll.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. November 2009)

Hallo fresh_dumbledore,

ich rede nicht vom Hallo und Bye bye. Mir geht es nur um diese Threads die an sich vermieden werden könnten. Einfach nur durch LESEN! Ich hab auch schon einmal meine hochgeistigen Ergüsse dazu nieder gelassen, aber das ist ja leider nicht umsetzbar bzw. ist der Kosten-Nutzungsfaktor zu hoch...

Edit: hochgeistigen Ergüsse

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

tja... damit hätte sich das wohl auch erledigt mit dem "Hallo" am Anfang... wers durchzieht, Respekt, mir persönlich fällt es echt schwer auch immer dran zu denken, daher werd ich das dann wohl auch lassen... mal eben schnell nen Post zu verfassen, besonders, wenn man direkt antworten will, fällt irgenwie ohne ein "Hi" am Anfang leichter, keine Ahnung warum, aber das ist dann auch eher eine richtige Diskussion. 

Ich habe mir meine letzten Postings damit angeschaut und fand sie immer etwas befremdlich und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.

Naja, aber ein MfG oder Lg oder Gruß am Ende sollte schon möglich sein, auch wenns irgendwie genauso komisch wirkt, wie die Begrüßung...

Und Pöbeleien vermeidet es leider auch nicht, wie man gesehen hat. Ich will jetzt nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber sind wir nicht alle kleine Narzissten und Pöbler? ^^

Das Thema mit neuen Freds etc. ist an sich schon durchgekaut genug... kennen wir alle, beheben wird mans nie ganz, man kann nur freundlich und bestimmt auf andere Freds verweisen und den "Petz"-Button klicken....

MfG


----------



## exa (5. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es an wenn jemand fragt der hier schon ein Jahr lang im Forum ist warum er nicht in den Marktplatz kommt. Siehe hier Es kotzt mich an wenn User fragen ich habe einen i7 der macht unter Windows idle 35 Grad ist das normal? Es nervt mich gewaltig, wenn jemand seine CPU ohne Vcore
> Eerhöhung übertaket und sich bei 3,6 ghz wundert warum es nicht stabil läuft. Dann machen die einen extra Thread auf und lesen keine HowTo und die Gehirne dieser User scheinen wie weggeblasen. Ich verstehe es nicht ist es so schwer selbst zu denken? Solche User gehören mit einer Sperre belegt und ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Schönen Abend
> Sven



signed!

auch wenn man es hätte blumiger sagen können, auf der anderen Seite hätten diejenigen die das verursachen auch das Hirn benutzen können...



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Sinnlose Threads wird man nie ganz vermeiden können. Wie willst du das bitte machen? Die Leute werden sich nicht dran halten, das ist das schlimme daran. Ich meine, natürlich nervt es, da man aber sowieso nichts gegen machen kann ist es fast schon egal. Ich schreibe in die Threads, helfe den Leuten und bereichere somit meinen Post Zähler und sammle Erfahrung. Und ich frage mich immer noch was durch Hallo und Tschüss vermieden werden soll. Wie das überhaupt vermieden werden soll.



das wichi waschi lassen und gnadenlos nach Angabe eines passenden Links Punkte verteilen...

2 Dinge sind dann erfüllt: dem User ist in sofern geholfen, das er sich nun selbst anlesen kann was er wissen muss; und er wird sichs beim nächsten mal überlegen was er macht...

im Marktplatz geht das mit dem hart durchgreifen ja auch!...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (5. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> signed!das wichi waschi lassen und gnadenlos nach Angabe eines passenden Links Punkte verteilen...
> 
> 2 Dinge sind dann erfüllt: dem User ist in sofern geholfen, das er sich nun selbst anlesen kann was er wissen muss; und er wird sichs beim nächsten mal überlegen was er macht...
> 
> im Marktplatz geht das mit dem hart durchgreifen ja auch!...




Hart aber irgendwo doch eine sehr geile Idee. Sry, aber ich hab es satt, dass wegen solcher schhhpaße nicht mehr in gewisse Unterforen schaue....
Leider wird es wohl nie eine Umsetzung finden...


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2009)

Hey Leute,

hier mal ein Beispiel-Thread wie sich die Nettiquette von meiner Seite aus gestaltet. Und nein Hallo muss nicht immer sein. Hi geht auch oder mal mit dem Namen ansprechen..alle sind da gleich viel entspannter..



Grüße und schönen Tag..
Sven


----------



## Lee (6. November 2009)

Hallo Rune,

ich unterstütze jeden Vorschlag, der dieses Forum wieder ein Stückchen besser machen kann. D.h. ich bin für eine Nettiquette.

Gruß, Lee


----------



## exa (6. November 2009)

also, man sieht ja an Lee, und der Name sagt es schon: eine Signatur ist eig dafür da...

klar, der Anfang ist da nicht drin, aber es ist enweder der im Post obendrüber gemeint, oder das "@nick" wird gesetzt, und erfüllt sienen Zweck...

eine Nettiquette, wenn bei jedem Post angewendet, automatisiert sich, und sagt nichts mehr aus...


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2009)

Hey exa,

ich begrüße und verabschiede jeden anders. Eine Grußformel in der Siggi kommt daher für mich nicht in frage. Eine Regel für eine Nettiquette wird es auf extreme nie geben..aber wenn viele sowas freiwillig machen ziehen andere hoffentlich nach und wir leben hier viel freundlicher. Und ja man kann sich auch freundlich streiten.

Schönen Abend,
Sven


----------



## Demcy (7. November 2009)

WOW... seit einem monat und ein paar tage  habe ich hier schon nix mehr geposte weil mir der laden hier zu affig geworden ist .... 

( seitens der redaktion und wegen einiger user ... ich will wieder getrennte foren !! )

Und wenn ich sehen was Brechbohne da gepostet hat ... naja das bestätigt doch das es besser ist nur die news zu lesen und nicht die comments...

KLICK 

Die confi will ich sehen 

Kann man solche Leute nicht direkt bannen ??

Ganz ehrlich sowas verdirbt mir den spass ... mal abgesehen von ... egal ein andermal

Und zu Thema hallo und tüss :

WAT? 

Wer von euch führt eine diskussion mit nem bekannten denn so? Wenn es ne hitzige diskussion gibt gibts rote köpfe aber keine nettigkeiten . was soll denn sowas ? 

wenn es um beratung geht ok aber wenn der Xte Pfosten zum 1000sten mal fragt ob sein NT zum Sys passt gibts da keine nettigkeiten von meiner seite sondern nur den hinweis DAS BRÖTCHEN IM KOPF GEGEN HIRN ZU TAUSCHEN ! und dann mal die sufu zu verwenden und LESEN! ja LESEN! 

Bsp: 

Shibi hat das hammer How-To zum sleeven geschrieben was selbst der letzt honk raffen sollte...

und jeden 2 tag gibt es nen neuen fred wie z.B. wie sleeve ich ein kabel ... gehts noch ? wie soll man denn da nett bleiben ? 

LG Demcy 

*uNb IcH H&bE eIn3n K0nf7Ik7 mI7 m3In3r T4573r7Ur d35H4L8 aUcH dI3 RechT5cHr3ibFeHl3r *


----------



## killer89 (7. November 2009)

[Ironie]Was ist denn? Er schreibt doch nur, dass er es bekommen hat  und das sein PC hoffentlich richtig gefordert wird  [/Ironie]

MfG


----------



## Demcy (7. November 2009)

schau dir die confi an  

12GB Ram auf 4 bänken

S1366 CPU auf nem S1156 MoBo

2 MARS ?!?! eher unglaubwürdig 

2600er RAM ? Wo gibts den ?

Das ist nur geistiger dünschi**

*uNb IcH H&bE eIn3n K0nf7Ik7 mI7 m3In3r T4573r7Ur d35H4L8 aUcH dI3 RechT5cHr3ibFeHl3r *


----------



## killer89 (7. November 2009)

Wie schon in der PN geschrieben und oben nachgetragen ^^ 
Bitte auch mal über Ironie nachdenken  daher auch die beiden tollen Smileys, dachte, das kommt dabei hervor ^^

MfG


----------



## Demcy (7. November 2009)

Hallo killer89

Danke schön das du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast.

Liebe Grüße Demcy 

Wow das klappt ja echt toll mit dem freundlich sein


----------



## exa (7. November 2009)

@ killer: schöne Ironie, spam pur... sowas gehört dann schlicht gelöscht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2009)

Consider it done und jetzt bitte b2t, sonst lösch ich hier auch noch (Offtopic-)Spam


----------



## Gast3737 (7. November 2009)

Hallo,

lösche doch du hast ja sowie so gegen alles ne Antwort. 
Bitte hier schließen die PCGHX wie sie mal war gibt es nicht mehr. Die Auflage wurde zurecht gekürzt, warum? weil Kritiker nicht gehört wurden ganz einfach. PCGHx haben Leute gelesen die Extreme waren und sich mit dem Forum und mit Olli verbunden fühlten!
Jetzt will es keiner mehr weil der Kern von "Extreme" Weg ist. Extreme kann man nicht so aufbauen wie ihr es gedacht habt.
Extreme das Magazin zum Forum bedeutet nicht, dass es wirklich so angenommen wird. Das ist ja auch sehr weit her geholt wer denkt sich schon: Extreme das ist das Magazin zum Forum ich nicht..ich verbinde wie auch bestimmt andere User Extreme mit: HWBot, NO2, OC, Wakü, Benching, COKÜ, Modding, und nicht mit einem Mag das belangläufig zum Forum dazu gehört..

danke für das nachvollziehbare kicken des Laberthreads eine PM. eines Mod hätte es mir schon getan, aber nein es müssen mich User anschreiben, die mir erklären warum es diesen nicht mehr gibt...denkste ich lese mir die fünfzig Seiten von einem Laberthread durch um auf die Lösung zu kommen? nein danke..

Bis mal

Sven


----------



## Klutten (7. November 2009)

Vielleicht würdest du uns noch erklären, warum wir beim dritten Laber-Ersatz-Thread an einem Tag auch noch breite Erklärungen per PN verschicken sollen. Glaubst du uns ist langweilig? 

Da fehlen mir echt die Worte. Nur gut, dass wir uns hinsichtlich dieser Ausrutscher einiger User heute nicht bei der Entscheidung beeinflussen lassen, den Laberthread wieder zu öffnen - nur eben dann, wann unsere Mehrheit das entscheidet.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. November 2009)

ok...


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2009)

Huch Doppelpost...aussersehen bitte löschen..

In der Redaktion wisst ihr doch alle das ihr Mist gemacht habt..und wer hat recht gehabt? Das Symbol EXTREME ist vom Fenster...warum zum Henker habt ihr diese Marke so sinnlos vergeudet? Ich weine dem jede Träne nach und es ärgert mich richtig...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (8. November 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Bitte hier schließen die PCGHX wie sie mal war gibt es nicht mehr.



Dass PCGHX einmal der Ort war, an dem sich alle erfahrenen User getroffen haben, ist Wunschdenken und war niemals der Fall.
Der "Kern" von PCGHX war schon immer ein Forum; dort werden immer Fragen gestellt und Antworten gegeben.
Unerfahrene Neulinge fragen - erfahrene User helfen.
Unerfahrene Neulinge verbreiten Unwahrheiten - erfahrene User berichtigen.
Und so weiter und so fort...
Beide 'Seiten' treffen eben aufeinander, so kommt es unweigerlich zu Diskussionen - was sollte man diskutieren, wenn jeder User alles wissen würde?
Du schriebst in deinem ersten Post hier, dass man sich damals so super austauschen konnte. Es ist aber heute nicht anders. 
Wenn du eine Frage hast, stell sie doch. Dir wird bestimmt geholfen.
Wenn du keine Antworten geben willst, lass es doch.
Aber bitte hör mit dem - entschuldige - Geheule auf.

Was glaubst du waren die ersten Threads im Wasserkühlungsforum?
Ohne nachgesehen zu haben, aber es waren bestimmt keine Anleitungen zum Selberbauen eines Wasserchillers, sondern eher grundlegende Fragen bezüglich Wasserkühlungen.

Ähnlich wird es im OC Forum gewesen sein; ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass dort zu aller erst Diskussionen zum Skalieren eines Prozessors unter extremen Kühlmethoden aufkamen, vielmehr "Wie übertaktet man..."..naja, du wirst es dir denken können.

Und das wird sich überall so fortsetzen..

Die Aktivitäten in den Themenbereichen, die dich offenbar interessieren haben sich mEn massiv verstärkt - man sehe sich nur einmal HWBot oder Extrem-OC an.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> PCGHx haben Leute gelesen die Extreme waren und sich mit dem Forum und mit Olli verbunden fühlten!



Also lese keine Zeitschrift weil ich 'extreme' bin, oder mich mit irgendeinem verbunden fühle....
Ich lese eine Zeitschrift, weil mich der Inhalt interessiert.
Natürlich ist es schade um das PCGHX-Magazin - aber die Gründe für die Einstellung wissen die bei PCGH schon und das wohl besser als du.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich verbinde wie auch bestimmt andere User Extreme mit: HWBot, NO2, OC, Wakü, Benching, COKÜ, Modding, und nicht mit einem Mag das belangläufig zum Forum dazu gehört..



Denk bitte noch einmal darüber nach, welche Themen im PCGHX-Magazin behandelt wurden. Und dann lies dir das oben zitierte noch einmal selbst durch.
Das PCGHX-Magazin hat genau diese Themen behandelt und war eine hervorragende Informationsquelle.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> danke für das nachvollziehbare kicken des Laberthreads eine PM. eines Mod hätte es mir schon getan, aber nein es müssen mich User anschreiben, die mir erklären warum es diesen nicht mehr gibt...denkste ich lese mir die fünfzig Seiten von einem Laberthread durch um auf die Lösung zu kommen? nein danke..



Der Laberthread hätte schon viel früher gelöscht werden sollen und auch in der Rumpelkammer sollte härter durchgegriffen werden, sogar generell.
Schreibt euch doch per Messenger, wenn ihr euch Dinge mitteilen wollt, die eigentlich sonst niemanden interessieren. Oder wenigstens per PN.
Ein Forum ist keine Chat-Plattform.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Ein Forum ist für manche eine Informationsquelle und für andere die Möglichkeit, Erfahrungen zu teilen bzw. Usern Informationen weiterzugeben, die diese nicht haben aber brauchen.
Für neue Mitglieder ist es nun mal schwer, sich zurechtzufinden bzw. sich die Informationen selbst zu suchen und diese umzusetzen und anzuwenden.
Und so kommt es unweigerlich zu einem erneuten Aufkommen von bereits behandelten Fragen.
Das muss man eben auch akzeptieren und berücksichtigen.
Wenn man keine Lust hat, Fragen zu beantworten, lässt man es einfach. Dann tun es andere.

Der "Kern", der Ursprung von PCGHX ist ein Forum und keine Versammlung von ultimativen allwissenden Erfahrenen.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (8. November 2009)

Danke lil phil für diesen Beitrag. Du bringst alles auf den Punkt was ich habe sagen wollen.
Jetzt noch was zum Thema:
Wie gesagt helfe ich Neulingen gerne. Ich bewahre sie auch davor übers Ohr gehauen zu werden. Wenn sie fragen haben beantworte ich sie. Ich tausche mich mit anderen Usern aus und habe freundschaftliche Verhältnisse zu ihnen. Selbst Neulinge habe ich zu Leuten mit ernsthafter Ahnung aufsteigen sehen. Du, Rune, hast gesagt es würden hier Leute herumsurven, die auf 6te Klasse Niveau schreiben und sich Austauschen. Aber eines tun sie wenigstens nicht: Sich für die besten halten, und gleichzeitig noch auf 1ste Klasse Niveau zu sein. Du hast Gestern im Laberthread Beides geschafft. Meinen Glückwunsch. Das lässt mich nämlich nur noch eines vermuten: Dir gefällt es in PCGHX nicht mehr und deshalb willst du es allen anderen auch noch vermiesen. Dies ist gegenüber anderen Usern mehr als unfair, das sollte dir klar sein. Ich hoffe jedoch dass du dich wieder sammelst und dich wieder normal verhälst, ohne das Forum und seine Betreiber in Verruf zu bringen.

MfG fresh_D


----------



## Gast3737 (9. November 2009)

*ok*

Hallo,

bitte dieses leidige Thema schließen...keine Disskussion mehr bitte..ich bin dem langsam selbst Müde..bis irgendwann mal.

Tschü
Rune


----------



## exa (9. November 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Dass PCGHX einmal der Ort war, an dem sich alle erfahrenen User getroffen haben, ist Wunschdenken und war niemals der Fall.
> Der "Kern" von PCGHX war schon immer ein Forum; dort werden immer Fragen gestellt und Antworten gegeben.
> Unerfahrene Neulinge fragen - erfahrene User helfen.
> Unerfahrene Neulinge verbreiten Unwahrheiten - erfahrene User berichtigen.
> ...



ich glaube du verstehst nicht ganz worum es geht...

natürlich ist ein Forum da um Neulingen zu helfen und zu diskutieren; aber am Anfang war dies schlicht ein ganz anderes Niveau, und das hat extreme zu etwas einzigartigem gemacht, und nicht zu irgend einem weiteren Hardwareforum...

es war was besonderes, und das ist es nun nicht mehr!

um es mal so auszudrücken: gehst du als Studienanfänger in den Masterstudiengang, oder besuchst du erst den Bachelor???

extreme war früher der Masterstudiengang, den Bachelor hat man sich wo anders geholt...
Nun ist es beides, und das ganze ist unübersichtlich und die Leute, die damals hier waren, wurden von unzähligen Beiträgen erdrückt, und sind es leid geworden die interessanten Themen, die man am Anfang leicht absurfen konnte, aus dem Heuhaufen rauszusuchen... und wenden sich schlicht ab, das Niveau sinkt, und das extreme Forum wird immer mehr "extremelose" Zone

ich für meinen Teil finde, das Qualität über Quantität liegen sollte, aber leider sind 30000 User eben werbewirksamer als 5000...



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Für neue Mitglieder ist es nun mal schwer, sich zurechtzufinden bzw. sich die Informationen selbst zu suchen und diese umzusetzen und anzuwenden.
> Und so kommt es unweigerlich zu einem erneuten Aufkommen von bereits behandelten Fragen.
> Das muss man eben auch akzeptieren und berücksichtigen.



Nein, sowas sollte man mit Punkten belegen, nachdem ein Link mit passendem Inhalt gepostet wurde... wenn man zu faul ist um sich zu informieren BEVOR man fragt (also erst fragt, wenn man nicht mehr weiterkommt), hat man hier nichts verloren

und das gilt übrigens für jedes Forum!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2009)

Diplom FTW 

Aber mal so als Frage an die ganzen Xtreme-Übertakter, Kompressorfreaks, LN2ler,...:
In den zugehörigen Foren ist sowenig los, das die Threads einer Woche bis hin zu einem halben Jahr auf die erste Seite passen. Wo bitte liegt da das Problem mit Überfüllung?
Die Foren, die hier mehr Aktivität haben, als manch einem gut erscheinen mag, sind der News-Bereich, Komplettsysteme und anderer grundlegender Krempel. Da auch schon vor der Zusammenlegung niemand seine Festplatte auf 31337rpm getweaked hat, frage ich mich, wieso diese Foren heute weniger extrem als früher sein sollen?
Mit Ausnahme des Wakübereichs fällt mir kein Themenkomplex sein, der auf pcgh.de und pcghx.de stark vertreten (und dazu passend) war - und in dem gibt es zwar recht häufig Einsteigerfragen, aber die landen zu 90% im Unterforum im Kernbereich vergehen Monate, bevor mal jemand mit einer exotischen Frage kommt. Alle anderen Forum sind entweder Extrem oder vanilla und könn(t)en friedlich neben existieren, mit der netten Möglichkeit, kontinuirlich aufzusteigen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. November 2009)

@ exa

Ich verstehe das schon, nur sehe ich es nicht so, dass das Niveau jetzt massiv gesunken sein sollte, eher dass die Moderation stärker eingegriffen hat und "Quälgeister" eben beseitigt hat.
Und bezüglich "Masterstudiengang" hat ja ruyven_macaran schon alles gesagt.

Das mit dem vorher informieren sehe ich genau so wie du. Nur werden und wurden ja schon immer solche Threads mit einem Hinweis auf das How-To (sofern vorhanden; und heute decken diese einen weitaus größeren Bereich ab!) geschlossen. Ich meinte auch eher spezifischere Threads als "Was ist FSB?".
Punktevergabe fände ich auch angemessen (siehe oben: und auch in der Rumpelkammer sollte härter durchgegriffen werden, *sogar generell*.)


----------



## Whoosaa (9. November 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> (siehe oben: und auch in der Rumpelkammer sollte härter durchgegriffen werden, *sogar generell*.)



Abgelehnt.
Habe ich bereits mit Moderatoren besprochen, und wir sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass eine Rumpelkammer dazugehört, in der man sich ungestört austoben kann, um den Spam in den anderen Teilen des Forums zu reduzieren.


----------



## exa (9. November 2009)

@ ruyven:

wenn es endlich mal die möglickeit gäbe, die "neuen Beiträge" sinnvoll zu filtern, dann wäre das auch nicht mehr so krass...

ganz ehrlich hab ich aber keinen Bock eine Klickorgie durch die Unterforen zu machen bis ich die interessanten Themen habe, denn es ging mir nicht nur um das extremste, sondern eben auch um wakübereich, lukübereich...

denn auch dort gibt es sehr interessante (auch für extreme) themen

also: ich will meine "neuen beiträge" filtern wie ich will, selbst auswählen, welche foren berücksichtigt werden!!! BITTEBITTE *heul**aufdenknienrutsch*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Abgelehnt.
> Habe ich bereits mit Moderatoren besprochen, und wir sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass eine Rumpelkammer dazugehört, in der man sich ungestört austoben kann, um den Spam in den anderen Teilen des Forums zu reduzieren.



kann ich nicht verstehen, wer fun will, es gibt genug Funseiten im Netz!!! die Ruka haut die ganze "neuen Beiträge" zu GRR...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (9. November 2009)

exa schrieb:


> also: ich will meine "neuen beiträge" filtern wie ich will, selbst auswählen, welche foren berücksichtigt werden!!! BITTEBITTE *heul**aufdenknienrutsch*



Das wäre echt super.
Dann hab ich auch nichts gegen Whoosaa's Einwand.
(@ Whoosaa: Wobei das keine Forderung war, wie du das vielleicht verstanden hast, sonder nur meine Meinung.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2009)

Custom-filter dürfte sich vermutlich nicht so schnell machen lassen (ich als multi-tabber seh aber ehrlich gesagt kein großes Problem darin, die Foren einzeln zu öffnen - insbesondere, wenn man sich in der Abo-Übersicht nur die anzeigen lässt, die man mag), aber wäre euch vielleicht geholfen, wenn einzelne Forenbereiche da einfach nicht mehr berücksichtigt werden (z.B. Marktplatz, RuKa)?

Muss man natürlich gucken, wie das die Mehrheit der User sieht (und die Mode- und Administration), aber das sollte sich zumindest technisch mit den derzeitigen Möglichkeiten umsetzen lassen.


----------



## exa (10. November 2009)

wäre schonmal genial wenn die Ruka raus wäre...

bin auch multi tabber, aber ich hab so schon normalerweise 10 Tabs offen (man ist ja nicht nur hier unterwegs), und dann soll ich nochmal ca 5 Tabs nur für PCGHX machen??? ne danke...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. November 2009)

Ja, schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung imho.
Costum-Filter wären trotzdem eine super Sache.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. November 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> (@ Whoosaa: Wobei das keine Forderung war, wie du das vielleicht verstanden hast, sonder nur meine Meinung.)



Wie auch immer. Dann war das von mir ein Hinweis, dass deine Idee nicht funktionieren wird.


----------

